#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-16
<acer_> hi I have big troubles with activating wireless in acer 5310
<MitigationElf> Can anyone help me with installing Ubuntu on my HP Touchsmart iQ775? The monitor does not work properly
<duanedesign> hello MitigationElf
<MitigationElf> Hello duanedesign
<MitigationElf> I have installed ubuntu on my touchsmart and the integrated monitor does not work. This is my first experience with Ubuntu. If I can just get it to where I can see what is happening I can probably figure out the rest.
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8851934&postcount=4
<duanedesign> i dont know a lot about tablets, but this might help?^^
<MitigationElf> Actually, this is thier touchscreen desktop
<MitigationElf> What happens is that I can see the screen barely - but it is not clear. I am most familiar with Windows. If thsi was the Windows OS, I would say it needs a driver correction
<MitigationElf> duanedesign: Thank you for the link... I will see if I can find anything in the forums that will help.
<smeag0l> good morning everybody
<tenach> Hello SmartViking
<tenach> * smeag0l
<tenach> tab fail.
<smeag0l> thats alright tenach
<smeag0l> it happens to even the best of us :)
<smeag0l> in the town where i live u2 played yesterday and there gonna give another concart today ;-D
<smeag0l> *concert
<tenach> Cool. :D
<smeag0l> very much indeed tenach ;D
<smeag0l> my brother in law whom is married to my little sister is a u2 fan he wasn't very pleased when i called him yesterday and asking him where is at the moment :P
<smeag0l> *i was
<smeag0l> i'm gonna try and find out if i can make a dual boot with Lucid Lynx and http://triaquel.info
<smeag0l> *trisquel.info
 * smeag0l  afk
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> 12
<serfus> top of the morning duanedesign
<JoeMaverickSett> morning duanedesign!
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can someone please suggest me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-August/004541.html?
<philinux> wassup with forums. Last messages 7 hours ago?
<paultag> philinux: wait on it
<paultag> philinux: it has been escalated to canonical
<paultag> philinux: hang tight
<philinux> Ah problem then not just me lol.
<paultag> philinux: no, it's down everywhere
<sebsebseb>  
<anniesmum> i have tried to boot from a cd but the page came up bright colored swirls and the words were unreadable what can i do please
<pointydrip> I'm try to setup lemonpos and squeeze but I can't login. Is anyone good with MySQL?
<Phrea> ok, who here broke UF
<anniesmum> does it make a difference that my computer has a touch screen
<pointydrip> neither squeeze nor lemonpos are able to connect to the lemondb mysql database, even though I ran the script to create it and am using all the defaults
<anniesmum> it was suggested to me to use ubuntu on a cd to boot from to see if I could open an external hard drive I followed the directions but the screen was unreadable it was very bright swirls of colour and I could not read anything that was written on the page . does it make a difference that my computer has a touch screen
<nhandler> anniesmum: Maybe try searching on Google to see if the machine has worked for other people with Ubuntu
<anniesmum> ok will do
<anniesmum> if i change to a laptop will it boot ok to that or do I need a different download
<pointydrip> is it possible that by setting my own admin password in mysql, I have denied access to lemonpos?
<pointydrip> is there a way to run the mysql install configuration again?
<pointydrip> sorry I'm new to mysql
<anniesmum> google found me an answer and what to type after it boots up but it wont work for me as the screen is just a mishmash of colors so would like to try it on an ordinary lap top do i use the cd i have made or do I need a different one I think this said download for desktop
<anniesmum> but i could not find a laptop one
<hobgoblin> anniesmum: as long as you have the right archtecture - 32 or 64 bit for the laptop that will be fine
<anniesmum> thank you yes 32 bit
<hobgoblin> pointydrip: not able to help - but hang about someone else might be able to
<anniesmum> i will go and try it now
<hobgoblin> Phrea: it was me - I deleted the cafe
<Phrea> gheh
<hobgoblin> ;)
<pointydrip> hobgoblin: cool, I'm still working on it...
<pointydrip> so installed mysql administrator to get an easier look at what is going on in MySQL and a host of error messages appear in the log referring to lemonpos such as: [ERROR] /usr/bin/mysqld: Table './lemondb/transactiontypes' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
<pointydrip> ...so I've been toiling over my lemonpos > mySQL connection problem and and all I can think of is that somehow there is an inconsistancy between username/password/privaleges/installation folder that I cannot pinpoint. When I apt-get remove then apt-get install both mysql and lemonpos some of the password info stays the same, how do I get ride of everything mysql and lemonpos related to start from scratch?
<pointydrip> I also ran build-dep for both...
<pointydrip> is ~$ apt-get purge what I'm looking for?
<geirha> pointydrip: That'll at least purge the config as well, though I'm not sure if the database files will still be around or not.
<pointydrip> I tried the command DROP for the database implicated
<pointydrip> lemonpos comes with a script that creates a mysql database
<geirha> After a purge, see if   find /usr/lib /var -iname "*mysql*"  outputs anything
<pointydrip> okay
<pointydrip> one blog suggested Ubuntu users need kde-devel but provided no further insight, is there any truth behind that (it install 300mbs of packages
<pointydrip> it finds all kinds fo stuff
<pointydrip> geirha: There are lots of files in var/log
<geirha> pointydrip: The ones in /var/log doesn't matter. They are only written to, not read.
<pointydrip> geirha: there's 2 python files
<geirha> I don't see how kde-devel would help on anything
<geirha> In /usr/lib/python-something?
<pointydrip> ya
<geirha> Those doesn't matter either. They're just libraries. Sounds like everything mysql related are gone now.
<pointydrip> should I run the search as root? there were lots of acces denied
<pointydrip> *permission denied
<geirha> Ah, yeah. Database files would likely not be readable by regular users.
<pointydrip> the dpkg stuff is all from the installation right?
<pointydrip> after that the only one is /var/lib/update-rc.d/mysql
<geirha> Yeah, neither is read by mysql.
<pointydrip> geirha: thanks for the help...I have to shut her down for the day
<harrison> Hello
<harrison> Anyone here good at file system recovery?
<harrison> My ext4 File system appers to be corupted (sorry about the spelling)
<harrison> Hello?
<harrison> Hello?
<zkriesse> Hello harrison
<harrison> Are you good at filesystem recovery?
<zkriesse> Ah depends
<zkriesse> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harrison> Yes ubot2
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> Just letting you know
<harrison> I notised that my computer was running slow, I restarted and got Operating system not found!
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> What os?
<zkriesse> Ubuntu?
<harrison> I booted off a live cd and ran testdisk rebooted and got a grub recovery shell
<zkriesse> Ok...
<zkriesse> Ah what is the os that is running the system though
<harrison> I booted a live cd again and tried accesing the partition to do a full backup I have one from a few months ago and it saied that the file system was corupted!
<harrison> A XP Ubuntu dual boot
<harrison> ubuntu 10.04
<zkriesse> Huh
<zkriesse> And what is lost? The entire file system or just one of them
<harrison> I only tried accesing the ubuntu one give me a moment and I will try the XP one
<zkriesse> Ok
<harrison> XP comes up okay I will paste the error that is given for the ubuntu partition
<harrison> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/479097/
<zkriesse> Hmm
<harrison> Any ideas?
<harrison> I am running a
<harrison> (sorry I hit enter to soon)
<harrison> I am running a Mint 9 live cd on the machine that has this problem and everything works eccept for my ubuntu partition!
<zkriesse> Huh...
<zkriesse> I'm sorry but at the moment I'm at a loss!
<harrison> If its any help the partition is type ext4
<harrison> Would there be anywhere else to go and ask?
<harrison> This is only the biginners thread for general topics This is a bit more advanced.
<harrison> *This problem
<harrison> ['/-0~4~[24~
<harrison> [23;2~[23;2~
<harrison> My screen when black for a moment there.
<harrison> is there a channel called #linux-filesystems (or something to that effect) somewhere?
<harrison> This might be the problem: I never setup a LBA for XP but when I ran testdisk  it showed the XP partition a LBA with the filesystem type being something to do with windows 95 then the Ubuntu partition and swap before that there where only 3 partitions and now there are 4!
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-17
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> im using pidign is there any way to bookmark some room for a re-use ??
<zkriesse> kosaidpo: you mean save the room so you can re=join it with ease?
<kosaidpo> zkriesse: yess : D
<zkriesse> kosaidpo: Ok so go to the Pidgin menu
<zkriesse> Click Buddies -> Add Chat
<zkriesse> It should have your IRC account filled in already if it's the only one you use, and then put in the channel or channels you wish to join in that chat example
<zkriesse> #channel,#channel2,#channel
<kosaidpo> you mean the the menu of this window from where im tlkin to you or the main window of pidigin
<zkriesse> The main pidgin window
<kosaidpo> ok let me test it i guess i find it
<kosaidpo> zkriesse: okay tnx it works
<kosaidpo> : D
<kosaidpo> zkriesse: btw another problem on lubuntu when im off the internet icant test my php script on chromuim but i do on firefox so weird any idea what may cause that
<zkriesse> kosaidpo: ah the lubuntu issue...PhillW already answered that in the lubuntu email list
<zkriesse> But you should ask that in #lubuntu not here
<kosaidpo> yeh i kno
<kosaidpo> it ddidnt wokr that removin cache  tip
<kosaidpo> can i DM you ?
<zkriesse> You may pm me yes....although support questions are better asked in the channel so all can assist
<zkriesse> But if it's private than you may
<kosaidpo> zkriesse: no since you said i cant ask question related to lubuntu infact i had this problem also when i had ubuntu
<zkriesse> You can ask man....just remember that most here will be using ubuntu not Lubuntu...I'm saying that its better to ask in #lubuntu
<zkriesse> and you can pm me..i have no problem with that...
<pointydrip1> is there a text editor that has an autofill feature like that of the terminal?
<kosaidpo> peace out
<isiah> linux gave me super powers! Saved my butt the first two weeks at work
<pedro3005> isiah, :)
<isiah> yo pedro3005
<tcrawley> Which channel should I use for Ubuntu netbook questions ?
<zkriesse> tcrawley: #ubuntu should be fine...and here is cool too
<tcrawley> I have tried to install the latest version of Ubuntu Netbook  Remix on my Asus 1005HA without success
<tcrawley> The installer hangs just before the disk partition screen
<tcrawley> I already have an Eeebuntu installation on the machine.
<tcrawley> I select the US Keyboard and then the installer just hangs
<zkriesse> How long does it hang up for?
<tcrawley> It stops responding. The ball stops spinning. I haven't allowed it to timeout.
<tcrawley> I usually windup rebooting
<tcrawley> The CD stops being read
<tcrawley> Can the ball stop spinning as part of the installation?
<zkriesse> It might...i've not installed UNR before though
<seidos> tcrawley, your only option may be to try a different version.  I'm not sure anyone is knowledgeable enough to fix your bug, outright.
<seidos> tcrawley, check the forums, google, and if that doesn't work you could create a bug and wait, and while you wait work on some other project.
<diannaore> i was wondering if someone could help me get some software installed, I used synaptec package manager to mark them and I applied that but they don't show up in the add/remove software
<pedro3005> which software?
<diannaore> blackberry sync software namely barrybackup-gui
<Mohan_chml> diannaore, is that application running?
<diannaore> no i cant find it to open it, all i did was mark it in synaptec and apply it, then i went to add/remove software but couldnt find it. Is that the general procedure for installing software?
<pedro3005> diannaore, did synaptic download & install it?
<diannaore> yes as far as i know, is there a way to check?
<Mohan_chml> diannaore, yes and do one thing, get back to synaptic packet manager, and search for the same application and check whether its installed
<diannaore> yea I think it is installed, when i select the installed tab on the left it does show up
<Mohan_chml> hmmm type the exact name of the application in terminal and hit enter
<diannaore> it says command not found
<Mohan_chml> you entered the same name as the name you saw in synaptic?
<diannaore> yea the name under the package column i entered barrybackup-gui
<Mohan_chml> thats weird... pedro3005 still hooking up?
<pedro3005> try barrybackup
<diannaore> oh there it goes... success!
<pedro3005> :)
<Mohan_chml> diannaore, have a nice day (:
<diannaore> thanks u2
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, good job =]
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, sup?
<pedro3005> not much
<pedro3005> I was looking over some Erlang today
<pedro3005> cool stuff
<Mohan_chml> okies... carryon
<diannaore> is there a way to get that app to show up in my applications menu?
<pedro3005> diannaore, sometimes it takes restarting GNOME. if it's still not showing up, make a shortcut
<diannaore> how do i make a shortcut? sorry i'm new
<pedro3005> diannaore, right click on Applications, go to Edit Menu. click on new item
<diannaore> cool thx again
<pedro3005> After finding the subdirectory you want it in, of course
<tenach> o/
<diannaore> in general is there a way to know the exact name of the app that might be different than what is showing in synaptic? (like in this case)
<pedro3005> diannaore, you can use apropos for searching in commands
<diannaore> so in this case for example how would i find the exact name of the app of barrybackup-gui using apropos?
<pedro3005> apropos barry
<pedro3005> diannaore, apropos is really just a search feature for all your commands
<diannaore> the thing is i had no way of knowing to look for solely "barry" or "barrybackup" with the info given to me from synaptic, is it just a guessing game and i should just try different possibe things? the only info synaptic gave me was barrybackup-gui
<pedro3005> that's exactly why apropos is useful. it'll search for you
<diannaore> if i type "apropos barrybackup-gui" nothing happens
<pedro3005> diannaore, leave out the -gui
<diannaore> my computer has front sd card, I plug in a card and it lights up but the card doesnt show up on my desktop, how can i download the files off my sd card?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<shredder12> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> shredder12: hi
<harrison> Anyone here good at file system recovery?
<harrison> Someone tried to help me yesterday but he/she didn't know the answer.
<ubuntu> hello help in bootloader
<harrison> Whats the problem?
<ubuntu> when i used a Windows Vista ...to solved a Grub Rescue...     i use a bootrec.exe /fixmbr  then my Dell boot only ...o Dell windows and return again..
<harrison> Rephrase please.
<ubuntu> when  press power on my dell laptop...then boot only a Dell windows and return again ...
<harrison> Is this a Wubi or a standard install?
<harrison> What version of ubuntu are you running?
<ubuntu> When I encounter the problem of Grub Rescue.....ok I follow the method to use OS of Windows Vista for repair  and then i used in command prompt   bootrec.exe/fixmbr...
<ubuntu> the latest version of ubuntu 10.04
<harrison> okay
<harrison> After the POST screen do you get the grub menu?
<ubuntu> afterwards when I restart my dell laptop.......only the Dell Windows start up then restart automatically
<ubuntu> nothin saw a Grub Menu
<ubuntu> only Dell Windows appear seconds then restart automatically nothing I saw a Grub Menu...
<ubuntu> any solution about this...
<harrison> Did you try reinstalling the windows bootloader?
<ubuntu> no i never reinstalling windows bootloader ...I used only a Windows vista using a command prompt and type a bootrec.exe/fixmbr thats all
<ubuntu> then this is what happen to me in Dell start up...appears in seconds and suddenly restart automatically..
<harrison> a windows vista recovery disk or the installed operating system?
<ubuntu> only a windows recovery disk....
<ubuntu> only a windows recovery disk....cd disk
<harrison> Ahh
<harrison> Okay I know that know.
<ubuntu> any solution about my problem
<harrison> The command you ran apears to have reinstalled the windows bootloader
<harrison> Another thing, What is "Dell start up"?
<harrison> I am getting there.
<ubuntu> i donot know...I only follow the method of using a recovery disk of Windows vista and type a command prompt there
<harrison> To a sulution.
<ubuntu> Dell start up only pop up then it is restart automatically again again again and again
<harrison> The best way I see it go to help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 (I think that is the url) and closer to the bottom there is a section on reinstalling grub2.
<ubuntu> no grub menu appears ...only Dell Start Up windows appear in a few seconds and it it restart automatically
<harrison> you need a live cd or a live usb.
<ubuntu> ok when i use this ubuntu cd live....i cannot see my hardisk....or any partition hardisk.....what this mean this....
<ubuntu> i used already a ubuntu cd live now....
<harrison> Are you on a live cd right now?
<ubuntu> yessss
<ubuntu> yes i 'am now using a live Cd...
<harrison> Okay, Go to system -> Administration -> Gparted Let that start and it should show what the hard drive looks like.
<ubuntu> ok i saw there...but not on my file and folder menu
<ubuntu> ok  i saw there in Gparted...
<harrison> Is it started?
<harrison> Or starting?
<ubuntu> there is already a sda1 ....sda2
<ubuntu> sda3
<ubuntu> sda5 and sda6...
<harrison> Okay
<harrison> What are the filesystem types?
<pointydrip> is there a way to get prerelease updates for individual project git repositories?
<ubuntu> ok wait
<harrison> pointydrip: rephrase please.
<paultag> pointydrip: there are things called recipies that might be what you're looking for
<ubuntu> sda1 - ft16     sda2 unknown   sda3  extended   sda5  unknown    sda6  fat32
<paultag> pointydrip: you can automate .deb builds of git bleeding edge, if that's what you're talking about
<pointydrip> well I keep trying to install lemonpos but it downloads as version 0.9.1 but there is a bug fix in 0.9.3
<ubuntu> harrison where is the filesystem here...
<harrison> ubuntu: It appears that you don't have any linux partitions but there were some there before.
<paultag> pointydrip: ahha. One sec
<pointydrip> I need to be able to have it updated automatically (not from .deb) and the author mentions that 0.9.3 rc2 is prerelease
<ubuntu> yes it was have a linux deleted before....this is appeared already
<paultag> pointydrip: we don't have a 0.9.3 release in Ubuntu
<paultag> pointydrip: one second.
<harrison> ubuntu: Rephrase please.
<paultag> yeah pointydrip, nothing.
<paultag> pointydrip: might have to wait until after 10.10
<ubuntu> i mean.....i deleted accidentally so ....here is the fdisk -l  here...
<harrison> pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<ubuntu> harrison any help please
<harrison> Where is the fdisk -l?
<harrison> *output
<harrison> I am thinking of a solution.
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1   -- dell utility    /dev/sda2-- hpfns/ntfs       /dev/sda3 w95 ext'd(LBa)        /dev/sda5 hpfs/ntfs   /dev/sda6  unknown
<harrison> okay, Open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install testdisk'
<harrison> Tell me when that is done
<ubuntu> ok it is downloading
<harrison> good
<ubuntu> ok completed  any next method...
<harrison> yes, now type 'testdisk'
<harrison> Note: don't type the quotes if you already knew that good for you.
<ubuntu> ok it is testdisk 6.11 data recovery utiltiy
<harrison> okay hit enter.
<ubuntu> testdisk needs 24 lines to work
<harrison> enlarge the terminal
<ubuntu> yes ...enlarge the terminal
<harrison> Okay, what screen are you on?
<ubuntu> ok  in ubuntu@ubuntu: prompt
<harrison> Are you in testdisk?
<pointydrip> paultag: okay thanks for checking, I'm going to try testing with the .deb package for now
<ubuntu> ok i type now testdisk
<harrison> yes
<paultag> pointydrip: sure
<ubuntu> i saw the create   append   and no log...what next
<harrison> create
<ubuntu> i enter create
<harrison> yes
<harrison> hit enter
<ubuntu> ok it responds
<ubuntu> ok i saw continue and quit
<ubuntu> write access for the media is not available
<ubuntu> testdisk won't be able to modify it
<harrison> Quit for now and then type 'sudo testdisk'
<ubuntu> you may need to be root to have a write access
<harrison> wait
<harrison> Does it say sudo anywhere in the list of options?
<ubuntu> ok i enter sudo testdisk   i saw create append and no log....what next
<harrison> Create
<harrison> Nevermind what I said before
<ubuntu> ok
<harrison> select your hard drive
<harrison> then continue
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ok  i select eh disk hardrive  what next    i enter
<harrison> one moment here please
<ubuntu> proceed or quit
<harrison> proceed
<ubuntu> ok it shows hiddden sectors are present        then    i saw continue.......... can i enter continue
<harrison> can't do anything else so yes
<harrison> continue
<ubuntu> i enter continue it shows       partition table type..........intel    EFI GPT   Mac   None   Sun  Xbox   REturn
<harrison> intel
<harrison> What computer are you using?
<ubuntu> ok i enter intel....it shows      analyse    advanced   geometry   options  mbr code  delete   quit......  I using Dell Laptop 1525
<harrison> analyse
<ubuntu> ok ..... it shows    disk /dev/sda  .....
<harrison> do a quick search
<ubuntu> ok
<harrison> are you using a windows os and ubuntu?
<ubuntu> ok i enter quick search        it is appear  answer yes if unsure...
<ubuntu> yes dual os   1 for windows vista and 1 for ubuntu
<ubuntu> ok i enter quick search        it is appear  answer yes if unsure...
<harrison> about searching for a partition make under vista?
<harrison> then yes
<ubuntu> the terminal here shows      should testdisk search for partition created under vista....
<harrison> yes
<harrison> type 'y'
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   03%
<ubuntu> FAT16 >32M
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   05%
<harrison> you just did a deap search thats fine but it takes a while
<ubuntu> ok it is still counting...
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   10%
<harrison> when it says 100% tell me what it says.
<ubuntu> ok
<harrison> how big is the hard drive?
<ubuntu> disk /dev/sda   160GB/149GiB    chs  19458 255 63
<harrison> it might take a while.
<ubuntu> ok
<elobee> Hi, I would appreciate soom help with a login problem on ubuntu, if someone could take alittle time and read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9730516&posted=1#post9730516 to understand the problem and then help me it would be awsome
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   47%
<philinux> elobee: Here's what should be in the .profile file http://paste.ubuntu.com/479477/
<harrison> ubuntu: whats it up to now?
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   53%
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   53%    horrison
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   57%    horrison -
<elobee> thanks philinux, but how do I get that in my .profile file then? since i can't get into the graphical mode and still not such good navigating and doing stuff from the terminal apart from the basic stuff
<philinux> elobee: Either via the livecd or recovery mode using nano
<philinux> elobee: I wonder whats in there now?
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   60%    horrison -
<harrison> good (by the way it's harrison)
<ubuntu> sorry  harrison....
<elobee> What u mean by livecd (u mean the install cd?) or recovery mode using nano? And btw how do u get to that GRUB menu?
<harrison> ubuntu: its fine ;-)
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   70%    harrison -
<harrison> good very good
<elobee> phillinux?
<hobgoblin> elobee: shift should get grub menu - recovery is second option usually - when you get to the root menu - root prompt
<harrison> ubuntu: hows the weather in your part of the world? (while we are waiting)
<harrison> *how's
<elobee> hobgoblin: when should i click shift?
<hobgoblin> then edit the file with nano ~/.profile
<hobgoblin> just after the POST screen - keep tapping on the shift key
<hobgoblin> so make sure you print out philinux's paste
<hobgoblin> then when you have done - Ctrl+X - then Y to save then Ctrl+X to exit
<hobgoblin> then exit from the root prompt with exit and then resume from the root menu
<elobee> I clicked shift during the whole startup of the computer and didnt get to any menu
<hobgoblin> if you have an old system or at least an old grub try esc
<philinux> elobee: Probably better/easier to use the livecd and use copy and paste using firefox and gedit.
<elobee> live cd u mean fro what i installed from? in my case a usb
<hobgoblin> might be easier - just a lot longer lol
<elobee> and i don't get to any menu by clicking esc during the whole start up either...
<hobgoblin> then I would wonder if you are doing it at the right time
<elobee> i clicked during the whole startup ntil i get to the login screen
<hobgoblin> then do it with the livewhatever
<elobee> i'm booting from the usb i installed from now, can I do something from here now and how do it do it then?
<hobgoblin> ping philinux ^^
<harrison> still there ubuntu?
<philinux> elobee: Use the file browser to navigate to home and then ctrl h to view hidden files. Lets see whats in .profile first
<hobgoblin> philinux: they are new they might know to mount the partition ...
<hobgoblin> s/not know
<elobee> in the .profile i find it's the same as to waht u linked, but I'm not logged in in my normal user now when i bot from the usb right?
<elobee> excuse spelling errors..
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> harrison    it is green color all
<ubuntu> harrison    it is green color all
<ubuntu> keys  A  add partition   L load backup   T change type  P list files     enter : to continue
<ubuntu> fat16.
<ubuntu> fat16>32m
<ubuntu> fat16>32m plinux  p linux   l linux   l linux swap   l fat32 lba
<philinux> elobee: Ok. System Admin>disk utility.  Look for your hard drive and mount it.
<harrison> do you see [write] anywhere?
<ubuntu> hello harrison are you here
<harrison> yes I am
<harrison> do you see [write] anywhere?
<ubuntu> no write anyhere show here...
<harrison> I went and got some lunch.
<ubuntu> ok any suggestions here
<paultag> ubuntu: are you using fdisk?
<harrison> I remember now hit enter and then hit write
<ubuntu> ok
<harrison> hit enter and tell me what it says
<elobee> Mount Volume?
<ubuntu> i still here in testdisk...where i go here continue
<elobee> done
<harrison> What does it say?
<hobgoblin> elobee: you need to navigate to the home in that mounted volume
<ubuntu> i'am still here date recovery utility... all green color....
<hobgoblin> elobee: that is /home/username
<harrison> ubuntu: at the bottom
<ubuntu> it shows   A  add partition    L load backup   T change type   P list files    Enter: continue......what next harrisson
<harrison> ubuntu: what does it say.
<harrison> Enter
<ubuntu> FAT , 49MB /47 MIB
<harrison> hit enter
<ubuntu> it said to select a partition .........
<harrison> one moment
<ubuntu> fat16>32m plinux  p linux   l linux   l linux swap   l fat32 lba
<harrison> still on the same page?
<harrison> or do you have a write option now?
<elobee> hobgoblin & phillinux: navigated to /home/username in the mounted volume and and viewed .profile which is exactly the same
<hobgoblin> exactly the same as what?
<ubuntu> yess   same page here data recovery utility...    no appear write options here....
<harrison> okay...
<ubuntu> it show here   fat16>32m plinux  p linux   l linux   l linux swap   l fat32 lba
<ubuntu> it shows   A  add partition    L load backup   T change type   P list files    Enter: continue......what next harrisson
<elobee> the data in it is exactly the same as the data in the other .profile that i had access to without mounting aswell as to the link phillinux posted
<harrison> and when you hit enter it says to select a partition?
<ubuntu> after 100% it is shows this...
<ubuntu> it show here   fat16>32m plinux  p linux   l linux   l linux swap   l fat32 lba
<harrison> hit enter then
<ubuntu> it is asking to select a partition....
<harrison> okay
<ubuntu> i select fat16>32m and i hit enter..is that correct
<hobgoblin> elobee: open a terminal from Apps - Accessories then run mount - copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com - name in name box and then paste - you'll get a new url give me that please
<harrison> what is there to select?
<paultag> hobgoblin: go to the start menu and open up my documents
<ubuntu> the partition to be selects are   fat16>32m    p linux     p linux   l linux   l linux swap   l fat32 lba
<harrison> try the l linux one
<ubuntu> which of them to be select?     fat16>32m    p linux     p linux   l linux   l linux swap   l fat32 lba
<hobgoblin> paultag: it's empty?
<harrison> try the 'l linux' one
<ubuntu> ok
<hobgoblin> cept on the kde laptop behind me
<elobee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/479493
<hobgoblin> elobee: what's your username
<ubuntu> ok now i tried linux and it appear   [ quit ]  [ deep search ] [ write ] in p linux partition
<elobee> elobee
<ubuntu> ok now i tried linux and it appear   [ quit ]  [ deep search ] [ write ] in p linux partition
<harrison> select write
<ubuntu> ok is shows write partition table, confirm? Y ? N
<hobgoblin> elobee: try this - if it gets an output can you paste it here please           ls -al /media/3e6d4397-6b1d-411b-8b93-90965824a895/home/elobee/.profile
<harrison> y
<ubuntu> ok it is show the message      You will have to reboot for the change to take effect.............?
<ubuntu> what next...
<harrison> hit the ok
<philinux> hobgoblin: Just had my tea. Any joy
<harrison> ubuntu where are you now?
<hobgoblin> philinux: just about to have mine ... but no - just seeing what the permissions on the file are - seems to be the same at the moment
<ubuntu> ok       it shows again......[analyze]  [ advanced] [ geometry] [options] [mbr code] [delete] [quit]
<ubuntu> ok       it shows again......[analyze]  [ advanced] [ geometry] [options] [mbr code] [delete] [quit]
<harrison> I think we need to analyze again
<ubuntu> ok i enter now analyse
<elobee> hobgoblin: http://pase.ubuntu.com/479495
<harrison> ubuntu do a quick search
<elobee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/479495 *
<ubuntu> here the appear here.....quick search
<harrison> hit that
<ubuntu> ok i  enter and counting     analyse cylinder....
<hobgoblin> elobee: looks like it's owned by 1000 instead of you - mine is owned by me
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   02%    harrison -
<harrison> okay
<elobee> hobgoblin: ok, so what to do?
<hobgoblin> elobee: just about to eat - get philinux or someone else to run through it please
<elobee> ok, thanks alot
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   09%    harrison -
<harrison> good
<elobee> so does phillinux or someone else in here feel for helping me? :)
<harrison> elobee: I would like to but I am helping ubuntu here.
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   15%    harrison -
<harrison> elobee: if ubuntus problem gets solved then I might be able to help you.
<harrison> ubuntu: good
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   20%    harrison -
<elobee> np, i'll wait in here and bump alittle now and then to see if someone else wakes up too
<harrison> elobee: that sounds good.
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   27%    harrison -
<harrison> ubuntu: good
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   34%    harrison -
<harrison> I am going to get some tea I sould be back soon.
<hobgoblin> elobee: done yet?
<elobee> nope
<elobee> been waiting for someone who can help
<hobgoblin> k - you've not unmounted that partition have you?
<elobee> nope
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   44%    harrison -
<hobgoblin> ok - run this one then - all of it - it is long
<hobgoblin> elobee: sudo chown elobee:elobee /media/3e6d4397-6b1d-411b-8b93-90965824a895/home/elobee/.profile && ls -al /media/3e6d4397-6b1d-411b-8b93-90965824a895/home/elobee/.profile
<hobgoblin> elobee: all one command to run in a terminal
<hobgoblin> elobee: then patebin whatever result you get please
<harrison> ubuntu: what is it upto now/
<harrison> *?
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   47%    harrison -
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   52%    harrison -
<harrison> good
<hobgoblin> elobee: you;ve gone quiet?
<elobee> hobgoblin: chown: invalid user: `elobee:elobee'
<hobgoblin> k - bet you need to use chroot :( not something I've done much
<elobee> what is chroot?
<hobgoblin> paultag: you there and available at all ?
<hobgoblin> elobee: it basically mounts your install
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   60%    harrison -
<hobgoblin> ubuntu: could you open a dialogue with harrison to give countdown :)  from your irc client /query harrison should do it :)
<hobgoblin> elobee: I'll see if I can find someone to help you
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   65%    harrison -
<elobee> k, thanks for the help
<hobgoblin> elobee: if no-one pitches up you can give the information to the forum in your thread - basically it appears that the .profile file is owned by 1000:1000 and not you
<paultag> hobgoblin: yo
<paultag> hobgoblin: I'm at work, what's up
<ubuntu> analyse cylinder   still  counting   70%    harrison -
<hobgoblin> k - trying to get someone to help elobee - owner is wrong on /home/user/.profile - chown gives user not know - thinking it needs chroot - but not something I'm too happy doing - not done it myslef
<hobgoblin> paultag: ^^ but I've also pinged the team channel so don't bother :)
<paultag> hobgoblin: kk
<hobgoblin> elobee: we'll give it a while and if no-one else can I will try to work you through it
<elobee> ok, i'm about to post it in the forum aswell and see if someone there can assist me
<hobgoblin> elobee: tell you what - have another go at booting the recovery mode - what version of ubuntu do you have
<elobee> I have ubuntu 10.04
<hobgoblin> straight install? not an upgrade
<elobee> i downloaded it to my usb like two weeks ago from ubuntus site so i guess straight install
<hobgoblin> ok - so shift should work - as soon as BIOS has finished press shift repeatedly
<hobgoblin> if it does not work we can try it elsewhere
<elobee> does it matter which of the two shift buttons?
<hobgoblin> no idea - I got it with the left one though untill I made the menu show
<elobee> damnit it said grub loading but then i clicked shift again and it went again so i try on more time
<hobgoblin> you need to be doing it by then :)
<elobee> now it said grub loading but went away after a short sec just as before, then i got to a loading screen where it checked for errors on my disk and then to the normal loading screen and then to the login screen
<hobgoblin> elobee: try this one Ctrl+Alt+F1
<hobgoblin> then login
<elobee> yep that work
<elobee> and thatä
<hobgoblin> all logged in ?
<elobee> and that have i done before when i run the command i was recommened from the forum :P
<elobee> ye
<hobgoblin> elobee: right now run this ls -al /home/elobee/.profile
<hobgoblin> I just want to know if it says 1000 1000 or elobee elobee
<elobee> elobee elobee
<hobgoblin> k - so that is right then - I wonder where the 1000 1000 came from earlier - does ctrl+alt+f7 get you into gnome
<elobee> sry had phonr
<elobee> don't know, how does gnome look?
<hobgoblin> like ubuntu :)
<elobee> nope, alt ctrl f7 gets me in some text thingy
<hobgoblin> logged in still?
<hobgoblin> try startx
<elobee> when im in alt ctrl f7 im not in the normal terminal
<elobee> so dont now if im logged in
<elobee> but in alt ctrl f1 im still logged in
<hobgoblin> if ctrl alt f7 has your username you are logged in
<hobgoblin> if so do startx
<elobee> i dont see any username or so in alt ctrl f7
<hobgoblin> try startx
<elobee> seems that i can run anything there
<elobee> should i try it in alt ctrl f1?
<hobgoblin> what does startx do
<hobgoblin> but yea try from f1
<elobee> from f7 it does nothing, nothing even happens and the only place i can type it is in blank rows,in f1 i get alot of text
<hobgoblin> elobee: ok - well I am not sure then - I'd go back to the forum if no-one else comes along in here
<hobgoblin> I'm off now - sorry not to be of much help
<elobee> thanks anyway
<ubuntu_> hello harrison
<harrison> hello
<harrison> how did things go?
<harrison> ubuntu_ still there?
<stew[1]> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on my notebook using a USB stick and I can get to the main menu and chose to install, but after that the screen goes blank. I think the problem has to do with the Intel HD graphics in my laptop. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<chinceynugget> So im getting a laptop for uni, and have come across ubuntu and kubuntu. What would people recommend, is either better than the other?
<aveilleux> chinceynugget: Well the differences between KDE and GNOME (Ubuntu's primary graphical environment) is mostly cosmetic... There is a small performance difference (GNOME is a little better on resources but KDE looks better) but it's really what you like better.
<aveilleux> are mostly*
<aveilleux> chinceynugget: There's a very large and in-depth debate over which approach to a desktop environment is better, GNOME's or KDE's. I suggest you try them both and pick the one you like best ;-)
<chinceynugget> cheers lads!
<aveilleux> You're welcome...
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-18
<loca> webcam question please: trying to figure out how to test to see if a webcam is working. Tried gstreamer-properties but got nowhere
<loca> error messages were the likes of this:
<loca> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux 2 (v4l2)': Cannot identify device '/dev/video0'. [v4l2_calls.c(488): gst_v4l2_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline1/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src1:
<loca> system error: No such file or directory]
<loca> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux (v4l)': Device "/dev/video0" does not exist. [v4l_calls.c(168): gst_v4l_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline2/GstV4lSrc:v4lsrc1]
<loca> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux 2 (v4l2)': Cannot identify device '/dev/video0'. [v4l2_calls.c(488): gst_v4l2_open (): /GstPipeline:pipeline3/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src2:
<loca> system error: No such file or directory]
<aveilleux> pastebin | loca
<aveilleux> e
<aveilleux> !pastebin |loca
<ubot2> loca: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aveilleux> there we go.
<loca> thank you, will do
<loca> anyone have a suggestion on how to test a webcam?
<aveilleux> loca: According to that error output, there is no recognized webcam device.
<loca> thanks aveilleux, that's what I was thinking. However, it's a new laptop with a webcam above the screen. Wondering if cam might be broken, or if there's a test I can do
<loca> or if I'm just missing a driver. (newbie to ubuntu)
<aveilleux> !webcam |loca
<ubot2> loca: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<aveilleux> Try that
<loca> thanks again, will do
<hassanz> hi my sound is not working after upgrade
<oufofhand> hi, can someone assist me ... i have installed ubuntu 10.04 but when i plug in my huawei usb modem .,, i cant find how to dial up
<harrison> outofhand still there?
<harrison> guess not
<harrison> Anyone here need help and is here?
<paultag> harrison: thanks for helping out, I've seen your nick a lot lately
<harrison> your welcome
<harrison> I am half sick so I have very few things better to do.
<harrison> might as well help someone
<Guest5500> hello
<Guest5500> how can i change the programs folder to another partition ???
<philinux> Guest5500: whats the problem
<Guest5500> hi
<Guest5500> im using ubuntu software center to download new stuff
<Guest5500> when i install, nothing tells me, where i want it
<philinux> Linux is not like windows there is no programs folder as such. Does the app turn up in the menu system?
<Guest5500> yes
<Guest5500> and it works
<Guest5500> i want to install on another partition
<Guest5500> i have 2 partitions
<Guest5500> file system and storage
<Guest5500> file system 9gb
<Guest5500> storage 60gb
<philinux> What do you want to do with the 9g partition
<Guest5500> save space for ubuntu updates etc
<Guest5500> other progs go to "storage"
<Guest5500> but i cant
<Guest5500> every time i install, goes to "file system"
<philinux> How much space is left on the 9g partition. You can fine out with the command df -h
<Guest5500> -h
<Guest5500> just that
<Guest5500> ok
<philinux> df -h
<Guest5500> 6.1G
<philinux> Is that space left or used?
<Guest5500> left
<philinux> No worries then at all
<Guest5500> how can i prevent that
<philinux> Mine is exactly the same. There's nothing to prevent
<Guest5500> ok
<Guest5500> so there isnt a way to specify a programs folder
<philinux> As long as you use your 60g for music vid files etc
<Guest5500> like windows?
<philinux> No
<Guest5500> hehehe
<Guest5500> another thing
<philinux> Read these to to see how linux organise itself. http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102 http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<Guest5500> why this new version 10 is kind of slow
<philinux> Slow how
<Guest5500> slow
<Guest5500> if im copying something
<philinux> Internet or using the desktop and apps
<Guest5500> i cant listen to music
<philinux> .Whats are the pc specs
<Guest5500> im using a laptop pentium M 1.86ghz 512MB DDR2 80GB HDD
<philinux> What does this command show free -m
<Guest5500> 26
<Guest5500> hows that possible
<philinux> You need to paste the output here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ then paste the link back here
<Guest5500> i only have 5 firefox tabs and vlc
<Guest5500> playin music
<philinux> linux uses memory completely diff from windows the important line is the +- buffers figures
<philinux> i.e. much better
<paultag> philinux: you saw that back and forth with me and that other fella, eh?
<Guest5500> now what
<paultag> philinux: linuxatemyram.com
<Guest5500> free -m
<Guest5500>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Guest5500> Mem:           487        461         26          0          3        230
<Guest5500> -/+ buffers/cache:        227        260
<Guest5500> Swap:          939        184        755
<paultag> Guest5500: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<paultag> !pastebin | Guest5500
<ubot2> Guest5500: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<philinux> Guest5500: looks just fine
<paultag> yeah, you've got 260 megs free
<philinux> paultag: no what back and forth
<paultag> philinux: I had this conversation a few days ago in here
<paultag> Guest5500: read through http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<philinux> paultag: go on
<paultag> philinux: nothing more :)
<Guest5500> ok
<philinux> Guest55 what does the command top show
<Guest5500> why video playin is kind of slow
<philinux> Guest5500: have you got integrated graphics?
<Guest5500> yes
<philinux> Disable compiz
<philinux> Guest5500: sys>prefs>appearance>Visual effect > NONE
<Guest5500> compiz?
<Guest5500> where? vlc ?
<philinux> paultag: can't recollect what happened
<philinux> sys>prefs>appearance>Visual effect > NONE
<Guest5500> done
<Guest5500> let me test
<paultag> philinux: I can pull logs if you really want, but it's long
<Guest5500> plus
<Guest5500> a strange thing happens
<philinux> paultag: nah it's ok.
<paultag> righto
<Guest5500> if i dont specify the video output module
<Guest5500> to opengl
<philinux> paultag: I'll have a look myself. What date?
<philinux> paultag: which user was it
<paultag> philinux: not too long ago
<paultag> philinux: and not sure
<paultag> philinux: search for linode
<Guest5500> soo any help
<philinux> Guest5500: what it like with visual effects none
<out-of-hand> can anyone help me please
<out-of-hand> i have recently installed ubuntu 10.04 for a client, and it works well ... but the problem im having is when i plug in the huawei e220 ... into the usb port ... it allows me to setup a connection ... but when i wanna try connect by it ... it does not bring it up on the connection status
<out-of-hand> i plug the modem in ... and it see's it as a hard drive  , also if i lsusb it shows that the e220 is connected
<philinux> out-of-hand: install this usb-modeswitch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/446146
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 446146 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "Several Huawei USB dongle don't work with kernel 2.6.31-12.40 (2.6.31.1 update related) (affects: 179) (dups: 16) (heat: 854)" [High,Fix committed]
<out-of-hand> ok let me check
<out-of-hand> thanks
<paultag> nhandler: I'm having one hell of a time with a rules file
<paultag> nhandler: any chance you have a minute?
<nhandler> paultag: Yeah, but if it is the fluxbox rules file, I might not be much help
<paultag> nhandler: I've re-written it
<paultag> nhandler: it's for a recipie
<paultag> nhandler: http://pastebin.com/2Pj2kKbn <-- rules | http://pastebin.com/JW5NGG1Y <-- error
<paultag> nhandler: I have no idea why it's doing this
<paultag> nhandler: I'm beyond befuddled, my rules don't do anything
<nhandler> paultag: Out of curiosity, why haven't you switched to dh7 ?
<paultag> nhandler: It was giving me the same error, so I figured I'd try it manually
<paultag> nhandler: it's like my rules are not doing anything at all
<nhandler> paultag: Have a copy of the package?
<paultag> nhandler: bzr branch lp:fluxbox   bzr branch lp:lp:~fluxbox-maintainers/fluxbox/debian-dir
<paultag> you might also need to bzr branch lp:~fluxbox-maintainers/fluxbox/debian-themes
<paultag> as theme
<paultag> nhandler: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fluxbox-maintainers/+recipe/fluxbox-bloody
<paultag> that might help more
<nhandler> That one fails patching data/keys. Did you try re-running with the patch disabled?
<paultag> I thought I removed my patches
<paultag> yeah I did
<paultag> nhandler: no patches in latest. Those builds are old ( but the same problem )
<paultag> nhandler: ideas?
<paultag> because it's pissing me the fuck off
<nhandler> paultag: Sorry, still working on it (multitasking)
<paultag> np
<paultag> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54
<philinux> paultag: Hi, is you an experty on dns lookups
<paultag> philinux: not really, but I can try
<paultag> philinux: what's usp
<paultag> up
<philinux> Had really slow net today sporadic. Firefox just sitting there. IRC ok and email ok
<paultag> that's not dns
<paultag> that's traffic over port 80
<paultag> philinux: try debugging it via telnet
<paultag> philinux: you can see if it's browser side or if it's network side
<philinux> Saw a suggestion to put 192.168.1.1 etc into auto dhcp and it worked
<paultag> radical
<philinux> It's only today been really bed. I hade open dns settings in there too
<philinux> Why would 192.168.1.1 make a diff
<paultag> if that's your router it might give you a better pointer to the dhcp server / route
<philinux> ah
<paultag> so if it's trying to do a route lookup and tries spamming and the router is slow, it could have issues
<paultag> but I have no idea
<philinux> Yep it's the router address
<philinux> Anyway it worked
<paultag> philinux: try `route`, and see if it's your gateway
<philinux> err how to do that
<paultag> philinux: open a terminal
<paultag> philinux: type `route`, then hit enter
<philinux> ok shall I paste bin that
<philinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480039/
<paultag> woh
<paultag> wtf
<paultag> what in the hell is  SE587WLANdsl.ti
<paultag> philinux: do you have a lan card?
<philinux> in pc yep I reckon
<paultag> ah, must be it
<paultag> yeah looks normalish
<paultag> normal enough, really
<philinux> so 192.168.1.1 is router but what is 192.168.1.0?
<paultag> IIRC that's its IP facing the modem
<paultag> don't quote me
<paultag> I hate networking
<philinux> ok lol. Well I have to say browsing is much faster now
<paultag> kewl
<paultag> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg52OSGmg7g&feature=related
<teja> hie...i want to configure compiz config with some special effects like brick maximize can anyone help how to do it
<duanedesign> hello teja
<teja> hey...
<teja> hru?
<teja> duanedesign:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOjCoEre9rs&feature=related
<teja> do chk dis video n temme how to configure dis plss....m dyin to have this
<duanedesign> teja: the compizconfig-settings-manager is the easiest way to configure compiz
<teja> n thnkx fr d previous as u said i updated alsa...no works cool
<teja> yeah i have done many effects...n addons...but not the one in video..
<aveilleux> teja: Please try to use proper English... you're more likely to get a response and it's so much easier to understand you
<duanedesign> teja: if you install the Settings Manager the Cube is easy to set up
<teja> duanedesign: yeah i do have cube...but when maximize brick effect?
<hobgoblin> teja: if you mean the sort of exploding thing have a look in animaions in ccsm
<hobgoblin> might be in there
<teja> hogoblin: yeah i chekd
<hobgoblin> well that is where it would be
<hobgoblin> teja might need to install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra - search in synaptic then mark for install and apply
<teja> hogoblin,did that too
<hobgoblin> try #compiz
<teja> k
<duanedesign> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<duanedesign> d'oh
<duanedesign> hobgoblin beat me to it. :)
<hobgoblin> lol
<teja> duanedesign:i tried i couldnt i guess betta to jus leave
<teja> :P
<duanedesign> teja: i installed the package
<teja> duandesign: did u get the blinds effect??
<duanedesign> teja: in CompizConfig-Settings-Manager it is under Animations
<teja> duandesign:der r lot of options what to select
<teja> ?
<hobgoblin> teja: what does "der r" mean?
<hobgoblin> use english
<teja> sorry
<teja> there are lot options
<teja> m really sorry
<teja> duandesign:yo.....cooolll i got d effects, thnk u very mch
<duanedesign> teja: there are a lot of choices.
<duanedesign> teja: i was just looking through them all
<teja> duandesign:yeah mee to doin d sme... :d
<hobgoblin> wb aveilleux
<sebsebseb> Hi
<hobgoblin> hi
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: hi
<hobgoblin> sebsebseb: how you doing
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: ok
<sebsebseb> you?
<hobgoblin> yep - pretty good ty
<hobgoblin> quiet at least :)
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: What is?
<hobgoblin> life
<harrison> anyone here good at file system recovery?
<hobgoblin> you can try testdisk - but the best recover
<hobgoblin> is probably good backups
<harrison> already did and it's a corupted filesystem.
<hobgoblin> no idea then
<Phrea> can Evolution work with multiple mail boxes [that it has to import]
<Phrea> ...on the same account, my mom devided her mail into several categories :\
<Phrea> also, I'd love some live support on the conversion of OE files [as they are now] to mbx/mbox, using nothing but linux [I have no windows :\
<Phrea> ]
<aveilleux> Phrea: OE files? You mean Outlook Express?
<Phrea> yes
<aveilleux> Phrea: What file format are they>
<aveilleux> ?*
<Phrea> I am NOT planning on doing it now, but in the near future
<Phrea> I forgot, what's the standard format it uses?
<aveilleux> DBX
<Phrea> I could only get them out of the directory, I could not export them
<Phrea> dbx it is :)
<aveilleux> Phrea: http://www.webdevelopersnotes.com/tips/internet/outlook_express_files.php
<Phrea> I have never understood why OE is so different from Outlook itself :\
<aveilleux> Phrea: Dunno, I've always stayed very, very far away from either program
<Phrea> well, I have too, but sadly, my mother did not
<hobgoblin> might be worth trying to import to thunderbird on the win machine and then import form tbird to evolution
<Phrea> that's one of the options indeed
<Phrea> hmmm, the stupid external drive where the files are on refuses to work now :x
<Phrea> nice, it spins up, I can see it in disk utility, but I can't mount it
<Phrea> oh linux, how I sometimes loathe you
<aveilleux> Phrea: Have you tried mounting it from Terminal?
<Phrea> no, I'm a user, so I try to stay away from the terminal as much as possible, since I don't konw what I'm doing there
<Phrea> it's a VERY important disk, it holds ALL of my parents backups, so I'm very careful with it
<Phrea> it connected fine the other day to my mothers machine, but now on my own machine, it won't mount
<aveilleux> Phrea: How many hard disks are in the computer?
<Phrea> 2 in this one, why?
<aveilleux> Phrea: Actually, better yet. Open Terminal, type "cd /dev" without quotes and hit Enter
<Phrea> the extrenal device is called /dev/sdc
<aveilleux> Phrea: Ah, problem solved. What file system is it using?
<Phrea> I'm not sure, but it's either NTFS or FAT32
<Phrea> I did what you said
<Phrea> it said now: /devS
<Phrea> /dev$ even
<aveilleux> Phrea: Well then. Type "sudo mkdir /media/external" (without quotes) and hit Enter
<aveilleux> Phrea: You'll have to enter your password
<Phrea> it did not ask for a password
<aveilleux> Phrea: Oh really? Interesting. Anyway. Type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/external"
<Phrea> you know what, I'm disconnecting it, and I'll reconnect it to my moms laptop later tonight, I can NOT ef this disk up
<aveilleux> Phrea: You won't.
<aveilleux> Phrea: Just follow my directions. Nothing I'm saying can possibly damage the disk.
<Phrea> ok sir, I'll start with the mkdir then, gimme a sec
<aveilleux> Phrea: No need to mkdir again... the directory already exists :-P
<Phrea> no no, I did nothing yet
<Phrea> I'm sorry, I did something wrong, it sais [on the mount -t command] that it failed to access volume '/dev/sdc1' nu such file or directory
<aveilleux> Phrea: You're still in /dev, correct? If so, type "ls sd*" and paste the output here
<aveilleux> Phrea: Don't forget the asterisk ( * )
<Phrea> I started over... :|
<Phrea> sudo mkdir /media/external --> doing that now, starting over
<Phrea> it doesnt do anything
<Phrea> phrea@pb1:~$ sudo mkdir /media/external
<Phrea> phrea@pb1:~$
<aveilleux> Phrea: That means it worked
<Phrea> oh, ok
<Phrea> I'm sorry for being so stupid
<aveilleux> phrea: type "cd /dev && ls sd* "
<Phrea> what do I do now?
<Phrea> k
<aveilleux> Phrea: Paste the output
<Phrea> sda  sda1  sda2  sda5  sda6  sdb  sdb1  sdb2  sdb3  sdc
<Phrea> phrea@pb1:/dev$
<Phrea> that's the output
<aveilleux> Huh.... Just sdc? No sdc1?... Interesting. Try this: "sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdc /media/external"
<Phrea> I thought about doing that, since it has no 1 or so
<aveilleux> Phrea: It's very odd that there isn't an sdc1 listed
<Phrea> phrea@pb1:/dev$ sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdc /media/external
<Phrea> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<aveilleux> phrea: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc /media/external
<Phrea> I think it's FAT32
<aveilleux> phrea: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/external
<Phrea> phrea@pb1:/dev$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc /media/external
<Phrea> Failed to read bootsector (size=0)
<Phrea> Failed to mount '/dev/sdc': Invalid argument
<Phrea> The device '/dev/sdc' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Phrea> ok
<Phrea> sorry for spamming so much
<aveilleux> !pastebin |phrea
<ubot2> phrea: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Phrea> phrea@pb1:/dev$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/external
<Phrea> mount: /dev/sdc: can't read superblock
<Phrea> I know, bot, sorry
<Phrea> aveilleux: it doesnt work :(
<Phrea> I hope it's not dead...
<aveilleux> Phrea: Hmm... It seems like the drive isn't able to be read in Linux... In all probability it could have gone bad. Try it on the other machine then report back. I really hope it didn't die :-(
<Phrea> it worked fine in the laptop, and it's quite new
<Phrea> now I'm scared to try it again... :x
<aveilleux> Phrea: Try it on the laptop it works on. Back that up, then partition the drive with one big volume with the vfat file system
<aveilleux> !partition |Phrea
<ubot2> Phrea: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Phrea> well, at least it's not dead, it works fine on the laptop
<Phrea> aveilleux: it might actually be this pc that doesnt understand that drive :?
<Phrea> I'll work on it using that computer
<aveilleux> Phrea: I think that the drive has what's known as a "bad superblock"
<Phrea> man, that scared me for a bit
<Phrea> I know bad sectors, never heard of a bad superblock
<aveilleux> Phrea: Windows can ignore bad superblocks, but the way Linux handles filesystems, Ubuntu can't ignore superblock errors
<Phrea> well, it does on my mothers computer...
<Phrea> which runs Lucid, just like this one [cept this one is 64bit, hers runs 32bit]
<Phrea> first thing to do: forget about OE to Evolution for now, backup that drive ASAP !!
<robs1> Good afternoon all
<robs1> I have a question am hoping someone can help me with
<aveilleux> robs1: Shoot
<robs1> I can do a  "uname -a" and it returns
<robs1> headnode 2: uname -a
<robs1> Linux headnode 2.4.27 #1 SMP Mon Mar 21 15:15:05 CST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<robs1> headnode 3:
<Phrea> aveilleux: you might as well have saved me from a future crash of a backup disk
<aveilleux> !pastebin |robs1
<ubot2> robs1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robs1> What I'm actually trying to find out is what OS is actually installed
<robs1> like Ubuntu,  Red Hat
<robs1> etc
<robs1> I know its a debian distro
<aveilleux> robs1: cat /etc/*-release in Terminal
<robs1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480115/
<robs1> auveilleus....please see my paste above
<aveilleux> robs1: Try just cat /etc/release
<robs1> I did
<robs1> and unfortunately does not seem to work
<aveilleux> robs1: cat /etc/issue
<robs1> I did  cat /etc/issue and it returned:   Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 \n \l
<aveilleux> robs1: Let me get my Ubuntu laptop
<Phrea> what were you on now then?
<aveilleux> Phrea: Not Linux :-P
<Phrea> oh no !
<robs1> The reason I am asking to find out how to determine my OS type is because I am trying to google to find out which logs contain log information about recently installed software,  especially failed software attempts.  I suspect its somewhere in /var/logs but couldn't find anything
<robs1> I mean to say "failed software installation attempts"
<aveilleux> robs1: your system is Debian. cat /etc/issue is the right command
<aveilleux> robs1: If you want kernel logs, try dmesg |tail
<robs1> Will the kernel logs offer details about software installation attempts?
<aveilleux> robs1: Sometimes yes, sometimes no. What are you using for the installation?
<robs1> I am trying to install HP Dataprotector (DP) patches onto a DP client which is a debian client
<aveilleux> robs1: What software is doing the installation?
<robs1> HP Dataprotector is an enterprise level backup solution
<robs1> Also is there some way I can keep from getting booted out of channel from a timeout ping?
<aveilleux> robs1: If you pingout then it's a connection issue. Can't really help that
<aveilleux> robs1: If you pingout then it's a connection issue. Can't really help that
<robs1> HP Dataprotector is the software that is installing itself
<robs1> ok thanks aveilleux
<robs1> k
<OpalMoon> can't get 10.04LTS installed on my laptop using standard desktop install - components crash (tz and disk in particular) - any suggestions?
<aveilleux> robs1: So let me see if I understand... you downloaded a patch, and you ran the autoinstall script to try and apply it. The patch failed. Am I right?
<aveilleux> OpalMoon: Have you tried the alternate install?
<OpalMoon> was wondering of that would make a diff
<OpalMoon> is that on the standard CD image or do I need to download the other image
<aveilleux> OpalMoon: You need to download a different image
<robs1> Negative.  I am installing an HP application (HP Dataprotector) using an HP unix command known as swinstall
<OpalMoon> of course - why build it in? D'Oh!
<robs1> swinstall is the HP unix command that installs the Dataprotector client (DP) software onto the linux client
<aveilleux> robs1: I'm unfamiliar with that system, sorry
<harrison> hobgolin still there?
<isiah> Cannon to right of them,
<isiah> Cannon to left of them,
<isiah> Cannon in front of them
<isiah> Volley'd and thunder'd;
<isiah> Storm'd at with shot and shell,
<isiah> Boldly they rode and well,
<isiah> Into the jaws of Death,
<isiah> Into the mouth of Hell
<isiah> Rode the six hundred.
<aveilleux> !offtopic |isiah
<ubot2> isiah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<isiah> you will rue this day ubot2
<isiah> !!!
<aveilleux> I'm not sure ubot2 can rue
<isiah> he will!!!!!
<isiah> we shall all see some serious rueing action going on here
<isiah> oh shall he rue!
<aveilleux> !rue |unot2
<ubot2> Factoid 'rue' not found
<aveilleux> oops.
<aveilleux> !rue |ubot2
<aveilleux> Aw.
<aveilleux> Guess not.
<isiah> the greatest ruing of all time
<isiah> many will flock to this room to see the epic rueing going on
<isiah> as I get sweet revenge on ubot2
<isiah> none that see the rueing will ever be the same.....
<isiah> oh how he will rue!
<isiah> cant you see him trembling there?
<aveilleux> Robots don't tremble
<isiah> awaiting the rueing to begin
<isiah> they do if the revenge is sweet enough
<isiah> and this revenge is the sweetest of all
<cprofitt> hey isiah how is Buffalo?
<isiah> decent, I am an engineer now so everything is better
<isiah> the swat team closed a block down today
<cprofitt> Have you be made aware that this is the BT -- support channel
<nhandler> isiah: You might be interested in joining #ubuntu-beginners-team. This is a support channel
<cprofitt> and #ubuntu-beginners-team is the OT channel?
<isiah> so this is for asking for help?
<cprofitt> and it would be nice to have you in #ubuntu-us-ny now isiah
<isiah> i am there
<cprofitt> yes asking for help and/or getting help
<isiah> oh
<isiah> well what is #ubuntu for then?
<cprofitt> no problem isiah -- been a while since we have see you on so just wanted to make sure you knew the protocol;
<cprofitt> #ubutnu is for asking question of the entire community
<cprofitt> this is for asking for help from the Ubuntu Beginners Team
<cprofitt> and the BT hangs out in #ubuntu-beginners-team
<isiah> I am in a year-math only allowed to enter the irc once a year during aneathem
<sebsebseb> isiah: yeah or anyone else that hangs out in here and does support sometimes
<isiah> see now no one is talking
<aveilleux> That's because thsi channel is for support, not general conversation.
<isiah> i could use support
<aveilleux> Do you have a specific question?
<isiah> no just support in general
<isiah> my cane sucks
<aveilleux> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-19
<cprofitt> hey all -- anyone have a fix for the lack of being able to control flash videos when using Firefox in 64bit?
<cprofitt> here is the answer if anyone gets the question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508485&highlight=Firefox+Youtube+Controls
<mungo63> Hello?
<mungo63> Can someone answer a couple of basic questions for me?
<aveilleux> mungo63, What's up?
<isiah> 42
<mungo63> hey man!  I have a system76 laptop that I think the wireless card went out on.  I'm trying to figure out what to do.
<aveilleux> What wireless chipset is/was it, mungo63?
<isiah> there is a way of finding that
<mungo63> A couple of weeks ago it just stopped working.  I could not find the device anywhere on my system.  That is a question itself - should I be able to find this device somewhere?  How do you find out the wireless device?
<aveilleux> It was a system76 laptop? Which one was it?
<mungo63> i'm doing this chat on a windows machine because my linux machine can't get on the network.  I think the wired connection may also be bad
<mungo63> A pangolin - panp4 I believe?  Does that sound right?  I got it in Dec. 08 - home use laptop with Ubuntu
<aveilleux> mungo63, this one? http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=100
<mungo63> yes, similar to this, but mine has an Nvidia card
<aveilleux> mungo63, go to System > Administration > System76 Driver
<aveilleux> It should list the specifics in there
<aveilleux> I apologize, but I am being called away
<aveilleux> I will be back soon
<mungo63> Interesting.  WHen I do this, I get a pop up box saying this driver design for System76 machines running Ubuntu versions 6 thru 8.10.  I'm up to date on 10.04
<mungo63> It did not give me any driver info.
<mungo63> it looks like I have an Intel Wireless Wifi Link 5100.  Ethernet controller RealTek Semi.
<Gene_s> test
<seidos> hello Gene_s
<Gene_s> I need help over writing Ubuntu 9.04 with 10.04 but it stays on 9.04
<Gene_s> I have an eeePC HAG1005
<Gene_s> I am installing from a USB drive
<seidos> Gene_s, any errors when you try installing?
<Gene_s> no, the computer just comes up as 9.04
<Gene_s> I have set the boot priority for the USB drive firsat
<Gene_s> I am thinking the USB drive has not been properly load..I have done this twice or 3 times
<seidos> Gene_s, hmmm, I'm not sure how to check the usb drive's configuration.  I've never created a bootable usb drive.
<seidos> Gene_s, do you have another system to try the usb stick on?
<Gene_s> yes, my windows computer
<seidos> Gene_s, so check if it boots on their.  If it doesn't, then you know it's the usb stick, and that it needs to be set up differently.
<Gene_s> ok, thanks
<seidos> s/their/there
<nathan_> hey guys i need some help
<nathan_> im trying to use the abgx360gui and the cli window will not open
<nathan_> anyone
<seidos> nathan_, never heard of the abgx360gui
<nathan_> its for checking xbox360 games
<nathan_> well i guess im out of luck
<nathan_> i kinda need it though lol
<nathan_> oh well
<nathan_> back win 7
<mungo63> hello - Can someone help me with some questions about my wireless connection?
<zkriesse> !ask | mungo63
<mungo63> avielleux - I think you were trying to help me before
<ubot2> mungo63: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aveilleux> That I was
<mungo63> ok, understood.  My system76 machine has a problem with the wireless AND wired connection.  The wireless connection used to work until a couple of weeks ago
<zkriesse> aveilleux: Hey my VERY GOOD friend!
<mungo63> it looks like I have an Intel Wireless Wifi Link 5100.  Ethernet controller RealTek Semi.
<aveilleux> Oh, both your wireless *and* wired connections are failing?
<mungo63> Wen I do System-Administration-System76 drivers, I get a pop up box saying this driver design for System76 machines running Ubuntu versions 6 thru 8.10.  I'm up to date on 10.04
<mungo63> yes, I don't think either connection works now.  I plugged the hard-wire in to my machine but I still can not connect to the internet
<aveilleux> mungo63: This may be of use to you: http://knowledge76.com/index.php/Panp4/Panp5
<mungo63> Are you saying I need to follow these instructions to fix my machine, or just to be able to run the System-Administration-System76 driver check?
<mungo63> I was able to get some info from the System Testing option.  The report shows my Wireless to be intel and my ethernet controller to be Realtek.  Does this report mean the devices werre queried and responded, or does this system test just print out data from a stored file?
<aveilleux> mungo63: I honestly don't know. It sounds like the drivers need to be updated, but I don't know enough about the s76 laptops to know where to get that. Try:
<aveilleux> !networking |mungo63
<ubot2> Factoid 'networking' not found
<aveilleux> Durn.
<aveilleux> !wireless |mungo63
<ubot2> mungo63: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aveilleux> That's better,
<mungo63> actually, it looks like my ethernet connection is now working.  I'm going to sign in on my Linux machine now and try to diagnose the wireless problem.
<mungo631> How do I check the status of my wireless device on my System76 laptop?
<shiloh09> finally have my ubuntu box running!!!!  no more crap Jolicloud on my netbook!!!
<shiloh09> how do I execute a .sh file?
<shiloh09> I have a .sh uninstall file
<royprateek> hey is anybody here
<Silver_Fox_> Yes, why?
<paultag> heyya phillw
<phillw> hi paultag
<mhall119> good morning
<mhall119> I have a script that shreds certain files before my laptop goes into suspend
<mhall119> but that's only going to work if ext4 file data is written to disk before my laptop enters suspend
<mhall119> does anybody know if ext4 does that?
<paultag> mhall119: just call sync
<paultag> mhall119: I think it does, but set up the call to run sync
<mhall119> ah, that's what I've been looking for
<paultag> it flushes the metaphorical hell out of the buffers
<mhall119> thanks paultag
<paultag> sure mhall119
<mhall119> cool, doesn't even slow things down that much
<paultag> mhall119: nopers
<paultag> mhall119: Firefox does it pretty regularly ( which sucks for old drives _
<paultag> tr "_" ")"
<mhall119> yeah, I've seen FF causing my IO to spike
<mhall119> makes my HDD click, which I don't like
<mhall119> it's not FF so much as sqlite
<mhall119> it's a know performance problem with sqlite3 on ext4
<paultag> mhall119: it's not ext4
<paultag> mhall119: it's because it calls sync();
<paultag> mhall119: ibuclaw wrote up something one time with rewriting it's solib and using an LD_PRELOAD hack to noop the sync call
<paultag> mhall119: and it fixes it
<Krayons> Hey guys, If any of you have any experience in FTPd and a multi-user setup please could you check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1556395
<geirha> Mount-binding should work
<geirha> mount-binding is «mount a directory on another directory»
<geirha> mkdir -p /home/users/<user>/shares && sudo mount -o bind /home/shares /home/users/<user>/shares
<geirha> I have little to know experience with ftp-servers, so I don't know how to get those to handle symlinks properly.
<geirha> gah. *little to no experience
<geirha> ftp is an ancient protocol that should have died out years ago.
<Krayons> Thank geirha
<Krayons> Will try that
<harrison_> anyone here?
<smeag0l> yes
<harrison_> anything happening?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-20
<aveilleux> harridon_: No
<aveilleux> harrison_*
<harrison_> what is up with #ubuntu?
<smeag0l> yes just maniged to get a system malfunction device shutdown in 10 secs on my nokia n900 :-(
<harrison_> did you do that or did it do it itself?
<smeag0l> i did it
<harrison_> did you want that to happen?
<smeag0l> no an error ocured i reset to system default rebooted fine and wan't recover my safety backup
<smeag0l> so now i'm googleing like a mad man
<smeag0l> *wanted to restore my backup
<Cl1FF> I am currently running Ubuntu Lucid 64bit, can I install ArchLinux desktop environment and choose between them at startup without damaging my Ubuntu? If yes, How?
<zkriesse> You should be able to do a dual boot with arch and Ubuntu
<seidos> yeah, and I've never done it, so I couldn't say.  You could try searching the web to see if anyone out there has done it successfully, Cl1FF
<seidos> Cl1FF, would running archlinux in a virtual desktop work for you?
<Cl1FF> zkriesse, not installing it in separate partition, im talkin about having them both in the same partition and choosing them at the login screen
<Cl1FF> seidos, does virtual desktop work well? How is it?
<seidos> Cl1FF, I liked it when I used to be able to use it, heh.  But when it was working on my system, I thought it was awesome.
<dan9818> I bought a western digital hard drive, 1 TB, and there is some nonsense WD Smartware software on it as a CD some how, and i just want to erase the drive entirely, including the "CD" (i think it is a virtual cd?) and format it as one big partition to FAT32, i tried using disk utility, but it said the virtual CD was "read-only" and i was wondering if there was any software i could download, or anything i could do to just over-ride
<harrison> Can you use gparted
<aveilleux> dan9818: Judging that you used "Disk Utility" I assume you're on a Mac..?
<dan9818> um, I have Ubuntu on an IBM
<dan9818> but I do own Macs
<harrison> cool
<aveilleux> dan9818: Ubuntu comes with a Disk Utility? I've never seen it
<harrison> dan9818 have you ever used gparted?
<dan9818> no
<dan9818> but I can if you need me to
<dan9818> but yes, mine does have disk utility
<harrison> Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<aveilleux> dan9818: The easiest way to edit partition information would be GParted
<dan9818> ok
<phillw> !gparted
<ubot2> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<aveilleux> Out of curiosity, what program does Ubuntu use and call "Disk Utility"?
<phillw> aveilleux: it is psypalmset from memory, let me go look it up
<phillw> aveilleux: palimpsest
<aveilleux> Interesting. I've never seen it before.
<harrison> dan9818: do you have it installed?
<phillw> I've used that to 'nuke' a hard drive :p
<harrison> phillw: ever heard of DBAN?
<dan9818> yes, it just finished
<harrison> dan9818: good
<harrison> From the terminal type sudo gparted
<aveilleux> harrison, dan9818: No, use gksudo gparted
<phillw> harrison I try to stick with what we have, life is hard enough for my brain cells. I have a gparted CD, but a standard ubuntu LiveCD has always worked for me, I only use the disk utilities for usb mounted hard drives.
<aveilleux> harrison, dan9818: gksudo is a different version of sudo that's designed for graphical applications
<harrison> phillw please repeat please.
<harrison> dan9818: is gparted open?
<dan9818> how do i use gksudo gparted?
<harrison> type it in the terminal
<phillw> harrison disk utilities will format / partition a drive that is not in use. If you wish to make alterations to your 'live running' Hard Dive, you need to use gparted from either a ubuntu CD or the gparted one.
<harrison> pillw: I think dan9818 has an external hard drive not an internal one.
<phillw> harrison for the difference between sudo and gksudo, please have a quick read of http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo getting it wrong "can" mess things up.
<harrison> oh, I didn't know that I always thought they were the same.
<dan9818> gparted is open
<JoeMaverickSett> why does one 'nuke' a hard drive?how?
<phillw> the disk utilities under administration menu, will be able to take of an external hard drive. although if you are at all unsure, I'd really suggest reading up on it. formatted hard drives are nearly impossible to recover.
<harrison> in the uper right corner there is a dropdown list, click it and select your hard drive
<harrison> phillw I now understand Thanks
<phillw> JoeMaverickSett: it resets the disk, similar to "fresh out of the factory"; there are varying degrees to do that depending if you wish all data to removed and scambled, or just wish to start from scratch.
<harrison> dan9818 did you get it?
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: if i wanted my disk to be "fresh out of the factory" or start from scratch, how do i do that? any wiki/guides would you recommend me to read?
<harrison> JoeMaverickSett: sorry if you asked phillw and got me but try DBAN (I will find the link in a moment)
<harrison> JoeMaverickSett: here it is http://www.dban.org/
<harrison> It wippes the hard drive with the DoD algorithyms.
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, what I can say is, Work on it, Learn the basics and when you have doubt, ping us and when you are ready to blow, start with bash scripts if you are interested in working out with kernels. If you wanna have knowledge practically, remain here and try helping people at your best. You will get a great exposure :)
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: alrighty, dude. i'll surely do that. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> harrison: thanks for the help. appreciate it. :D
<Mohan_chml> wb paultag
<paultag> ty, second
<harrison> dan9818 still there?
<dan2038> hey, this is the person who was previously dan9818, sorry, my computer froze
<Mohan_chml> harrison, I thin you got the answer :)
<harrison> understandable
<Mohan_chml> think*
<Mohan_chml> hey dan2038
<harrison> dan2038 is gparted going?
<dan2038> it is
<harrison> in the uper right corner there is a dropdown list, click it and select your hard drive
<Mohan_chml> harrison, are you working in GNOME environment?
<harrison> yes
<Mohan_chml> cool
<harrison> I am actualy doing this on memory
<dan2038> it is searching /dev/sdb partitions
<harrison> did you say it was 2 TB?
<dan2038> 1TB
 * Mohan_chml scrolls up to see the issue type
<harrison> if it is it will be a while
<harrison> even 1 TB drives
<dan2038> ok, and I have a fairly slow computer, or the one I have on Ubuntu is
<dan2038> ok
<dan2038> its is done searching
<harrison> Mohan_chml how do you make those comments?
<Mohan_chml> harrison, /me scrolls up to see the issue type
<Mohan_chml> thats it :)
<harrison> Dan2038: look in the top right corner
<harrison> Thanks
<dan2038> ok
<harrison> there should be a dropdown menu
<dan2038> yes
<harrison> select your 1 TB drive
<dan2038> ok
<harrison> Most likely /dev/sdb
<dan2038> it is, and it only shows one partition
<harrison> what does the bar in the top look like?
<harrison> Sorry didn't look up
<Mohan_chml> harrison, gimme a sec
<harrison> you doing this as well?
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, open up terminal, type sudo fdis -l and copy paste the response to paste.ubuntu.com
<Mohan_chml> harrison, LOL no :P
<Mohan_chml> err sudo fdisk -l
<Mohan_chml> hey dan2038 ^
<Mohan_chml> I made a typo
<dan2038> ok
<dan2038> is that a - and the letter I?
<Mohan_chml> harrison, that makes work simple :D
<Mohan_chml> L
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, "L"
<harrison> what work?
<harrison> this is fun not work
<harrison> most of the time
<Mohan_chml> harrison, :o but for him its not fun :P
<harrison> I see now
<dan2038> ok, just a second
<JoeMaverickSett> i got i/o errors when i installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and one guy suggested that i might try 'nuking' my disk, should i do that or not? photo is here: http://twitpic.com/2c2rba
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, save it in paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link here. You cant copy by pressing ctrl+c, use your mouse to select and right click
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, It is not booting up even you restart?
<dan2038> Disk /dev/sda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylindersUnits = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytesDisk identifier: 0x2990bc44
<dan2038>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System/dev/sda1   *           1        7109    57103011   83  Linux /dev/sda2            7110        7296     1502077+   5  Extended/dev/sda5            7110        7296     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<dan2038> Disk /dev/sdb: 999.5 GB, 999501594624 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121515 cylindersUnits = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x0001c8b0
<dan2038>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System/dev/sdb1   *           1      121515   976069206    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<pedro3005> !paste | dan2038
<ubot2> dan2038: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mohan_chml> ty pedro3005 :)
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, don't use the channel to paste. Use paste.ubuntu.com
<JoeMaverickSett> after it shows the I/O erros and reboots, nothing seems to be wrong. the whole OS works....
<dan2038> what do i put where it says poster?
<dan2038> nevermind
<Mohan_chml> you have to copy paste there and click save
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, well you set it to lba??
<Mohan_chml> FAT32 (LBA)
<dan2038> where is save?  download as text?
<Mohan_chml> sorry you pasted it
<dan2038> ok
<Mohan_chml> now copy the url and paste it here
<Mohan_chml> thats the procedure to show to people
<dan2038> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480729/
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, good
<dan2038> ok, i got it
<Mohan_chml> and you set it as lba???
<Jabadehut> gotta love pastebin
<dan2038> um, not intentionally, i don't know what that means
<Mohan_chml> harrison, you still there?
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, just goto gparted and look at the last tab, right click on lba and deselect it
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: after it shows the I/O erros and reboots, nothing seems to be wrong. the whole OS works....it's weird though.
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, it may be soem particular process that died
<Mohan_chml> I fourgot the command of process status
<dan2038> ok
<Mohan_chml> lemme look I think its "ps"
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, any idea of making the boot logs displayed??
 * Mohan_chml is tired of googling
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: eh, nvm. that laptop is the one i'm using now! =D just wanted to know.
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, but its good to know why :)
<harrison> Mohan_chml yes I am back
<Mohan_chml> harrison, (:
<harrison> yes.
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, your nick is BIG 0_0
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, you did that?
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: hehe! yeah! :D
<dan2038> i did
<temposs> Mohan_chml: you need an app that will google for you
<temposs> :-)
<Mohan_chml> temposs, my bot has that. But I need pedro3005 here :D
<pedro3005> what?
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, now you want to format it to FAT32 right!!!
<dan2038> yes
<dan2038> did we take away that virtual CD thing that was on there?
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, now, right click on /dev/sdb1 and i think there will be an option called "format to" i think
<dan2038> ok
<Mohan_chml> argh! virtual CD.!
<Mohan_chml> dan2038, In that you can see FAT33 and all other formats. You can use any. Even NTFS
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, I told you to find a way to save and display the logs of boot process
<dan2038> alright
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, JoeMaverickSett is having an Issue. Please do that =]
<Mohan_chml> temposs, Your name is andrew!!!
<temposs> Mohan_chml: that's true!
 * Mohan_chml thinks about our old friend andrew46 :'( We really miss him :'(
<temposs> :o
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, /var/logs ?
<harrison> Mohan_chml DO you need my help?
<harrison> *do
<temposs> Mohan_chml: did he just stop coming?
<Mohan_chml> harrison, if you can, I ll be happy. Coz you are following him from the head to tail :)
<Mohan_chml> temposs, he got some personal issues and he left the team :(
<harrison> dan2038 were are you?
<dan2038> it is formatting the drive
<harrison> what do you need help with?
<dan2038> i don't think i need help with anything any more, i think this should work
<dan2038> thank you guys
<harrison> your welcome
<harrison> Next
<Mohan_chml> rest
<Mohan_chml> :D
<temposs> Mohan_chml: herbal tea helps
<Mohan_chml> temposs, that will :)
<harrison> yea I guess I should its 10:34 in eastren Canada, I like orange peco better.
<Mohan_chml> its 8 AM here (:
<harrison> Where is here?
<Mohan_chml> harrison, India
<harrison> I was talking to a guy from sudi arabia yesterday.
<temposs> Mohan_chml: which province?
<harrison> Quebec
<temposs> >_>
<harrison> Right on the border with the US
<Mohan_chml> temposs, Tamil Nadu. You can see https://launchpad.net/~mohanchml
<Mohan_chml> temposs, it has the map :)
<Mohan_chml> harrison, nice
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, I need a terminal code to display the boot logs
<harrison> Mohan_chml have you ever setup a server?
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, cat /var/log/boot ?
<Mohan_chml> No. I am going to do it in about a week
<temposs> Mohan_chml: doesn't have map :-(
<temposs> Mohan_chml: but it's in the east, right?
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, we have to enable logging first. So explain me from the scratch
<Mohan_chml> south tip
<Mohan_chml> temposs, ^
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, I don't know :x
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, thats why I said GOOGLE
<seidos> you don't have to enable logging
<seidos> logging is just enabled
<seidos> well, what kind of logging are you talking about?
<Mohan_chml> seidos, no its not displaying for me
<Mohan_chml> seidos, good question
<seidos> Mohan_chml, well, I have no idea what logs you are trying to look at
<Mohan_chml> devil@devil-laptop:~$ cat /var/log/boot
<Mohan_chml> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<JoeMaverickSett> same here.
<Mohan_chml> seidos, boot logging up all the process
<seidos> Mohan_chml, I see your problem.  You don't need technical advice...you need an exorcism on your computer
<seidos> har har
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8525746&postcount=9
<Mohan_chml> lol
<seidos> Mohan_chml, syslog?
<JoeMaverickSett> guess i need exorcism also. =P
<seidos> I *think* boot events are recorded in syslog
<Mohan_chml> seidos, :o
<seidos> my brain and heart need an exorcism.  I'm possessed!  \o/.  I mean O_o
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, I know all the stuff that we have to enable and have to look. But idk where to enable and I AM TIRED OF GOOGLING:d
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, it's explained in there
 * Mohan_chml smacks seidos 
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, I saw that and thank you (:
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, you saw that?
<Mohan_chml> JonathanD, hello
<seidos> man, I'm tired of googling too.  someone google for me
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: yup. thanks.
 * Mohan_chml giggles at seidos 
<seidos> boot logging isn't enabled...hmmm.  so what the heck is in syslog?
<temposs> I think there could be some good money in auto-googling
<Mohan_chml> seidos, its syslog
<seidos> Mohan_chml, tautology?
<Mohan_chml> seidos, may be 0_o
<seidos> temposs, yeah, didn't some companies try that?
<JoeMaverickSett> so will that show why i got I/O errors, the first time i install Ubuntu?
<temposs> seldos, need some neural interface, though
<seidos> Mohan_chml, semantic tautology is like when you say the same thing more than once.
<seidos> !tab | temposs
<ubot2> temposs: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Mohan_chml> seidos, x_0
<seidos> \o/ for the bot
<seidos> Mohan_chml, me someday -> x_x
<Mohan_chml> lol seidos
 * Mohan_chml stares at seidos 
<temposs> seidos, thx
<seidos> temposs, don't thank me, thank the person who programmed ubot2
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, is that at the first time you logged in??
<seidos> temposs, actually, just thank me, I have no idea who programmed ubot2
<Mohan_chml> PabloRubianes_, you are multiplying??
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: nope. that happened when i install Ubuntu. but the OS came back ok after the reboot.
<temposs> seidos, semantic tautology is when you say that one proposition is equivalent to another logically equivalent proposition
<Mohan_chml> temposs, okay. offtopic to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<seidos> temposs, link?
<seidos> Mohan_chml is right.
<dan2038> i did all that, and i reformatted it, but the virtual CD is still on the drive, is there any way to take it off?
<jim2022> i recently bought a 1 TB external hard drive, and it has some "virtual cd" on it, with western digital software, and i can't figure out how to remove it, because it is interfering with my using it, and will only let it be set up on a mac or a pc, and not both, so I wanted to wipe the drive clean and somehow take off the virtual cd, can i do that?
<jim2022> am i in the wrong place?
<dan2038> i recently bought a 1 TB external hard drive, and it has some "virtual cd" on it, with western digital software, and i can't figure out how to remove it, because it is interfering with my using it, and will only let it be set up on a mac or a pc, and not both, so I wanted to wipe the drive clean and somehow take off the virtual cd, can i do that?
<temposs> dan2038, There is often a piece of software that the maker of the device will have on their website
<temposs> dan2038, what you should do is look for such a piece of software to remove the virtualpc
<temposs> dan2038, "virtual cd"
<dan2038> ok
<temposs> dan2038, I have encountered something similar in SanDisk Cruzer Titanium flash drives
<temposs> dan2038, whatever you try, you can't get rid of it, because it's actually buried in the firmware of the device, not the general storage
<dan2038> ok
<dan2038> so i'm sort of stuck with it?
<temposs> dan2038, well, like with sandisk, they had an app that you could run to remove the firmware bit and turn it into a plain storage device
<temposs> dan2038, so I found that on their site
<temposs> dan2038, so, try and see if Western Digital has something like that for your device
<dan2038> ok, they don't have anything like that on their website
<temposs> I guess you're stuck with it
<temposs> but, I think this is what the problem is
<temposs> you might google around and see if anyone's hacked it or see if there's a third party app that will remove it
<seidos> dan2038, maybe you can return it?
<dan2038> alright, thank you very much, like a third party app from the ubuntu software place?
<dan2038> I may try that, but i threw away the box already...
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i need some help on C++ anyone ?
<temposs> kosaidpo, go ahead
<pedro3005> kosaidpo, if it's simple, sure
<kosaidpo> ok well i have CGG installed i have 3 files person.cpp and person.h and main.cpp
<kosaidpo> i try to compile like this
<kosaidpo> g++ -c person.cpp -o person but it doesnt work i get nly a file
<kosaidpo> idk how to execute it
<pedro3005> ./file
<kosaidpo> yeh it says not found
<kosaidpo> let me test it again to tel you the right output
<temposs> kosaidpo, he means ./person
<pedro3005> I'm not sure how you compile several files like that. So far, all my programs are one huge file :P
<kosaidpo> yeh well i found that -c option it means combine but doesnt link i guess that the issue
<seidos> kosaidpo, you are trying to compile multiple files?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<kosaidpo> well its jst one but seperated tho
<kosaidpo> i have file.cpp and file.h and main.cpp
<seidos> kosaidpo, I would ask in #c++
<seidos> the only way I know how to compile multiple files is ./configure make make install
<seidos> heh
<kosaidpo> seidos: how im new i jst started today : )
<kosaidpo> i barely kno few option of CGG
<seidos> kosaidpo, well, why are you trying to compile multiple files?
<seidos> kosaidpo, why not use one file?
<pedro3005> seidos, well, imagine if the entire OS was one file
<pedro3005> heh
<pedro3005> linux.c
<seidos> pedro3005, he said he was just starting.  Just starting and splitting up the program in multiple files?
<pedro3005> kosaidpo, you just started C++ today?
<seidos> pedro3005, but that is an interesting idea.  why not? we have search capabilities in text editors :P
<kosaidpo> you kno i guess havin em seperated it help n i wont get lost easily
<pedro3005> you should worry about that stuff later on
<kosaidpo1> hello im bk i got disconnected
<pedro3005> seidos, it'd take an ungodly amount of scrolling :p
<pedro3005> Separating things makes it nice and neat
<seidos> pedro3005, not if you used goto line commands in your editor
<pedro3005> but then you'd need to keep track of lines and such
<kosaidpo1> yeh but get stucked on how to cimpile its pretty funny and frustrating too
<seidos> pedro3005, not necessarily, you could estimate, and you could put comment flags in the code
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo, you can ghost your older nick if you get joined with another nick like kosaidpo1 and you canchange the nick
<kosaidpo> im using pidigin so idk how to do it on it
<pedro3005> seidos, and sometimes you need to be able to analyze the whole code. if you constantly need to move thousands of lines, it gets annoying
<kosaidpo> can u help me
<seidos> pedro3005, that's a good point
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo, when you logged in as kosaidpo1, check whether the nick kosaidpo still remains. If so, type /msg nickserv ghost kosaidpo "your password"
<pedro3005> Mohan_chml, or simply /ghost
<Mohan_chml> that will disconnect your old nick and now type /nick kosaidpo
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005, oh!!
<kosaidpo> uhm
<kosaidpo> who changed it for me you ?
<kosaidpo> well tnx tho
<Mohan_chml> no Its done automatically
<kosaidpo> oh how so ?
<seidos> is there a place to type irc commands in pidgin?
<seidos> I never used pidgin for irc
<kosaidpo> seidos: yes
<kosaidpo> thats how i join to rooms tho
<kosaidpo> but i kno only that cmmd  : D
<seidos> kosaidpo, oh
<kosaidpo> yeh well pidgin its all in one software tho
<kosaidpo> all protocals in one small prog
<seidos> I don't really know anybody on any other protocols
<seidos> and pidgin felt claustrophobic for irc
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo, freenode always checks whether your connection is available or not by pinging you. kosaidpo1 has quit (Ping timeout: 272 seconds) means that your nick does not respond for 272 seconds and they disconnected your nick name
<Mohan_chml> when you do /ghost, it will show as "disconnected by services"
<kosaidpo> Mohan_chml: but me i didnt did it
<Mohan_chml> its freenode who did disconnected your nick
<kosaidpo> ah okies tnx
<Mohan_chml> (:
<kosaidpo> uhm can you help me with some C++ noobie problem ?
<Mohan_chml> I am not that much good with C++. sorry
<kosaidpo> uhm and do you kno how to compile a programe that has files seperated ?
<kosaidpo> cus thats my problem
<Mohan_chml> I will try googling it
<kosaidpo> Mohan_chml: okiestnx cus ive googlin lbut no luck
<pedro3005> kosaidpo, ask in #c++
<kosaidpo> i've already tried
<kosaidpo> it tells me i need an invite to post on the room
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo, http://www.haverford.edu/cmsc/course-pages/usingMake.html
<kosaidpo> but i do see people tlk tho
<Mohan_chml> kosaidpo, is there any sense in what I gave??
<kosaidpo> i have to read first
<kosaidpo> but i assume its another compiler
<kosaidpo> i have CGG
<kosaidpo> im not sure
<kosaidpo> if its the same or not
<kosaidpo> it is
<kosaidpo> tnx : )
<fayez> helo all
<fayez> I am a linux newbe with a laptop problem
<fayez> any one available to help me
<paultag> fayez: at work :( -- hang around
<paultag> fayez: someone'll be here
<Mohan_chml> fayez, yes c'mon
<fayez> helo there mohan
<fayez> here goes my problem
<Mohan_chml> hey fayez, what is the issue?
<fayez> I have a hp laptop elitebook 2530 running ubuntu 10.4 LTS\
<Mohan_chml> okay
<fayez> after the last update
<fayez> wireless is not working
<Mohan_chml> ahha!!
<fayez> also the whole hardware controll pannel on the laptop is not working
<Mohan_chml> hardware control panel?
<fayez> ya
<fayez> its like the function keys, volume keys
<fayez> you know hardware buttons to control wireless enable/disable
<Mohan_chml> is yes
<fayez> volume enable/disable
<fayez> it is just dead
<fayez> it used to work before
<Mohan_chml> okay goto system-> administration-> hardware drivers
<Mohan_chml> check whether its working!!
<fayez> ya I went there and there is no proprietory driver
<Mohan_chml> I ll search some more information
<fayez> not just now
<fayez> but from the clean installation
<Mohan_chml> fayez, can you do one thing??
<fayez> sue
<fayez> sure
<Mohan_chml> get back to the previous version while logging in. you understand what I mean?
<fayez> pls explain
<philinux> fayez: At the grub prompt try the previous kernel
<fayez> cool
<fayez> how do I do that
<Mohan_chml> fayez, you understand?? the boot screen will have "ubuntu generic *.21" and  and others
<fayez> where do I change that
<fayez> is it at the log in screen
<fayez> or I interrupt the boot process with some function key
<Mohan_chml> when you start your machine, you will have some options displayed right!
<fayez> and choose a different kernal
<fayez> right
<Mohan_chml> in that you will see some ubuntu and memtest and other text before getting into ubuntu right!!
<fayez> right
<Mohan_chml> this is the first time you updated??
<fayez> no
<Mohan_chml> okay
<fayez> lots of updates every 2 to 3 days
<fayez> some times a week
<Mohan_chml> hmm you will see a line at the first as "ubuntu generic 23.0.1.24" or some similar numbers right!
<fayez> right
<fayez> aha
<fayez> okay
<fayez> I remember that
<fayez> I selected a previous version of the kernal
<Mohan_chml> hmmm thats cool
<Mohan_chml> you understood right!
<fayez> right
<fayez> :)
<fayez> okay so if every thing works right
<fayez> let me try that
<Mohan_chml> then you have to report a bug. If the hardware is still not working, Then report back here
<fayez> I will log in from a different machine
<fayez> I can do that
<Mohan_chml> okay
<fayez> thanks for your help,
<Mohan_chml> heya philinux :)
<fayez> really appreciate it
<philinux> o/
<Mohan_chml> sup philinux ?
<philinux> Sound is bugging me. I can get mic to record using sound recorder but not otherwise
<philinux> ubuntustudio channle got no response all mia
<Mohan_chml> aww. Thats evil!
<philinux> Ah someone got me brb
<Mohan_chml> okies
<fayez_> mohan
<Mohan_chml> hey fayez_
<fayez_> I didn't see the page you were talking about
<fayez_> I saw it before on different versions
<Mohan_chml> no boot screen?
<fayez_> but now I don't
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<fayez_> strange ha
<Mohan_chml> yeah!
<Mohan_chml> okay do one thing. goto terminal and type sudo update-grub
<fayez_> I dont see any grub messages
<Mohan_chml> !grub2 | fayez_
<ubot2> fayez_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mohan_chml> fayez_, open up terminal now
<Mohan_chml> and you did sudo update-grub?
<fayez_> yes
<fayez_> it is updating
<Mohan_chml> okay
<Mohan_chml> now try restarting
<fayez_> okay
<fayez_> first let me join in from a different machine.
<Mohan_chml> okay
<harrison> Mohan_chml still there?
<Mohan_chml> harrison, no :P
<harrison> what time it it in india?
<Mohan_chml> 17:45
<harrison> Whats up for discution?
<fayez> iam restarting
<fayez> no I don't see that page
<fayez> again
<Mohan_chml> awww
<harrison> Grub2?
<Mohan_chml> harrison, yep
<fayez> it boot into "press esc of a list of menu"
<fayez> and then to ubuntu
<Mohan_chml> before getting into first ubuntu, get to the third one
<fayez> helo
<philinux> With grub2 you need to press shift qickly after post to get the menu
<fayez> okay
<philinux> Then down arrow key to get to previous kernel
<fayez> its is working
<fayez> but the problem presists
<Mohan_chml> in the older version too?
<fayez> yes with the previous release too
<fayez> while booting a screen comes for 2 sec
<fayez> the says fsck linux .......
<Mohan_chml> then I dont its linuxs' issue
<fayez> some thing like file check or something
<fayez> any ideas
<Mohan_chml> fayez, last try. you have a Lice CD or USB?
<Mohan_chml> live*
<fayez> i ilive
<fayez> live
<Mohan_chml> okay boot from that and check whether the hardware is working
<fayez> okay
<fayez> helo
<fayez> not working too
<Mohan_chml> hmmm then I am sure its not the Operating system Issue
<fayez> you're right
<fayez> but volume works fine
<Mohan_chml> hmmm...!
<fayez> although the hardware control buttons are not functional
<fayez> lan works too
<fayez> on both os
<fayez> the live cd and the normal os
<Mohan_chml> check your laptop then
<fayez> it is just wireless
<fayez> when I do ifconfig wlan0 up
<fayez> it gives this error
<fayez> unkown error 132
<Mohan_chml> idk abou that error
<fayez> idk?
<zeroseven0183> Hi fayez, is the wireless of your machine not working?
<fayez> yes
<zeroseven0183> Have you tried checking if there is any drivers needed to download in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Mohan_chml> hey zeroseven0183 (:
<zeroseven0183> Sorry, I wasn't able to get the previous messages since I just logged in
<zeroseven0183> What's up @Mohan_chml
<fayez> there is no propreitory drivers
<fayez> not now and not before. any ideas :(
<zeroseven0183> What is your laptop's brand?
<Mohan_chml> zeroseven0183, nothing much!! you?
<fayez> hp elitebook 2530p
<fayez> the main problem in my openion is :
<zeroseven0183> So I'm guessing, you're dual booting? Right? Two operating systems?
<fayez> no only ubuntu
<zeroseven0183> I see
<zeroseven0183> So while testing the LiveCD, did you encounter the same I error?
<fayez> I cannot enable wireless because the wireless hardware control button is not working and it is disabled
<fayez> it is over ridding the software command to enable wireless
<fayez> hence LAN works and wireless not
<zeroseven0183> Does it have any settings in the BIOS?
<fayez> and voice works but i cant control it
<zeroseven0183> Hmmmm... I do had some problems too with the controls on my HP Pavilion dv3 laptop
<fayez> zero what do you think of what i said could that be the problem
<zeroseven0183> Did you do an upgrade?
<fayez> upgrade of?
<zeroseven0183> Or was it a fresh install?
<fayez> aha
<zeroseven0183> Upgrade from old version to 10.04?
<fayez> fresh install
<zeroseven0183> I see. So it does not have an OS when you bought it?
<zeroseven0183> I wonder
<fayez> no it had xp
<fayez> or vista
<fayez> i don't know
<fayez> but windows for sure
<fayez> every thign used to work fine until recently
<zeroseven0183> I see. So it used to work when it had XP
<zeroseven0183> ?
<fayez> no it used to work when i installed 10.4 LTS
<fayez> i didn't use the windows
<fayez> i directly installed linuc
<zeroseven0183> Ahhh
<fayez> check this out
<fayez> when i do ifconfig wlan0 up
<fayez> result is: SIOCSIFFLAGS: unkown error 132
<fayez> i am guessing SIOCSIF - FLAG is the wireless hardware flag that is overridding the command to bring up the wireless
<zeroseven0183> I see. Have you tried resetting to default your BIOS
<zeroseven0183> ?
<fayez> do you know how to do it
<zeroseven0183> I'm looking at a similar problem in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011790. Although, the poster has a different model, resetting the BIOs to its default worked for him.. and another user
<fayez> okay let me try
<zeroseven0183> When you start your laptop, press F10
<zeroseven0183> Then you should see at least a screen (blue in color)
<zeroseven0183> with white bar on the top menu
<fayez> okay done
<zeroseven0183> the option to reset to default is usually on the first menu
<fayez> i think it works
<philinux> Mohan_chml: got my mic and guitar playing now
<zeroseven0183> Alright, let's see once your Ubuntu boots
<fayez> the wireless hardware button is blue "functional "
<zeroseven0183> good
<fayez> yes
<Mohan_chml> Wow philinux. Awesome
<fayez> i can scan for wireless
<philinux> Mohan_chml: Jack sound server
<fayez> :)
<zeroseven0183> I see
<fayez> thx guys,
<zeroseven0183> So that made it work?
<fayez> yes
<zeroseven0183> Alright. Good to know
<zeroseven0183> Now, it's time for you to enjoy your laptop :-)
<fayez> wireless button are working along with wireless connection
<Mohan_chml> zeroseven0183, I was not thinking about that O_O
<Mohan_chml> philinux, oh thats the problem?
<fayez> but the volume control buttons are still dimmed
<Mohan_chml> :(
<zeroseven0183> @Mohan_chml I used to work as HP tech support
<fayez> good news
<zeroseven0183> That was the first thing I thought when fayez told about the controls
<Mohan_chml> zeroseven0183, that cool
<philinux> Mohan_chml: on a default install mic and linein inputs are not connected to any outputs. You can record albeit silently and playback. Jack is needed to connect the input to output.
<zeroseven0183> Good to know I was able to help :-)
<zeroseven0183> Makes me happy :-)
<Mohan_chml> philinux, okay tell me how to enable it
<Mohan_chml> zeroseven0183, :)
<fayez> thanks alot
<philinux> Mohan_chml: install jack, also get qjackctl and optional patchage
<Mohan_chml> philinux, apt-get -I jack?
<philinux> Mohan_chml: I used synaptic, but I cant run jack unless I use gksu so I need to sort permissions. I've added an audio group but it still fials
<Mohan_chml> hmmm k
<serfus> hey mt-lith , do you need some help?
<mt-lith> serfus: no, but thanks
<serfus> okay :)
<philinux> Mohan_chml: sorted now. Sys>Admin >users and groups added myself to audio now works fine
<Mohan_chml> philinux, good to hear :)
<philinux> Mohan_chml: this jack server settings are manic. Wow what a learning curve here.
<Mohan_chml> abhi, abhinav right!
<abhi> i have installed ubuntu 10.04 on my acer 5740 laptop but it is not showing the drivers list of the hardware
<abhi> please give answer
<Mohan_chml> abhi, you updated it/
<Mohan_chml> ?
<Mohan_chml> abhi, please you are still hanging out there?
<abhi> yes i have updated it on 17/08/2010
<Mohan_chml> then it will automatically detect your hardware. If you want to list your hardware, goto terminal and type lspci
<Mohan_chml> thet will show the drivers installed for the software. If you have a particular issue, please point that abhi
<abhi> thank u for the help i
<Mohan_chml> have a nice day abhi (:
<abhi> i want to ask some more question tomorrow , will u be online tomorrow? if yes  then at what time  you will enter the chat
<Mohan_chml> abhi, tomorrow means?
<Mohan_chml> abhi, where are you from??
<abhi> plese reply mohan!!!!!!!!
<abhi> im from mumbai
<Mohan_chml> abhi, I asked you some question and our team will always help you whenever you come, even in my absence
<Mohan_chml> abhi, tell you are from India (:
<Mohan_chml> I will be here till by tomorrow morning 10 AM IST
<Mohan_chml> abhi, got the answer?
<abhi> sorry !!!!!!!!  are u in india or abroad ?
<Mohan_chml> I am from India. No worries and why dont you ask the question by today??
<Mohan_chml> lukjad, poke
 * Mohan_chml needs some cookies. Starving
<Mohan_chml> starcraft, how is ya?
<starcraft> hi Mohan_chml, goes well, playing sc2. Man this game rocks :)
<Mohan_chml> sc?
<malev> hi guys! how is everything?
<Mohan_chml> starcraft, sc?
<Mohan_chml> soccer?
<Mohan_chml> heya malev. It goes fine :)
<starcraft> Mohan_chml: starcraft 2 of course :)
<Mohan_chml> :o lol forgot that
<Puck`> hey guys
<Mohan_chml> OMG Puck`
<starcraft> lo puck and malev
 * Mohan_chml runs and hides
<Puck`> how do i know from an Ubuntu CD which version it is?
<Puck`> without booting it of course
<Mohan_chml> Puck`, without even inserting it?
<Puck`> Mohan_chml: it is inserted
<Puck`> vbox doesn't boot it because it's an AMD64 version
<Mohan_chml> okay it will show try or instal ubuntu 10.04 or something right!
<Mohan_chml> oh you are asking in that way..!
<Puck`> okay, i got it
<Mohan_chml> okies
<Puck`> thx (:
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Mordred> Hello. Looking for help.
<Mohan_chml> heya Mordred
<Mordred> Hello. Thanks. I am currently doing an install on an MSI CR700 notebook using Ubuntu 10.04 32bit. On install, I selected "nomodeset" so that it could be installed. Otherwise, installation would hang. The laptop has an nVidia chipset and video card (8200m G)
<Mordred> The installation went OK. But, it won't boot. It will stay in the purple screen.
<Mohan_chml> when the installation hanged, what error it showed up?
<Mordred> There's a recovery Win7 partition (1), a WIn7 main partition (2), anoter partition for data in Win (3) and this partitions (4 and 5)
<Mordred> None. No errors.
<Mordred> it would not even install. It would load the purple screen and then hang with a white square.
<Mohan_chml> Mordred, do one thing, get into live CD and look at the contents of grub.cfg file located in the partition where ubuntu is installed
<Mordred> ok, trying to go into live CD now.
<Mohan_chml> okay
<Mordred> Thanks for the help. Nowadays, IRC is full of trolls and it's really hard to get help.
<Mordred> still loading liveCD
<Mohan_chml> Mordred, all has their personal works and when we are free, we always help :)
<Mordred> OK, Checking now
<Mordred> sorry, a bit of a newbie... where do I find the cfg file?
<Mohan_chml> find the partition you install ubuntu. do not look inside the file system
<Mohan_chml> installed*
<Mordred> I am looking at the 4 partitions now. says (60gb filesystem)
<Mohan_chml> okay which partition has linux files like boot, opt, etc and other folders?
<Mordred> that one
<Mohan_chml> okay, get into boot->grub
<Mordred> done
<Mohan_chml> and inside that you can find grub.cfg
<Mohan_chml> open it
<Mordred> DOne
<Mordred> DOne, looking at it now.
<Mohan_chml> in that, is there and module that begins with menuentry "Ubuntu....." near to theend of that file?
<Mordred> looking. just a sec...
<Mohan_chml> okies
<Mordred> found them - normal and generic.
<Mohan_chml> hmmm
<Mordred> first one and then "Recovery Mode"
<Mohan_chml> just copy the content inside that first module and copy paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Mordred> A sec
<Mohan_chml> okay
<Mordred> hmm does not recognize my wireless. only my wired, and I have no access to that...
<Mordred> give me a sec.
<Mohan_chml> okay Mordred take you time :)
<Mordred> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<Mordred> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-21-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<Mordred> 	recordfail
<Mordred> 	insmod ext2
<Mordred> 	set root='(hd0,5)'
<Mordred> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 69d9a34f-9961-4e6a-8505-b08bcc2c264a
<Mordred> 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic root=UUID=69d9a34f-9961-4e6a-8505-b08bcc2c264a ro   quiet splash
<Mordred> 	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic
<Mordred> }
<Mohan_chml> aww Mordred not here
<Mohan_chml> !pastebin | Mordred
<ubot2> Mordred: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mordred> Sorry
<Mordred> Done.
<Mordred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/480995/
<Mohan_chml> Mordred, http://paste.ubuntu.com/480997/
<Mohan_chml> compare insmod options of your file and the link I gave
<Mohan_chml> do not change any others
<Mohan_chml> Mordred, waIT
<Mordred> ok
<Mordred> no changes yet
<Mohan_chml> i found a solution that you need i think
<Mordred> ok
<Mohan_chml> Mordred, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Mohan_chml> look that
<Mordred> going
<Mohan_chml> okay
<Mordred> ok, i am leaving the LiveCD and restarting. no changes to the grub cfg
<Mohan_chml> Mordred, okay
<Mohan_chml> I totally forgot about the link between xorg and blank screen :/
<Mordred> I am in, able to login. Will activate the nvidia drivers now. After that, I should be done, right? According to the page im reading.
<Mordred> RG
<Mordred> sorry wroing window. Working on this, Ubuntu and at work at the same time.
<theXpert> hello
<theXpert> i just had a call on my ubuntu system, i was unable to track in which application it was ringing, i currently hv firefox, pidgin n skype running, i chked all applications, but it didnt appear anywhr, how shud i track it
<Mohan_chml> hey hobgoblin ty for coming my saviour
<Mohan_chml> I ll PM you an issue
 * hobgoblin doubts that 
<Mohan_chml> I ll brb
<Mordred> thanks. Trying to connect now.
<Mordred> Mohan_chml, YOU HAVE BEEN MOST HELPFUL. tHANKS.
<theXpert> ya Mordred, i agree
<Mohan_chml> back
<Mohan_chml> theXpert, I am not sure about the sounds of pingin. But it might be skype. It will list the calls you missed at the middle. I am sure its not firefox!
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, whats up my friend?
<hobgoblin> ?
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, sup?
<Mohan_chml> 0_0 Wrong question??
<hobgoblin> not mucj - just came here to idle as though I was still a member ;)
<Mohan_chml> ;)
<hobgoblin> so what issue?
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, Its not an issue at all :P. I just hurried up w/o reading what he typed :D
<hobgoblin> oh - k
<Mohan_chml> its about a voice call missed in his machine
<Mohan_chml> Mom Shouts. Brb dinner
<hobgoblin> probably skype then
<Mohan_chml> ohai shredder12
<Mohan_chml> ill brb after an hour
<Fayr> I'm having trouble setting up my VirtualHosts with apache2 and ubuntu8.04 lts server.  In /etc/apache2/sites-available I have files with the name of my domains and the contents are like this: http://pastie.org/private/dmdadjnk9ylr9xuafzqw
<abhijeet> how to install drivers
<aveilleux> A little more detail is needed, abhijeet. What drivers are you trying to install>
<aveilleux> ?*
<abhijeet> my laptop is acer 5740
<aveilleux> That's not helpful, abhijeet. What hardware is not working?
<abhijeet> synaptics touchapad  acer web cam
<aveilleux> Well, for the webcam, I would suggest
<aveilleux> !webcam |abhijeet
<ubot2> abhijeet: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<abhijeet> my laptop has intel hd graphics how can i install drivers for the chipset
<aveilleux> Also, it would appear that your touchpad is not supported by xserver-xorg-input-synaptics https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/549727
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 549727 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Invisible item at beginning of software item screen's tab order (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<aveilleux> Silly ubot, that's not the right LP bug
<aveilleux> !intelgraphics
<ubot2> Factoid 'intelgraphics' not found
<aveilleux> abhijeet: Intel HD graphics should be supported out of the box in Lucid. What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<abhijeet> ubuntu 10.0
<abhijeet> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<aveilleux> Yeah, Intel HD graphics should work out of the box
<abhijeet> what about the wifi , realtech hd audio graphics
<aveilleux> Should work without a hitch, I've installed Ubuntu on a simlar system without problems
<aveilleux> Have you tried the install yet, or are you still looking into Ubuntu>
<aveilleux> ?*
<abhijeet> i have istalled ubuntu fro the live cd and recently ordered the ubuntu dvd and repositaries what is the difference in the ubuntu cd and ubuntu dvd
<aveilleux> abhijeet: You don't need the DVD unless you use a language that doesn't come with the typical Ubuntu CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<aveilleux> abhijeet: Most people *do not* need the DVD
<abhijeet> are the dvd's only for language support i thought that it may have additional applications and plugins
<aveilleux> abhijeet: No. Read the description here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<aveilleux> abhijeet: Any applications you could want are probably on the repository. There's no need to order anything for "additional software", since it's all free anyway and available online
<abhijeet> sir can i use each and every applicaTION MADE FOR WINDOWS IN UBUNTU
<aveilleux> No. You can't use any applications made for Windows natively in Ubuntu. There is a compatibility layer called WINE that can help, but it doesn't work for each and every piece of software written for Windows.
<abhijeet> i have innstalled windwos xp windows 7 and ubuntu on my laptop both winows 7 is pirated i want to reinstall windows xp and ubuntu on my laptop and format the windows 7 can windows xp and ubuntu dual boot without any proble
<aveilleux> Can you rephrase that, abhijeet? Preferably using punctuation marks?
<abhijeet> sorry sir. I have installed windows 7, windows xp and ubuntu on my acer 5740 .The windows 7 copy is pirated and i dont want to use it. Can i reinstall windows xp and ubuntu with dual boot without any problem ? and what sequence to be followed for the installation
<aveilleux> abhijeet: Install Windows XP first, taking up half the drive with the NTFS partition. Then install Ubuntu, taking the other half for ext4 and swap. Ubuntu will pick up the Windows installation and add it to GRUB (the bootloader) automatically
<abhijeet> thanks for the help i will ask u some more questions after the installation has done . good night !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aveilleux> Good night, you're welcome
<mistrynitesh> abhijeet: hope you have already referred to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot - if not, you would want to before actually doing anything. It also has links to other useful resources
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-21
<uRock> Hello all, I just installed 10.04 on one of my machines, but I left the /home intact, now my windows have no top panel, anyone know how to get them back?
<uRock> I have tried changing themes, but that doesn't work either
<zeroseven0183> uRock, I think it has something to do with the video drivers
<zeroseven0183> Or the visual effect
<zeroseven0183> The top panel you're referring to is not the TOP PANEL with the Applications, Places, System menus and notification area, right?
<zeroseven0183> Press ALT + F2, then type "metacity --replace"
<uRock> Thanks
<zeroseven0183> Sure
<ikt> heya, has anyone installed zimbra ose on ubuntu 10.04?
<Mohan_chml> Not me ikt
<ikt> drats
<ikt> it seems to be a bugger
<Mohan_chml> ikt, what happened?
<ikt> there's no build for it
<ikt> there is for 8.04 though, but I really don't want to install 8.04
<Mohan_chml> awww
<Mohan_chml> hey phillw sup?? sleepy?
<Mohan_chml> ikt, you checked everywhere?
<IAmNotThatGuy> I think my ISP started giving me problems :/
<IAmNotThatGuy> duanedesign, poke!
<tenach> How do you add a folder to a group?
<tenach> nevermind
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<philinux> o/ anybody in or all mia
<serfus> howdy philinux
<philinux> oky doky
<duanedesign> hello philinux
<philinux> Ok duane
<bobp> hello
<hobgoblin> hellp
<bobp> I have been using Ubuntu for awhile now and am very please, except there is one task I have been unable to accomplish. I want to stream my mp3 collection to friends on the net,
<bobp> When using wixxp i used shoutcast and winamp to do this, is there an online guide somewhere to help me accomplish this?
<hobgoblin> probably - but this is likely not the place to look for it, this is an official ubuntu channel governed by the CoC and I would suspect that streaming mp3's to your friends would not be allowed
<bobp> oh
<bobp> sorry, didn't mean to break the rules
<bobp> is there a better place to ask for help?
<hobgoblin> that's ok
<hobgoblin> well don't post on the forums to do so - I'm a mod on there and I know it will get closed there :)
<bobp> I have not posted yet
<hobgoblin> try a search of ubuntu land - googlubuntu would be a good start
<hobgoblin> sorry bobp
<bobp> I appreciate any help, thank you
<hobgoblin> you're welcome bobp
<bobp> I didnt think that would be unlawful, since both Winamp and Shoutcast promote this
<hobgoblin> mp3's could be by anyone :) not really any different than torrenting music
<hobgoblin> just doing it with friends instead of strangers ...
 * bobp nods
<Knipsa> hi, need help on upgrading 9.10->10.04: after 2 hours of installing from a iso-alternate-image on an external HD it stops asking: if i want to override "/etc/gnome/defaults.list", the problem is: i can't answer 'cause mouse and keyboard aren't responsitive (i can switch to a console via ctrl-alt-f1) what can/should i do now?
<Philcamlin> hey guys
<philinux> oky doky
<Philcamlin> ah, i havent been on here in a while
<Philcamlin> does the new ubuntu have iphone support
<Philcamlin> without having to jump through hurdles
<philinux> Ubuntu will recognise it but as for syncing to itunes you need an older version of itunes and wine
<philinux> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517952
<MichealH> Hey bilal!
<philinux> He not logged in
<OffTopicGuy> philinux: ?
<philinux> bilal ?
<OffTopicGuy> He quit
<OffTopicGuy> He isnt here
<philinux> OffTopicGuy: Are you in UK
<OffTopicGuy> Yes
<OffTopicGuy> philinux: Im MichealH on the forums
<philinux> Talk Talk just upgrade my local village exchange. I've no got 10  - 12 meg bb yeah
<OffTopicGuy> OMG
<philinux> Used to get 1 -4 meg previous
<OffTopicGuy> We like have 2MB MAX
<philinux> Sometimes 512k
<philinux> Your current bandwidth reading is 13.61 Mbps
<OffTopicGuy> Mine?
<philinux> Fluctuates a bit between 9 and 12
<OffTopicGuy> philinux: Mine?
<philinux> What talk talk syas on it speedtest page for me
<philinux> Could not believe it when the update manage popped up and zipped through the downloads
<OffTopicGuy> I wish mine would go at that speed.
<OffTopicGuy> I could download the Ubuntu ISO's in minutes
<OffTopicGuy> not 1-2 hours
<philinux> I bet. I should have been on upto 8 with tiscali. Now talk talk less money better speed
<OffTopicGuy> brb Booting up mu Ubuntu PC
<harrison> hello
<zkriesse> Hello harrison
<harrison> anything going on?
<zkriesse> Ah this is a support channel...please go to #ubuntu-beginners-team for offtopic chat
<harrison> No, here, anyone need support?
<harrison> zkriesse what does the + in front of your nick mean?
<zkriesse> I'm voiced
<harrison> meaning?
<zkriesse> I'm a team member
<harrison> an admin?
<zkriesse> No just part of the beginners team
<harrison> how do you become a member?
<zkriesse> harrison: Https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<harrison> thanks
<random33> tronyx been around?
<zkriesse> random33: No idea why
<MichealH> random33: I swear I have seen that nick today
<random33> zkriesse just been awhile, wanted to know if he still was around here
<zkriesse> He is...I think
<zkriesse> Wanna me to giva hima message?
<random33> I sent him one.. just had a minute to see if he was around
<random33> Thanks for the offer ;)
<zkriesse> ;P
<Loganiii> My Mac won't boot from my new 10.04.1 CD.  What should I do next?
<yax51> does anyone know where I can get opensync? the site doesn't have any links to download it
<yax51> Never mind I found it...it's called multisync as well apparently
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-08-22
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> anyne can recommend any C++ room
<pedro3005> #c++
<kosaidpo> i cant tlk there it says im not allowed to
<kosaidpo> i get cannot send to this channel
<kosaidpo> idk why
<pedro3005> kosaidpo, identify
<kosaidpo> ohh
<kosaidpo> well how can i
<kosaidpo> cus here n evrywhere no authautification is needed and i dont have an account tho
<Zaxim> I'm having a problem with my Windows machine following a symlink on a samba share. I've added "follow symlinks = yes" to my smb.conf file, but I still get a permission denied. Any help?
<bgs100> night
<IAmNotThatGuy> ohai mathay
<Mohan_chml> !paste | Mohan_chml
<ubot2> Mohan_chml, please see my private message
<MintUser> how to avoid losing the clipboard after i close a program i have copied something from ?
<hobgoblin> hi mohi
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> how's things
<Mohan_chml> well, got an injury :(
<hobgoblin> oh dear
<Mohan_chml> Actually, Its an accident
<IAmNotThatGuy> Actually, Its an accident
<hobgoblin> injuries usually are ;)
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: I fell from my bike.... A drunk Idiot crossed the road and the road was slippery. When I applied the brake, I fell down
<hobgoblin> :( I got hit by a car on mine a while back
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: same pinch :D
<Scotch_Bright> Hello, I wanted to know if the library GD (used with php) is still under active development?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<hobgoblin> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> hobgoblin: hi
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin: any Idea about what Scotch_Bright asked?
<hobgoblin> nope
<Mohan_chml> I think fox knows the answer
<lukjad> Hey hobgoblin
<lukjad> Hey st33med
<st33med> yo
<st33med> You are no longer a spy?
<st33med> :)
<Mohan_chml> st33med: lukjad is a spy?
<lukjad> st33med I'm undercover! SHH
<st33med> :|
<Mohan_chml> LOL Funny :P
<hobgoblin> lukjad: you need to get up then
<lukjad> want to see my latest plot?
<nUboon2Age> has anyone here used jabber?  I'm trying to use jabber for the first time (with Empathy) and wondering if anyone would be willing to do a quick jabber connection with me so i can see how to do a connection.
<Mohan_chml> PabloRubianes: PM
<Mohan_chml> I am going to sleep
<Mohan_chml> Am too tired after the accident
<Mohan_chml> see you all guys
<nuboon2age_> has anyone here used jabber?  I'm trying to use jabber for the first time (with Empathy) and wondering if anyone would be willing to do a quick jabber connection with me so i can see how to do a connection.
<abhijeet> i need some help can i ask
<Hellow|Laptop> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<abhijeet> i have  installed ubuntu 10.04 in my acer 5740 laptop . when i open synaptic  package manager it asks to insert the ubuntu  dvd but when i insert the dvd it is not recognising the dvd please help me
<Hellow|Laptop> What are you trying to install?
<abhijeet> i need acrobat reader , vlc media player , vuze
<Hellow|Laptop> Open the software sources window (System->Administration->Software Sources), go through the tabs and uncheck or remove the Ubuntu DVD, and check or add the Ubuntu Universe and Multiuniverse repositories.
<Hellow|Laptop> Then, when you close out of it, it'll ask to update the package database - let it.
<abhijeet> i have innstalled the ubuntu 10.04 from dvd but before one month i had innstalled the same ubuntu version fromm the "CD".
<abhijeet> it is working thang u sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hellow|Laptop> No problem.
<abhijeet> how can i install the additional softwares from the ubuntu dvd and the ubuntu repositary dvds please guide me , because i have just  purchase the ubuntu repositary dvds .
<Hellow|Laptop> I have little experience with the repository DVDs, as I always use the web-accessable repos.
<Hellow|Laptop> The web repos have all of the software on the repo DVDs, and it's probably newer as well.
<abhijeet> but have slow internet connection therefore i have taken the repositary dvds . When im going to in. how cstall some siftwares it shows that the dependancies are not available
<abhijeet> how can i find all the dependencies and libc files
<Hellow|Laptop> Hey pedro3005
<nUboon2Age> has anyone here used jabber?  I'm trying to use jabber for the first time (with Empathy) and wondering if anyone would be willing to do a quick jabber connection with me so i can see how to do a connection.
<serfus> hey nUboon2Age
<serfus> nUboon2Age, i would be glad to do so
<serfus> you want to look for me? serfus@jabber.org
<nUboon2Age> serfus: that'd be great.  okay i've got empathy up.
<nUboon2Age> okay i think i just opened a query
<andrew_708476> I have a few problems with Ubuntu can someone help
<aveilleux> !ask |andrew_708476
<ubot2> andrew_708476: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andrew_708476> how do I get rid of an Anti virus program on Ubuntu
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Which program, and how did you install it?
<andrew_708476> its ok I just went to look at the program and its gone thanks
<andrew_708476> Does anyone know a good anti Virus for Ubuntu
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: There's really no need to have antivirus on Linux, but if you want one you can check out this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<andrew_708476> thanks
<andrew_708476> does anyone know what application I need to open ueav.i386.en.linux
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Right, I forgot Eset distributes their antivirus in binary format. Where did you download the file to?
<andrew_708476> the internet
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: That's not what I asked. I asked where you saved the file TO, not where you downloaded the file FROM.
<andrew_708476> ok my downloads folder
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Where is that? ~/Downloads?
<andrew_708476> on my computer
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: WHERE on your computer? What directory?
<andrew_708476> downloads
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: *sighs* Open a Terminal window. Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<andrew_708476> yes
<andrew_708476> and
<aveilleux> Type "ls" and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<andrew_708476> Ive opened the Terminal
<aveilleux> Type "ls" and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<andrew_708476> but there's nothing there
<andrew_708476> its blank
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Did you hit "Enter" after typing "ls"?
<andrew_708476> what do I have to type
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: You're not going to be able to get help if you don't follow my directions exactly
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: I told you to type "ls" (LS lowercase without the quotes) and hit Enter
<andrew_708476> sorry if I seem a bit slow but I suffer from Schizofrenia and have a bad memorry
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: That's not much of an excuse since IRC has a text backlog. In either case, please do as directed.
<andrew_708476> yes I typed it
<andrew_708476> well Im just telling how I am
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Did you hit Enter
<andrew_708476> yes
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Did you get an output?\
<andrew_708476> yes Desktop - Downloads - Music - Public - Videos Documents - Pictures and Templates
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Please paste the exact output into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<andrew_708476> yes I have done that
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: You have to give me the pastebin URL if you want me to see it.
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: I can't read minds
<andrew_708476> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Do you need help using Pastebin?
<andrew_708476> yes
<andrew_708476> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/482039/
<andrew_708476> is that right
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Yes, that's what I wanted.
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Type "cd Downloads" without the quotes. The capitalization is important.
<andrew_708476> where do I type it
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: In Terminal.
<andrew_708476> ok
<andrew_708476> Downloads has come up
<nUboon2Age> thanks serfus for the jabber chat. :)
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: type "gksudo ./ueav.i386.en.linux" without the quotes and hit enter. You *must* include the period-slash ( ./ ) in front.
<serfus> nUboon2Age, NP
<andrew_708476> like this /gksudo ./ueav.i386.en.linux
<aveilleux> No. No slash in front.
<andrew_708476> ok then Ive done it right then
<andrew_708476> downloads is still there
<andrew_708476> andrew@andrew-desktop:~/Downloads$
<aveilleux> N-no, the program should be running now.
<andrew_708476> its not
<nUboon2Age> serfus: ha!  I'm still trying to figure out how to disconnect.
<nUboon2Age> serfus: well that quit empathy and worked i guess.  not a graceful chat exit.
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Then try "sudo ./ueav.i386.en.linux"
<andrew_708476> http://beta.eset.com/linux thats where I got the program from
<nUboon2Age> serfus: i quit and then started empathy again and the conversation is stilll right there.  so i guess its kind of a persistent conversation unless you 'remove' the contact.  kinda wierd.
<andrew_708476> sudo: ./ueav.i386.en.linux: command not found
<andrew_708476> andrew@andrew-desktop:~/Downloads$
<serfus> nUboon2Age, well, no you are disconnected
<nUboon2Age> serfus: i just started it again and again it shows the conversation.
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Do another ls and paste the output into Pastebin, please?
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: It saves the backlogs from past conversations
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: okay, yes.  and it also seems to reopen the connection.
<andrew_708476> Compressed  pidgin-ppa_0.0.3_all.deb         Ubuntu-MRT-v1-1.iso
<andrew_708476> Documents   Programs                         ueav.i386.en.linux
<andrew_708476> mount.sh    sYWRCQUX.txt                     Video
<andrew_708476> Music       ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso  vlc-1.1.3-win32.exe
<andrew_708476> andrew@andrew-desktop:~/Downloads$
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: I told you to put it into Pastebin. Please listen to my instructions.
<andrew_708476> this is the outcome from that
<andrew_708476> nothing happeneds
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: type "sudo chmod +x ueav.i386.en.linux" then "sudo ./ueav.i386.en.linux"
<andrew_708476> yes thanks its installing
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: I also noticed that you downloaded the Windows installer for VLC Media Player. Two things: One, Windows programs will *not* run on Linux; two: VLC is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<andrew_708476> ok
<andrew_708476> do I need to change that
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: serfus: it looks like you have to 'remove' the contact in Empathy to actually stop the connection.  That's too bad.  I'd call that a bug.
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Change what?
<andrew_708476> anything on my computer
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: I don't understand. You're asking fragments of questions. Form a full sentence please?
<andrew_708476> the anti virus has installed but wont run
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Define "Won't run"
<andrew_708476> wont open and scan
<andrew_708476> or open and update
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: That's not helpful. Are you getting error messages?
<andrew_708476> nothing
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: What are you doing to try and open NOD32?
<andrew_708476> just to see if it will open and scan for virus
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: That didn't answer my question. What process are you using to try and open NOD32?
<andrew_708476> yes
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: I'm not asking a yes-or-no question.
<andrew_708476> thats it when I cklick on it, it wont even do anything
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Clicking on what?
<andrew_708476> Nod32
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Where?
<andrew_708476> In system Tools
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: In the main menu?
<andrew_708476> yes
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: In Terminal, type "uname -a" and paste the output here please
<andrew_708476> Applications - System Tools - Nod32
<andrew_708476> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$ uname -a
<andrew_708476> Linux andrew-desktop 2.6.32-24-generic-pae #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 19 02:43:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<andrew_708476> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: When I ask you to paste the output here, I only want the one line that's returned to you
<andrew_708476> thats all that came from that uname -a
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: You added in the line before and after it. That's not what I wanted. Please be polite to the other members of the chat and only take up one line at a time. If I know the output will be more than one line, I ask you to use Pastebin.
<andrew_708476> ok sorry
<andrew_708476> it still will not open
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Type "nod32" in Terminal
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Actually, try rebooting. That should fix a few problems.
<andrew_708476> nod32: command not found
<andrew_708476> no it still will not open
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Do you have a system tray icon?
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: I'll be back in about twenty minutes
<andrew_708476> ok
<andrew_708476> how do I fine out if I have a System tray icon
<uRock_> Look at the system tray?
<meindian523> lol
<uRock_> For me it is in the bottom right, where the networm manager indicator is.
<uRock_> *network not networm
<noderscore> hi i just installed ubuntu and it keeps loggin me off every ten minutes when afk,ive been trying to sort this out for ages now?
<uRock_> noderscore, is it the screensaver coming on and locking you out?
<meindian523> noderscore, logging you off or locking the screen?
<meindian523> yeah, similar to what uRock_ said
<noderscore> well i turned off screen turnoff, no it goes black and logs me off?
<uRock_> Go to System> Preferences> screensaver and unclick the box for lock screen
<meindian523> noderscore, keeping in mind that the screensaver might just be no screensaver at all, that is your screensaver might be a blank screen
<uRock_> is it a laptop?
<noderscore> sweet
<noderscore> its set to blank screen
<noderscore> and lock screen was on
<uRock_> cool, hope that fixes it for ya then
<stlsaint> alright alright im here all is well now
<uRock_> all is well is a good thing
<meindian523> aal izz well
<noderscore> hey thanks uRock_,also why im here, im reading commands for terminal that are over two lines etc,are the entered one at a time ?
<meindian523> noderscore, is there a \ at the end of each line?
<noderscore> no
<uRock_> If someone has a list of commands, then usually they are entered on at a time
<noderscore> so there just written down that way
<meindian523> noderscore, and if there is no \ at the end of the line, they are separate commands too
<uRock_> gimme a link to the page and I'll let you know for sure
<uRock_> or give an axample
<uRock_> example
<uRock_> uRock types, take two
<meindian523> ample number of axes
<meindian523> lol
<noderscore> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<uRock_> one at a time
<noderscore> im just know learning the commands
<meindian523> yep, those are separate commands to be entered one at a time
<uRock_> one line that is, not the whole box at once
<noderscore> liie anyother command line
<noderscore> liie = like
<uRock_> si senior
<noderscore> oh that setting worked(before)
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: The system tray is in the top-right by default on Ubuntu
<aveilleux> If you have a NOD32 system tray icon, it'll be next to the clock
<noderscore> what gui should i use?
<noderscore> hey thanks alot im cool
<uRock_> noderscore, what do you mean? KDE, GNOME or XFCE?
<uRock_> GNOME is the best for most
<andrew_708476> its scanning
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: So it's installed correctly? Good!
<andrew_708476> yes
<andrew_708476> now for my next problem do you know how to install tor
<andrew_708476> I tryed myself but had a few problems
<andrew_708476> aveilleux can you help me with that problem
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Tor, toe proxy network?
<aveilleux> andrew_708476: Try this gude https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<andrew_708476> ok
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-15
<philipballew> How would I scan my network to see all the names of my computers connected to it
<stlsaint> your router can show you
<philipballew> thanks!
 * philipballew had a brain fart
<semitones> there's a program to do it without logging into the router though right?
<philipballew> i think nmap would somehow maybe, but i wasnt sure
<stlsaint> philipballew: nmap is a port scanner
<philipballew> ah, it can tell me what ip addresses are being used though i know
<philipballew> would anyone wanna recommend a good router?
<Tomikasss> how to move left side icons to bttom?
<philipballew> how are you gonna do that?
<bioterror> Tomikasss, I'm not a unity user
<bioterror> I cannot help you
<philipballew> i am
<bioterror> philipballew, if you have a spare computer, I would suggest to use pfSense as a router
<philipballew> never heard of it. what does it do bioterror
<bioterror> philipballew, it's a firewall/router
<philipballew> Tomikasss, you want to move the dock?
<bioterror> philipballew, Mon06:32*<philipballew> would anyone wanna recommend a good router?
<bioterror> philipballew, I'm using pfSense as my router on a intel atom board
<philipballew> bioterror, ill look into that. I figured that was what you were talking about. probably really secure
<bioterror> it is
<bioterror> and easy to configure and does a DNS to your home network without a problem
<haaalp> what does "Daemon is inhibited" mean? o.O
<haaalp> i'm trying to mount an ntfs partition
<philipballew> ubuntu or ubuntu server?
<haaalp> ubuntu
<philipballew> is this a windows partition?
<haaalp> it has been used with windows, tho it's not the C: partition
<philipballew> hum, and what did google say?
<philipballew> maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604563
<philipballew> ive seen this one
<philipballew> ^maybe
<haaalp> i just looked at that xD lol but that tells me to reboot, and i'm on liveCD right now and want to install, but dont want to remove that ntfs partition
<philipballew> what partition are you wanting to install to?
<philipballew> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/119956
<haaalp> read eveyrthing there an non of it helped, i actually removed the C: partition and only have the D: partition(the one i want to save) and have unallocated memory, but i dont know how to install ubuntu without removing the D: partition because everytime it say's that it will remove it "/
<philipballew> you might be installing it wrong
<stevennt123> agree
<s-fox> Hello.
<haaalp> how can i install it wrong if i haven't even passed the partition screen? :S
<bioterror> good question
<haaalp> if i choose sda1 to install the boot loader on, will it still affect my ntfs partition?
<Kathrin> Hello everyone. I'm new to Ubuntu and if it's okay I would like to ask a question.
<Kathrin> Oh just read the heading which says 'just ask' so I'm just gonna ask:
<nlsthzn_work> :)
<Kathrin> I plugged in my headset and then the sound comes out of both the speakers and the headset and I'd like to mute the speakers but not the headset. Can you help me?
<Kathrin> Oh nlsthzn you're here too
<Kathrin> Your name is hard to type :-)
<nlsthzn_work> Kathrin: just type the first three letters and then press tab ;)
<nlsthzn_work> works for any user name...
<Kathrin> nlsthzn_work: oh nice! Thanks for the tip
<nlsthzn_work> I find it very useful :) np
<Unit193> Kathrin is using Ubuntu 11.04
<Kathrin> Oh yes. I should have mentioned that. Thank you.
<philipballew> there is a ppa that installs upstream sound drivers
<Kathrin> ppa?
<Unit193> !ppa
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Kathrin> Oh!
<Kathrin> !ppa
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Kathrin> Cool!
<philipballew> let me grab that
<nlsthzn_work> hehe
<nlsthzn_work> !ponies
<ubot2> Factoid 'ponies' not found
<nlsthzn_work> :(
<Kathrin> Aw...
<philipballew> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Kathrin> Wow he knows a lot. Like a small wikipedia.
<philipballew> whats your model number of this computer
<Kathrin> So I go to the sound thing and read a little.
<philipballew> no, well you can. hold on im gonna look up stuff once you give me the model number
<Kathrin> Sorry, but I don't know what model numer means.
<philipballew> *number
<philipballew> my keybord sucks
<philipballew> but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<philipballew> i want you to install this first
<Kathrin> Ok.
<philipballew> would you like some help installing :)
 * nlsthzn_work was wondering if it might have been alsa related... naughty alsa...
<Kathrin> Well yes... I was too embarassed to ask...
<philipballew> nlsthzn, you think installing the ppa is a good idea?
<philipballew> open a terminal Kathrin
<Kathrin> Ok.
<Kathrin> It's open.
<philipballew> copy these lines one by one pressing enter after eac hline is pasted
<philipballew> *each
<philipballew> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<philipballew> sudo apt-get update
 * nlsthzn_work is not qualified to give advice at this time (he might never be :p)
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<Unit193> nlsthzn_work: +1
<Kathrin> Oh my password does not work.
<nlsthzn_work> there will be no stars... just type it and hot enter ;)
<nlsthzn_work> *hit
<philipballew> the laptop wont show you entering your password, but its still gonna be typing it
<Kathrin> Oh now I get it.
<philipballew> the thing doesnt know to put *'s so it puts nothing
<philipballew> :)
<Kathrin> Hm, it says I am not in the "sudoers file"?
<philipballew> nlsthzn_work, have you seen that before?
<philipballew> is this your own computer or do you share it?
<Kathrin> Its my own.
<Kathrin> Oh but wait.
 * philipballew waiting
<Kathrin> When I installed I made two accounts: One Admin thing and one without admin
<nlsthzn_work> On a fresh install without any tom-foolary there shouldn't be an issue...
<nlsthzn_work> ?
<Kathrin> Do I have to switch the user?
<philipballew> switch to the admin user
<nlsthzn_work> And this is on Ubuntu 11.04 correct?
<Kathrin> yes
<Kathrin> Ok I switch.
<philipballew> sounds good. now two things
<philipballew> put those commands in and give me the model number of your computer
<philipballew> ill look online and see if anyone has had this exact problem.
<philipballew> How new is this computer?
<philipballew> ... she left when I was helping. I dislike this
<nlsthzn_work> philipballew: her net connection not to stable... give a moment I am sure she will be back :)
<philipballew> I hope that ppa works
<holstein> yeah... you never know why folks drop :/
<holstein> philipballew: you were asking about routers.. i like the ddwrt firmware, and i buy compatible routers (usually used)
<philipballew> ddwrt is nice. holstein is it possible to configure a router remotely?
<holstein> philipballew: sure... i dont leave mine setup that way though
<holstein> you can make it where the admin page is accessible from the outside
<holstein> i use dynsns to translate my IP to a domain name
<holstein> dynDNS **
<philipballew> yeah, I'm goin back to san diego for another year of college and the rents need a new router. the currently have the stock att router
<philipballew> eww... I know
<holstein> philipballew: you could always do something like teamviewer, and go in from the rents box that way
<philipballew> that would work. team viewer is nice for fixing computers remotely if need be
 * philipballew prefers ssh, but...
<holstein> i like it... easy for the rents to understand, and doesnt have to be running in the background
<philipballew> some routers that do ddwrt are pretty cheep
<philipballew> its not in the repos i dont think
<philipballew> but a deb is easy to install
<philipballew> dpkg -i
<holstein> i got 3 for $30 the other day :)
<philipballew> oh nice, what kind were they?
<holstein> linksys wrt54g's
<philipballew> those are nice, I own one of those
 * philipballew will be taking that to college. 
<Kathrin> Sorry for taking so long.
<philipballew> no prob
<Kathrin> Can you tell me again what to do?
<philipballew> sure. whats the model number for your computer
<Kathrin> I don't know. How can I find out?
<philipballew> laptop?
<Kathrin> Yes
<philipballew> look on the bottom probably
<philipballew> like mine is a dell studio 1558
<philipballew> that way i can see if anyone else has had the problem to.
<Kathrin> There are several numbers. But one says 'Aspire 5250' and then lots of more numbers.
<Kathrin> Is that the right one?
<holstein> Kathrin: yup
<holstein> thats an acer
<holstein> acer is the manufacturer, aspire 5250 is the model :)
<Kathrin> Oh yes Acer. That's also what's on the top.
<Kathrin> And when I start it also says acer
<holstein> Kathrin: unfortunately, this might just be one of those tricky things that you never quite get sorted out
<philipballew> alright hold on a couple minutes. im gonna look this up
<Kathrin> Oh :-(
<holstein> i would suggest opening the terminal and run
<holstein> alsamixer
<Kathrin> Oh ok, but let's wait for philipballew before I do anything.
<holstein> you can try fiddling around there and see if you have a way to mute the speakers with headphones plugged in
<Nubi1Kenobi> I have looked through most of the Ubuntu manual....need to know how to map my NAS drive in Ubuntu
<holstein> you can also try installing a package which will add some functionality to pulse audio
<philipballew> go do what he says while i look around :)
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Kathrin> ok
<holstein> Kathrin: neither of these will do anything permanent them selves
<holstein> they are just places to make changes that might get you the result you are going for
<holstein> other than that... filing, and keeping up with a bug would help
<holstein> filing over at alsa would be ideal
<holstein> Nubi1Kenobi: what NAS?
<holstein> ssh? ftp? sftp? samba?
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, Basicallly a just a network drive
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, dns-323 to be more specific.
<Kathrin> Ok I opened alsamixer. But I do not know what to do.
<holstein> you could check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab Nubi1Kenobi
<holstein> Kathrin: you literally just tweak things (carefully)
<holstein> see if you can get the headphones to be working, and the speakers muted
<holstein> just notice what you did, and know how to undo it
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, i found what i was looking for
<philipballew> holstein, she might wanna run lspci -vvv so we can see her sound card
<holstein> Kathrin: pavucontrol is more "GUI", i would go for that first
<philipballew> vvv will show the driver in use
<holstein> philipballew: sure... thats one way to go... im just assuming theres no better support available
<holstein> but, maybe there is :)
<Kathrin> Oh that's going too fast for me. So what do I do first? The lspci thing?
<holstein> Kathrin: i would step back...
<holstein> ask yourself... how important is this to you?
<holstein> i can say... its not going to be an easy 'click a button' fix probably...
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, can you look at this....a little confusing to me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1105264
<holstein> that being said, you can totally get this sorted, even if you have to file a bug at ALSA
<philipballew> go to this website: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/  Kathrin
<holstein> Kathrin: if you want to paste bin the output of lspci, that'll help
<philipballew> now paste the output of lspci -vvv and do it with the terminal all the way maximized
<holstein> Nubi1Kenobi: you know your IP? can you ping it?
<Kathrin> Ok. Well it's not THAT important but would be nice if it worked
<Kathrin> Ok
<philipballew> then just pit the link you get after you click paste
<holstein> Kathrin: with linux, i usually suggest to pick your battles... this could literally easily eat a way a few days of your life, and you are still not getting the thing to do what you want
<holstein> the code is all open, and the teams are willing... the hardware vendors are another story though
<holstein> usually, if hardware can work, it does
<holstein> wont hurt to look around that
<holstein> though*
<holstein> and check the options in pavucontrol
<Kathrin> I pasted, this is the link: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666809/
<holstein> philipballew: updating alsa is a good call too
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<holstein> Kathrin: would you run a few more commands and paste bin them?
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> arecord -l
<Kathrin> ok
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, Yes I can ping it.
<holstein> Nubi1Kenobi: thats a good start
<holstein> the rest just looks like what i would expect... permissions, and adding to fstab
<Nubi1Kenobi> ok
<holstein> not trivial, but do-able
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, just seems a bit tediuos
<holstein> Nubi1Kenobi: yup... i would probably just get samba going and navigate to it as needed
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, And I would have to do this eery time right?
<Nubi1Kenobi> every
<holstein> Nubi1Kenobi: well, it would hopefully look like navigating to it, and clicking
<holstein> nothing crazy
<holstein> but, yeah...
<Kathrin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/666810/
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, is there an easy way to create a script to handle this?
<Kathrin> philipballew: was the link meant for me?
<philipballew> its the updated sound drivers
<holstein> Kathrin: how would you feel about trying ubuntu 10.04 live?
<nlsthzn_work> hehe... Unity for ever :p
<holstein> Nubi1Kenobi: define easy... ;)
<nlsthzn_work> This channel is almost becoming as crazy as #ubuntu (and me posting isn't helping) ... lurk mode ACTIVATE
<holstein> i think easy is going to be fstab in the long term, and just navigating each time in the short term
<Nubi1Kenobi> holstein, I could write a quick ahk script in win7.....
<philipballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Kathrin> Isn't 10.04 older?
<Nubi1Kenobi> but that would not work here
<philipballew> ^steps to help
<holstein> Kathrin: im reading that the sound device is well supported in 10.04 (the LTS, long term support)
<holstein> Kathrin: you could try it live, see if the card works, then... you can decide if you want to install 10.04, or make note of the alsa and kernel versions and we can discuss your options
<holstein> Kathrin: if 10.04 *doesnt* seem to work any better, then you still know something helpful
<Kathrin> Oh wait this is all going too fast.
<holstein> Kathrin:  no hurry
<holstein> no stress either
<holstein> i say, do what you feel comfortable with
<holstein> for me, when i was a new user, and even still... i use live CD's to learn things... what kernels work, how well hardware support used to be
<holstein> this is something that is easy to do, and not affect the machine at all
<dec_> beginner question, I've installed the ide jGrasp to /opt/jgrasp and it launches from a script /opt/jgrasp/bin/jgrasp which launches the executable /opt/jgrasp/bin/linux/jgrasp. Trying to launch the script I'm getting an error and the instructions say You may want to add the "bin" subdirectory of this directory to your execution path or create a soft link to .../jgrasp/bin/jgrasp from a directory on the executable path.
<dec_> what command do I use with ln -s to create the symlink it wants ?
<Kathrin> Ok I read the links. If I understood correctly, I have two options: installing alsa driver or using the old Ubuntu. The third thing with HdaIntelSound I didn't understand.
<holstein> dec_: i would probably just try and do that in the GUI
<holstein> rightclick, make link...
<dec_> I don't have a gui...
<holstein> dec_: good for you:)
<holstein> dec_: whats your beginner question...
<dec_> I'm trying to launch the script for jgrasp and I think it can't find the executable it wants
<philipballew> Kathrin, hey! so i would boot into the cd like you did when you installed ubuntu but this time use 10.04 and not 11.04
<holstein> ln -s filename linkname is all in know :/
<philipballew> then see if sound works, if not id say install updated sound configuring software onto the laptop. then if neither of those work. well see other options
<Kathrin> I dont think I have 10.04. The disc says it's 11.04. Or is both on the disc?
<philipballew> on.
<holstein> dec_: its ~/jgrasp175/jgrasp/bin/jgrasp right?
<philipballew> no.
<philipballew> youd download 11.04
<philipballew> did you download 11.04? or how did you get it
<dec_> No, it's /opt/jgrasp/bin/jgrasp
<dec_> the script is
<holstein> dec_: yeah, im looking at something old
<Kathrin> Download? I bought a magazine with a CD
<Kathrin> No DVD sorry.
<philipballew> nice!
<dec_> so the script errors out with ./linux/grasp: not found
<philipballew> well Kathrin do you have a black cd anywhere?
<philipballew> *blank
<holstein> dec_: what script? pastebin that...
<Kathrin> I think I have one. I'm gonna look for it.
<philipballew> if you have a flash drive you can use that to
<dec_> Here is the pastebin of the script
<dec_> http://pastebin.com/AjJ7FZJX
<Kathrin> I don't know what a flash drive is but I found a blank DVD.
<philipballew> blank dvd works perfectly
<Kathrin> Ok.
<holstein> dec_: sorry... over my head :/
<holstein> hang around though, im sure someone will come along who can help
<dec_> okay thanks
<philipballew> holstein, she found a blank dvd and can download if she needs probably
<holstein> Kathrin: its up to you really
<holstein> i mean, if it were me, and that was my first linux install, id be happy sound is working :)
<holstein> Kathrin: did you upgrade your pacakges?
<holstein> thats an easy thing to check on
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kathrin> In the terminal?
<philipballew> Kathrin, use the update manager\
<philipballew> if you dont prefer the terminal
<holstein> yeah, use whatever you want to use Kathrin ... terminal, update manager, synaptic
<Kathrin> Ok. The terminal is hard to understand. So I start the Update Manager.
<philipballew> sounds good. click check and let it load and search for updates
<holstein> depends on what you are used to... i find the update manager cumbersome
<philipballew> i only use update manager when it pops up with updates, otherwise i use terminal.
<holstein> i disable it pretty quick after install
<philipballew> but when i was using ubuntu as a new user, back in its brown days i used it exclusively
<holstein> hehe... yup
 * philipballew still wonders why brown was default
<holstein> i liked it... it was really an interesting look right out of the box
<holstein> unique
<Kathrin> It says I'm up-to-date.
<holstein> Kathrin: i would have called that 'the easy fix'
<philipballew> alright. what would you do first holstein? ppa or test live?
<holstein> lol... i would just deal with it
<holstein> but, i never plug headphones into my laptop
<philipballew> i use headphones like no other
<holstein> assuming you know how to purge that PPA, it wont hurt to try a newer alsa
<holstein> i would look in pavucontrol though
<holstein> that would be easy too
 * philipballew once had a sound issue, but 18 hours straight in front of computer later... fixed!
<holstein> philipballew: i hear you ;)
<Kathrin> 18 hours?
<Kathrin> Without a break?
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<philipballew> yeah, it was really bad Kathrin
<Kathrin> Wow, I couldn't d othat.
<Kathrin> My eyes would hurt.
<philipballew> yeah, it wasnt a common thing, but it was all evening through the night.
<Kathrin> Ok so I do what it says in the link?
<philipballew> yeah. i can just paste the comands for you to paste in the terminal here
<philipballew> would you like that Kathrin
<Kathrin> If you don't mind.
<Kathrin> Sorry, to bother you with all that. I feel stupid. :-(
<philipballew> id love to :)
<philipballew> dont feel stupid. I come on here all the time with questions
<philipballew> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<philipballew> sudo apt-get update
<Kathrin> Ok.
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<philipballew> sudo reboot
<philipballew> my friend had an asus that had your problem and this fixed it
<Kathrin> Oh that sounds promising :-)
<philipballew> holstein, even if the ppa isnt gonna work. someone can file a bug and then sometime her ppa will update and sound would work
<philipballew> yeah, Kathrin even if it doesnt work. these sound packages your installing update frequently, so an update might come one day and all the sudden it works
<philipballew> lets hope it works when she returns
<Kathrin> I'm back.
<philipballew> whats up :)
<Kathrin> Hm?
<philipballew> how is the sound?
<Kathrin> Oh I forgot to test.
<philipballew> haha. anytime. no hurry
<nlsthzn_work> hehe
<Kathrin> Oh it works!
<Kathrin> Thank you so much.
<Kathrin> All of you.
<philipballew> SWEET POTATOES!
<philipballew> anytime :)
<nlsthzn_work> so what was the fix in the end?
<philipballew> the ppa sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<philipballew> the upstream has fixed it
<nlsthzn_work> awesome...
<philipballew> Kathrin, I hope you love ubuntu. anything else with ubuntu we can probably find some way to answer here to :)
 * nlsthzn_work hands philipballew a cookie for all his effort... 
<Kathrin> Yes I like it very much :-) And now that I can listen to music without annoying anyone its even better
 * philipballew munches cookie yum yum yum
<philipballew> always a plus. is there anything with your system you are unsure of or have any question about?
<Kathrin> Hm, no everything else is fine.
<philipballew> excellent. well whenever you have a problem you now know where to come :)
<Kathrin> Yes :-)
<Kathrin> And thank you again.
<philipballew> if i am not here whenever you come by, holstein or someone will be here, if not ill be on soon.
<philipballew> you are welcome :)
<Kathrin> Can I also come if I don't have a question?
<philipballew> very much so
<Kathrin> I mean just to hang around
<philipballew> hang out is good
<Kathrin> Ok great.
<philipballew> we talk on here and also you can maybe help someone if you can. feel free to stay loged in
<Kathrin> Oh I think till I can help someone I have to learn lots more.
<philipballew> for sure, but here is a great place to learn lots more
<Kathrin> :-)
<philipballew> ;)
<Kathrin> Where are you from? US?
<Kathrin> Or should I not have asked?
<Kathrin> Sorry :-(
<philipballew> sorry, i was takin a shower Kathrin
<philipballew> i live in ca
<philipballew> what about you?
<Kathrin> Does ca mean california?
<philipballew> yes it does
<Kathrin> Wow nice.
<Kathrin> I'm in Germany
<philipballew> https://twitter.com/#!/philipballew
<philipballew> ^thats me!
<philipballew> never been there. is it nice?
<philipballew> ca is nice. its 100f here today
<philipballew> but thats normal
<Kathrin> Oh you look so young. I thought you were older.
<Kathrin> Germany is ok.
<Kathrin> I don't like it THAT much.
<philipballew> 19, that pic does look a little young. is that were you've always lived
<Kathrin> Yes.
<Kathrin> How come you know so much about computers with 19?
<philipballew> hum. ive used linux for 4 years
<philipballew> probaly just from breaking my system and having to fix it or have someone help me fix it
<Kathrin> Oh I see.
<philipballew> what made you wanna try ubuntu?
<Kathrin> I heard that with Ubuntu you don't have trouble with viruses. And I read an article some time ago about the guy who invented it and what he is like. It said he wants everyone to have a good experience with computers and for free. That sounded very nice so I thought I give it a try.
<philipballew> you wont get viriuses and its never gonna slow down on you. its not gonna be yur "perfect windows replacement" but will do most everything you need to do
<Kathrin> Yes, I mean I mostly use the computer for surfing and listening to music. And that works well.
<philipballew> excellent. it seems like you like it so far?
<Kathrin> Yes. It's not as hard to understand as I thought.
<Kathrin> Except for the terminal thing.
<Kathrin> Oh no, it's 01:15 already!
<Kathrin> I have to go.
<Kathrin> See you. And thanks again to all of you.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-16
<Liquidsnakex> hey holstein !
<Liquidsnakex> i am in a problem please help me man !
<Liquidsnakex> hey philipballew
<philipballew> whats your problem Liquidsnakex
<Liquidsnakex> i want to put ubuntu 11.04 with win xp, and have them both functional and bootable,
<Liquidsnakex> i don't understand what is mount point and boot loader installation
<philipballew> are you using the graphical install?
<Liquidsnakex> i am installing from the cd
<Liquidsnakex> and i freed 10 giga 9 for the ubuntu and 1 for the swap area is this correct ?
<philipballew> the installer should do that all for you. just choose the duel boot option and select how much you want for each system
<Liquidsnakex> well there is a problem, the ubuntu installer takes from drive D: which is almost full and i use it and don't want it to get smaller
<Liquidsnakex> so i cut 10 giga from C: because it's empty & i want to put ubuntu 11.04 on that empty new partition
<philipballew> then install it on there. http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/23/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-from-usb-or-cd/
<Liquidsnakex> yes but what should i do choose for the Mount point and the boot loader installation ?
<philipballew> it shiuld do that automaticly. if in doubt chose the ubuntu partition
<Liquidsnakex> well i am sorry but it doesn't seem to do that auto.
<philipballew> are you using the regular installer?
 * philipballew has never duel booted
<Liquidsnakex> ouch ...
<philipballew> what?
<Liquidsnakex> yea i am using the normal installation method , putting cd iso, choose install ubuntu, then i get stuck at that point which i want to install ubuntu on a specific partition i freed it
<urlin2u> could I suggest a screen shot of gparted looking at the HD ;)
<Liquidsnakex> urlin2u what's the gparted ? sorry not good with abbreviations
 * nlsthzn_work can see a photo of a screen being uploaded shortly...
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, gparted is a partitioner on the live ubuntu cd.
<philipballew> g stands for gnome
<Liquidsnakex> thanks folks
<Liquidsnakex> well i will do it right away how to send it to you to check it ?
<philipballew> someone will see it yes
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, image bin attach it then post the http address  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Liquidsnakex> well wait a urlin2u please, i cannot go to the installation process and capture a screenshot at the same time
<philipballew> gparted is not part of the install
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, my suggestion is to it first to make sure what your doing is correct.
<Liquidsnakex> i am just confused about the Moint Point and boot loader installation i need to understand them so i can install ubuntu 11.04 without any problems
<urlin2u> excellent advice here but some stuff is not known for example how many partitions now as in primaries
<philipballew> i gtg. off to davis lug meeting
<Liquidsnakex> i am searching for about 3 hours for them and there is not sufficiant data or info about them
<Liquidsnakex> i see
<Liquidsnakex> i had 2 partitons C & D . on C windows xp, i created a new partition E 10 giga, logical one i guess
<philipballew> open gparted
<philipballew> take screenshot
<philipballew> :)
<Liquidsnakex> processing
<Liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168011
<Liquidsnakex> thanks philipballew
<Liquidsnakex> where is holstein and nlsthzn_work
 * nlsthzn_work lurks in the shadows
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, the 10 gig partion is a ntfs is that where you wanted the Ubuntu?
<Liquidsnakex> yes urlin2u
<Liquidsnakex> i will of course format it to ext4 for ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, so ubuntu would be a ext4 how much ram do you have?
<urlin2u> cool you know the ext type
<Liquidsnakex> 1 GB
<Liquidsnakex> yea urlin2u i have been doing some reading so i don't waste time here
<urlin2u> cool so with gparted, make a 9 gig ext4 and a swap after it, from the live cd.
<Liquidsnakex> i am just stuck at those points of : Mouting point and boot loader installation what does it mean it's confusing me that's all
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, no problem I can help you there, we wil build the partitions then custom instal and go through that. ;-)
<urlin2u> urlin2u, you have to be on the live cd though with no keys showing which means mounted
<Liquidsnakex> thanks urlin2u
<urlin2u> no probem both the other helpers are awesome, but not here at the moment
<Liquidsnakex> ouch
<Liquidsnakex> well if you could just explain to me what does those mean the mount point and boot loader installatio
 * nlsthzn_work has faith in urlin2u ability to get this done... 
<Liquidsnakex> i just want to make the laptop able to dual boot both xp and ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, thats easy, the grub bootoader wil pick up XP.
<Liquidsnakex> so shall i leave it as xp because it's not the "default" by the way
<Nubi1Kenobi>  ned to make fslint see my NAS drive.....not sure how
<Nubi1Kenobi> need
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, we wont touch XP just install ubuntu and it's bootloader will show XP for booting.
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, so you under stand that we need to unmount all the partitions to change them using the live cd booted.
<urlin2u> the 10 gig to a 9 gig ext4
<Liquidsnakex> i see
<Liquidsnakex> convert the 10 to ext4 you mean ?
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, are you on the live cd you must be.
<Liquidsnakex> i dont want to touch the other 2 partitions
<Liquidsnakex> yes
<Liquidsnakex> im using it now
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, we wont I do this on my setup all the time I run W7.
<urlin2u> and natty and others
<Liquidsnakex> i see
<Liquidsnakex> thanks alot man
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, open the disk utility and unmount the extended sda2 and sda5
<Liquidsnakex> yea i am trying to look for the unmount option
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, are you in disk manager, just click the sda2, maybe the sda HD first to show it then sda2 the unmount then sda5 unmount.
<Liquidsnakex> yea it just shows unmount for the sda5
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, you will have to unmount sda2 first
<urlin2u> it is the extended look close
<Liquidsnakex> well there is not button for it urlin2u
<Liquidsnakex> yea i know i can screenshot it for you to check urself
<Liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168014
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, it will be above sda5 and sda6 they are inside of it in the partition picture window. you can open gparted again to see if the key is next to it=sdfa2.
<urlin2u> sda2
<Liquidsnakex> yes i can see it clearly urlin2u , thats not the point
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, I understand, open gparted and look if there is a key on the sda2 line
<Liquidsnakex> i cannot find unamount for the extended sda2 itself
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, no problem we can just reboot and open nothing but gparted to be set.
<urlin2u> that is easiest. ;)
<Liquidsnakex> yea urlin2u there is one logical partition busy, that's why i cannot find unamount
<Liquidsnakex> so shall i unamount that busy logical partition so the whol extended partition is not busy anymore ?
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, no problem just reboot the live cd and then open gparted and look for the keys not being on the sda2 and sda5 and sda6 lines
<Liquidsnakex> well rebooting takes a long time it's an old machine no other way :( ?
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, not sure why it ios busy are you using any of those partitions?
<Liquidsnakex> well now the moment i am talking to you i am using the live cd feature
<Liquidsnakex> there must be a mistake i did ,right ?
<urlin2u> are you using any of those partition say like playing music in sda5
<Liquidsnakex> no nothing at all
<Liquidsnakex> just this web browser ffirefox
<Liquidsnakex> just this broswer gparted and disk utility
<urlin2u> Liquidsnakex, I only feel comfortable with a reboot that extended should not be busy, try closing everything nothing shoud be running, except gparted for confirmation and disk utility for unmounting
<Liquidsnakex> well sure urlin2u let me try it
<Liquidsnakex> thanks alot
<urlin2u> cose gparted turn off ff and open disk utiity
<urlin2u> close
<urlin2u> cose ecert=ything tehn open disk utility
<Liquidsnakex> and close firefox too ?
<urlin2u> close everything is what I meant sorry
<urlin2u> yes
<Liquidsnakex> alright no problems urlin2u going to try
<urlin2u> using chatzilla I assume
<urlin2u> now
<Nubi1Kenobi> CrOnOs2000,  you around?
<urlin2u> Nubi1Kenobi, have you tried the question in #ubuntu
<Nubi1Kenobi> yeah
<Nubi1Kenobi> same result
<Nubi1Kenobi> nothing
<nlsthzn_work> Well... if GParted found a disc mounted that it wants to modify it would warn you and ask if you would like to unmount it...
<urlin2u> Nubi1Kenobi, takes a while sometimes if I new I woud help ;-)
<CrOnOs2000> Nubi1Kenobi,  im here i was just setup my google+ count
<urlin2u> yay
<Nubi1Kenobi> urlin2u, thanks
<urlin2u> no problem
<Nubi1Kenobi> CrOnOs2000, i started to set mine up
<Nubi1Kenobi> CrOnOs2000, have you used FSlint for anyting?
<Nubi1Kenobi> CrOnOs2000, need some help with it
<CrOnOs2000> sorry never tryed before
<razorandnotso> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm learning about ssh, but I'm having some problems. I'm running ubuntu 11.04 on a desktop and centos in virtualbox, and i'm trying to ssh into my mac that's on the same network
<razorandnotso> centos is connected to the network, i've checked my router devices
<liquidsnakex> urlin2u
<razorandnotso> both oses get the same problem: they hang at connecting to the mac
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, were you using chatzilla
<liquidsnakex> i don't know but suddenly exclamation marks appeared beside sda1
<liquidsnakex> no
<liquidsnakex> this firefox web browser
<urlin2u> in gparted?
<liquidsnakex> yea
<urlin2u> screen shot it
<liquidsnakex> beside the windows partition a key and exclamation mark appeared
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, you may need a chkdsk.
<liquidsnakex> da** ....
<liquidsnakex> but the disk utility says disk is healthy
<liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168022
<nlsthzn_work> liquidsnakex: I wouldn't worry to much about that partition... you won't be touching it for this...
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, so hard to say I'm assuming here, there is a right claick on partition in gparted then information do this with sda1, and see what it says
<liquidsnakex> unable to find mount point unable to read the contents of this file system !
<liquidsnakex> because some of these operations may be unavailable
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, can you shutdown gparted open just the disk utiity and unmount sda1?
<liquidsnakex> hey nltshzn_work
<liquidsnakex> done urlin2u
<liquidsnakex> then
<liquidsnakex> ?
<nlsthzn_work> urlin2u: AFAIK as soon as you use gparted to make changes and it first needs to unmount a partition it will prompt you... in this case I don't think it will...
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, now delete the sda6 make a 9 gig ext4 then a 1 ggig swap next to it with gparted after closing the disk manager
<urlin2u> nlsthzn_work, if I need your hep I wil ask commenting does not make this any easier bro.
<nlsthzn_work> urlin2u: fair enough... lurk mode: ACTIVATED...
<liquidsnakex> people please  don't fight or argue
<urlin2u> nlsthzn_work, no problem but I'm a experienced user.
<liquidsnakex> i just need your great experience and your assistance in this that's all
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, no fighting just communicating. ;-)
<liquidsnakex> done urlin2u
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, give me another screenie.
<liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168027
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, in that unallocated put a swap then take another screenshot so we know we are on the same page
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, you have to run them to with the green check mark
<liquidsnakex> how do i put a swap urlin2u ?
<liquidsnakex> yea i noticed i should execute the commands i am doing
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, the dropdown where you found the ext4 has a swap option just scroll
<urlin2u> right click the unallocated add then choose swap.
<liquidsnakex> well yea the unallocated dropdown menu is all grey and theres no option to choose swap
<urlin2u> then click the green check mark to execute tis so we see partitions= sda6 and sda7
<liquidsnakex> it's like unavailable
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, cick the checkmark to run the delete and ext4 build first then
<liquidsnakex> i clicked on the checkmark
<liquidsnakex> and it succesffuly created that sda6 as ext4
<liquidsnakex> the unallocated is still unallocated and i can't do anything in it
<urlin2u> cool the swap option should be available now in the unallocated.
<liquidsnakex> well it's not available :/
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, do you see any keys is anything mounted
<liquidsnakex> sorry nope
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, give me another screenie
<liquidsnakex> of Gparted or Disk utility ?
<urlin2u> gparted, that is all that should be running by the way.
<urlin2u> if you had the disk utility open that may be blocking the swap
<liquidsnakex> i closed it, refresh the GParted and nothing new :/
<urlin2u> if so close the disk utility and see if swap is available now
<urlin2u> lest se a picture
<liquidsnakex> your screenie
<liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168029
<urlin2u> click new then swap
<liquidsnakex> linux swap ?
<urlin2u> the the green check to run
<urlin2u> yes
<urlin2u> thats the one
<urlin2u> ;-)
<urlin2u> you will get used to this then be helping others
<urlin2u> give me a screenshot when you have the swap in place
<liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168033
<liquidsnakex> thanks alot man
<liquidsnakex> well i want to Install Ubuntu 11.04 on sda6 of course, so i should flag it bootable ?
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, no problem your ready to install, we want to run the install stop at the screen shot that asks where
<urlin2u> gui partitioning screen choice of where and tyoe
<urlin2u> type
<liquidsnakex> i see
<urlin2u> we will choose the custom one at the bottom.
<liquidsnakex> but i want to Install Ubuntu 11.04 on sda6 of course, so i should flag it boot ?
<liquidsnakex> from the GParted ?
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, no Ubuntu does not need a boot flag.
<urlin2u> does not
<liquidsnakex> well i want to put ubuntu 11.04 beside win xp ? don't forget that please
<urlin2u> we will install to sda6 at the partitining choice area
<urlin2u> sda6 right
<liquidsnakex> i see, i will choose sda6 when it gives me the choices to the installation place right ?
<urlin2u> close everything then hit the install  button  yeah it will be easy once we get there all partitions are listed there.
<liquidsnakex> well yea but what about the mount point choices and the boot loader installation ?
<liquidsnakex> i don't understand them
<liquidsnakex> should i configure something in them or leave them ?
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, I understand your concern that is done at the same partitioning are, I got your back bro.
<urlin2u> araea
<urlin2u> area
<urlin2u> the partition choice for install and mount and bootis all in one place
<liquidsnakex> yea so when i install ubuntu 11.04 on sda6 it will autom. boot or i should flag the sda6 partition as Boot ? like that Xp one ?
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, no boot flag we will just make sure the Ubuntu boot goes to the HD mbr.
<liquidsnakex> so now i should start installing ?
<liquidsnakex> bbut this browser will be closed
<liquidsnakex> :/
<urlin2u> yep if everything is closed no keys showing in gparted you can hit install.
<liquidsnakex> alright man
<urlin2u> browser is okay
<liquidsnakex> see you after it
<liquidsnakex> thanks alot for your help
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, hold on
<liquidsnakex> i am here i am here
<urlin2u> you need to do a ci=ustom insytall it is not automatic
<liquidsnakex> i see you mean choose the advanced way ?
<urlin2u> stay with me the browser can stay open, tell me when you get the gui that has options for install.
<liquidsnakex> then choose sda6 , am i right ?
<urlin2u> it will be the bottom choice
<urlin2u> are you there yet
<liquidsnakex> just a sec
<urlin2u> we want our cart in front of the horse we are doing this systematically.
<liquidsnakex> it's an old laptop, 2004/2005 can hear the dvdrom laser fighting ....
<liquidsnakex> screenie http://imagebin.org/168034
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, correct something else yo9u will do several things there first click on sda6 when you get there.
<urlin2u> screen shots are great thanks
<liquidsnakex> you are welcome man, i should be thanking you
<liquidsnakex> gotta work my a$$ here to learn
<urlin2u> hey this is what we do
<urlin2u> let me know when you click sda6 another window will open
<liquidsnakex> well something i am stuck in urlin2u
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, what
<liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168035
<liquidsnakex> what should i do about the "Device for boot loader installation" ?
<liquidsnakex> leave the 1st choice, 2nd choice, or what please ?
<urlin2u> choose dev/sda  this is the boot part you were asking about sda=the HD mbr
<liquidsnakex> i see
<urlin2u> master boot record is the mbr
<urlin2u> never put grub in windows
<liquidsnakex> so this won't destroy win xp right ?
<urlin2u> nope
<liquidsnakex> it wil leave the win xp boot as it is right ?
<urlin2u> leave XP alobe and choose sda
<liquidsnakex> so later i can choose between xp and ubuntu ?
<urlin2u> alone
<urlin2u> yes we need to do more in that window as well
<liquidsnakex> i am just making sure man, this is my 1st ubuntu os to be honest ...
<urlin2u> no problem
<liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168037
<urlin2u> after choosing the dev/sda top line click on sda6
<urlin2u> looks good
<urlin2u> click sda6
<liquidsnakex> so i choose s dev/sda6 for installation & ATA IC ... ? right ?
<urlin2u> yep
<liquidsnakex> okay i am ready
<liquidsnakex> hit install man
<urlin2u> then a widow will open more work there
<liquidsnakex> i am afraid the laptop won't take it and die lol
<liquidsnakex> shall i hit install now ?
<urlin2u> yno
<urlin2u> no
<urlin2u> when you clicked sda6 did a window open?
<liquidsnakex> i see
<liquidsnakex> double clicked on sda6
<liquidsnakex> yup
<liquidsnakex> Edit Partiton window popped up
<urlin2u> screenie so I can explain
<liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168038
<liquidsnakex> screenie sir
<urlin2u> we will edit correctly this is the format confo=irm and mount area.
<liquidsnakex> yea man i am dying at this point really
<urlin2u> first click use as and choose ext4 then click format keep it open.
<liquidsnakex> done.
<urlin2u> on the mount choose /
<liquidsnakex> Mount point /boot  or " / " only ?
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, /
<urlin2u> om=nly
<liquidsnakex> done
<liquidsnakex> done doe
<urlin2u> only
<urlin2u> screenie would be good now
<liquidsnakex> http://imagebin.org/168039
<urlin2u> I have done this systematically to make sure you understand and we are on the same page. ;-)
<liquidsnakex> thanks alot man
<liquidsnakex> appreciate your assistance VERY MUCH
<urlin2u> hit okay the screen will close and quickly reformat that sda6 partition no danger to XP then hit the go ahed install whatever the next is
<liquidsnakex> alright man
<liquidsnakex> i hope and pray it won't kill the laptop
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, you have got it you will be asked for a name a password at some point
<liquidsnakex> it's old enough, feelin ubuntu 11.04 is a hot chick ridin an old guy (my laptop) rofl
<urlin2u> lol
<liquidsnakex> sure urlin2u no problems
<liquidsnakex> haha
<urlin2u> the other stayed with us till now nlsthzn_work
<liquidsnakex> nlsthzn_work i think he is busy or away
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, so once your installed reboot to Ubuntu first.
<urlin2u> I will be here the install will probably take about 20 min
<liquidsnakex> i am in the keyboard layout
<urlin2u> cool
<liquidsnakex> the laptop is pretty busy responding in a diffuclt manner
<urlin2u> probably the cd reader
<liquidsnakex> yea man, i bought it second hand :/
<urlin2u> do you have a xp cd you will want one in the future
<urlin2u> for safety if needed for repairs
<liquidsnakex> yea i have one
<urlin2u> cool
<liquidsnakex> sure man that's a positive
<urlin2u> always have the right tools is what I mean. ;-)
<liquidsnakex> sure i totally get you
<liquidsnakex> im currently in the who are you ? installation page
<Beav3r> Hello all. I'm a total new ubuntu user. I am having a problem with getting a ndiswapper-installed pci wireless adapter to work. In nm-list it's showing up correctly after installing ndiswapper now but in the windicator the wifi isn't showing up. It's a linksys WDM300n. Anyone have any ideas?
<liquidsnakex> another poor fella ...
<urlin2u> once this is all done and booted to ubuntu to run a grub-update and all you may want to run a chkldsk on XP as well.
<urlin2u> chkdsk
<liquidsnakex> well urlin2u i just want to see ubuntu 11.04 successffully installed and bootable as well as that option of choosing winxp or ubuntu is working too
<liquidsnakex> and yea i have read what you are telling me in some forums
<liquidsnakex> to check the integrity of both systems and thanks alot man for mentioning it
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, the no file seen in XP may be a anomaly we will see if you can open it from ubuntu when you reboot.
<liquidsnakex> what's the no file seen ?
<liquidsnakex> you mean that i cannot see anything when ubuntu is installed because of xp ?
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, you should be running a chkdsk on occasion anyway, depending on how much you use xp
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, gparted and the red dot said it couldn't read XP, no big deal this happens could be a anomaly
<liquidsnakex> i am a bit worried now ...
<urlin2u> you have done nothing wrong don't worry
<liquidsnakex> perhaps because xp is an a$$h*le :D ?
<liquidsnakex> i see
<liquidsnakex> lol ...
<liquidsnakex> when i tell my friends about ubuntu 11.04 they make fun of me and start sayin freeky geeky :S:S:S
<liquidsnakex> i dunno , is it much fun paying $$ for unstable os such as vista, then win7 ...
<urlin2u> the screen shots of gparted with everything unmounted showed X Pto be there
<liquidsnakex> yea i understand
<urlin2u> I got W7 for cheap as a college student
<urlin2u> much safer as well
<liquidsnakex> well here man it costs some what much ...
<liquidsnakex> .... egypt ....
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, you heading for college soon, or been there?
<liquidsnakex> yea man im in college now
<liquidsnakex> 2nd year business administration
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, you can get windows for free maybe or like 25$ us like me
<liquidsnakex> well yea i understand you i tried to look for student version, but guess what, they just make copy out of an original disc ! wtf you know !
<urlin2u> W7 server for free
<urlin2u> student version is regular purchase I have w7 pro
<liquidsnakex> i am in egypt my friend not usa ...
<urlin2u> mdsnn or something like that
<liquidsnakex> yea the supported stuff for college people to fight piracy and so ...
<urlin2u> you just need the key for the version you want, you can get the ISO, and dvd's with the msdnn purchase
<urlin2u> are things getting more stable there?
<liquidsnakex> yea but didn't work, those mtfkers steal everything , everything even USAID stuff we should receive ...
<liquidsnakex> yea it's currently retrieving stuff i think updating of course, the router LED is blinking
<liquidsnakex> 9 of 30
<liquidsnakex> u live in usa urlin2u ?
<urlin2u> pacific NW Oregon
<liquidsnakex> nice
<liquidsnakex> i am egypt, cairo
<liquidsnakex> and honestly i don't own a camel or a tent :D lol
<liquidsnakex> jk
<urlin2u> beautiful area hours from the ocean to the mountains for skiing.  Don't worry no false cultural images here. ;-)
<liquidsnakex> yea man of course fun is 100% guaranteed there unlike here
<liquidsnakex> protests and demonstrations, curfew , army inspections army road blocks
<urlin2u> as long as your part of the dominant white culture basically.
<liquidsnakex> lol yea man
<liquidsnakex> actually i am an armenian too
<liquidsnakex> but ended up in egypt :'(
<urlin2u> part native american and who knows what else here.
<liquidsnakex> it's like living among 80 million bin laden rofl
<liquidsnakex> yea man
<urlin2u> his diatribe was not all wrong but the actions were.
<liquidsnakex> diatribe ? im sorry don't understand this word
<urlin2u> killing anybody even your own is wrong
<urlin2u> rhetoric
<liquidsnakex> thanks
<urlin2u> beliefs
<liquidsnakex> yea got it
<liquidsnakex> thanks man i am just exhausted it's like 4:20 am here haven't slept all day
<Nubi1Kenobi> hey, in terminal mode.......need to find the path of a network drive
<Nubi1Kenobi> any help?
<urlin2u> the world is not a pretty place nobody has all if it correct, you will sleep after this.
<liquidsnakex> yea man absolutely right
<urlin2u> Nubi1Kenobi, have you tried the #ubuntu channel?
<bazhang> getting offtopic here..
<Nubi1Kenobi> well, i am still a beginner
<urlin2u> I would help if I could
<Nubi1Kenobi> i do not think that is off topic....
<urlin2u> nop problem it is for evceryone
<urlin2u> Nubi1Kenobi, your using ubuntu it is okay
<Nubi1Kenobi> I disagree
<Nubi1Kenobi> anyways.........
<urlin2u> with what?
<Nubi1Kenobi> You.
<urlin2u> okay
<urlin2u> bazhang, sorry about that
<liquidsnakex> urlin2u it says downloading languages packs and a timer like 88:29
<liquidsnakex> man
<liquidsnakex> i will die like that
<liquidsnakex> clicking skip is bad ?
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, probably will speed up the main thing is on the reboot go to ubuntu, and run a update, and a in the terminal sudo update-grub
<urlin2u> I wouldn't click skip took alot of work to get here.
<liquidsnakex> no no that's for "the language packs" man
<liquidsnakex> are you focusing or you are tired
<urlin2u> your choice I wouldn't
<liquidsnakex> skipping language packs is bad :/ ?
<liquidsnakex> concentrate here man leave the reefer for the party :D
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, hard to say but, all I can say is I wouldn't
<liquidsnakex> ouch man
<liquidsnakex> 1 hour for downloading packages
<liquidsnakex> seems i will sleep and let it work :/
<urlin2u> liquidsnakex, yu could do that it will hold when done with a reboot prompt
<liquidsnakex> i am sorry but what i can do it ?
<liquidsnakex> take a nap ?
<urlin2u> do what you want
<liquidsnakex> 113:13 remaning :(
<liquidsnakex> this timer is ...
<liquidsnakex> well i will sleep and let it on
<liquidsnakex> what else will happen man after the installation ? reboot then ?
<urlin2u> yes reboot to ubuntu run the update then in the terminal run sudo update-grub
<liquidsnakex> well thanks i will write that down
<urlin2u> the terminal will ask for a password you wont see it when typing
<liquidsnakex> well what pw ? my pw ?
<urlin2u> look at the power manager and make sur it is not set for any shutdowns.
<urlin2u> you put a password with your user name?
<liquidsnakex> yes
<urlin2u> that is the password for everything when asked for one
<liquidsnakex> nice
<urlin2u> can be changed if needed.
<liquidsnakex> no problems
<liquidsnakex> i will crash now man very tired
<liquidsnakex> thanks alot for your assistance appreciate it and appreciate all your effort
<urlin2u> you set then, check that your computer will not shutdown in the power manager if you haven't already.
<liquidsnakex> gonna leave the webpage open
<liquidsnakex> i did i did
<liquidsnakex> of course
<liquidsnakex> nothing will shutdown
<urlin2u> no problem, come back as needed.;-)
<liquidsnakex> thanks alot man
<liquidsnakex> hope this works
<urlin2u> ;-)
<liquidsnakex> or i will shift myself really
<liquidsnakex> lol
<urlin2u> you will see XP in the boot menu just go there after booting ti Ubuntu and running the update and update-grub
<urlin2u> to
<liquidsnakex> isnt there any xzibit guy to pimp computers ...
<liquidsnakex> i see
<sluckxz> is there a way to apt-get purge everything back to the core install?
<urlin2u> sluckxz,  don't think so; what is the problem?
<sluckxz> just want to go back and try again.
<sluckxz> is there a way to run tasksel standard and remove everything else?
<urlin2u> not familiar with debian commands personally.
<urlin2u> problem with the purge idea is that you haven't named what you have done, or answerd what the problem is.
<sluckxz> i loaded a few desktops i want removed xfce and lxde
<sluckxz> just want to start over at a core system like the old ubuntu server version and try again
<sluckxz> no big problem.  im unhappy with performance
<urlin2u> that is fixable look on the web for removing the desktops you can get a list off all there packages. Or just reinstall.
<bazhang> sluckxz, try the !puregnome !purekde !purelxde links, just dont install the ubuntu-desktop or whatever at the end
<sluckxz> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<bazhang> !purelxde
<ubot2> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> all the links are there ^
<urlin2u> psychocats is the place for sure
<sluckxz> cool ill start with the cats.  thanks
<Geodude> Er, I did something bad :( I kept getting an error in wine that had something to do with winmm.dll, so I went into winecfg and disabled it. Now when I try to open winecfg I get err:module:import_dll Library winmm.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winecfg.exe") not found
<Geodude> and winecfg won't open. So, how do I enable winmm.dll if I can't open winecfg?
<bazhang> Geodude, #winehq for that
<Geodude> They won't answer my question in newb form, though. And then they'll yell at me for not understanding them.
<holstein> i dont use wine much like that anymore, but i remember throwing .wine away a lot and starting over
<Geodude> I hadn't thought of that.
<Geodude> How do I do the thing where I make a new/clean .wine folder/registry/winecfg?
<holstein> Geodude: i remember just trashing it, and generating a new one when winecfg started
<holstein> something tricky i was using... slingplayer? something odd like that... i dont do it anymore
<Geodude> Got it. Thanks a ton holstein :)
<Beav3r> My 11.04 system is hanging at a purple screen after re-installation. Can anyone help me out?
<Beav3r> The HDD light is off and hitting esc brings me to a black screen with a cursor. The virtual console runs fine though
<holstein> Beever: i would look at the graphics driver... i would try running the CD live using the 'nomodeset' option
<urlin2u> holstein, how is it going.
<holstein> urlin2u: not bad
<urlin2u> holstein, good deal just saying hi. ;-)
<holstein> its late, and i cant sleep, but i think im going to try again :)
<urlin2u> I hate when that happens. ;(
<Geodude> Is there some easy way launch winecfg for separate prefixes? Like, an icon. Instead of having to type WINEPREFIX=/home/geo/.wine-games winecfg in a terminal every time?
<holstein> Geodude: you might be able to make an icon on the desktop... a lanucher with 'app in terminal' as an option
<holstein> i havent tried with wine commands like that though
<Geodude> Tried that, it fails to launch. big red thing on my terminal.
<holstein> Geodude: what thing?
<Geodude> FAILSAUCE D:
<Geodude> Okay it didn't say failsauce.
<bioterror> holstein, how about alias
<Geodude> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<holstein> bioterror: i like it :)
<Geodude> Failed to execute child process "WINEPREFIX=/home/geo/.wine" (No such file or directory)
<holstein> Geodude: try what bioterror is suggesting
<bioterror> !alias
<ubot2> Factoid 'alias' not found
<bioterror> :o
<Geodude> D:
<bioterror> make two aliases
 * Geodude googles.
<bioterror> winegame and winenormal
<bioterror> or something
<bioterror> when you want to play games, you way winegame and it will change the prefix
<bioterror> say
<Geodude> :/ Alias (TV series 2001-2006) - IMDb
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> alias ls='ls --color=always'
<bioterror> for example
<Geodude> D:
<bioterror> when I say ls, it will perform command ls --color=always
<bioterror> add that to /etc/bash.bashrc
 * Geodude stares into space.
<Geodude> You're saying words at me and I appreciate that, really. But I have no idea what you are saying. lol.
<Geodude> let me google for a minute and see if I can figure out what an alias is.
<bioterror> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html
<Geodude> or that, thanks :]
<Geodude> Yeah this is not in engish.
<Geodude> English, either.
<bioterror> Geodude, what's the command you say in terminal
<bioterror> I assumed you used terminal
<Geodude> I did it! :D I'm a linux guru!!!
<holstein> Geodude: :)
<Geodude> geo@Geo-Ubuntu:~$ alias winecfgDDO='WINEPREFIX=/home/geo/.wine-DDO winecfg'
<bioterror> now add that alias..... line to your /etc/bash.bashrc
<Geodude> my what now?
<bioterror> !filesystem
<ubot2> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Geodude> I don't have a bash.bashrc in my /etc folder
<bioterror> how that's possible :o
<bioterror> is it /etc/profile then
<Geodude> profile is not a directory
<Geodude> profile.d has a bash_completion.sh in it?
<Geodude> /etc/profile.d/bash_completion.sh
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> that's for completion
<Geodude> There's really no way to have something just type a command in a terminal?
<Geodude> I'm trying to get gnomeDO to do it but it refuses to bring up the terminal option. D:
<philipballew> how would i add another irc sevrer besides freenode?
<bioterror> check your irc clients documentation
<Geodude> It depends which client you're using.
<bioterror> for example irssi has guide
<philipballew> i use xchat currently. probably easy
<Geodude> ctrl+s
<philipballew> alright, gonna add irc.gamesurge.net
<philipballew> should be easy for me
<urlin2u> philipballew, got the dude installed you were helping earlier. ;)
<philipballew> urlin2u, nice! what was his problem? it seemed he didnt really have one
<philipballew> i remember i had to go to drive an hour, when i got there i open my laptop and your still talkin
<urlin2u> philipballew, just a little scared opf damaging XP we just did a systematic install with screenshots.
<philipballew> and he did not damage i assume
<urlin2u> took awhile but thats okay I wanted them to understand the mount and boot questions
<urlin2u> I doubt it they crashed the language pack was a real slow download, every thing was correct.
<philipballew> i was unsure all he was askin. seemed like he was over-complacating it
<urlin2u> crashed=sleep
<urlin2u> yeah it happens with beginners.
<philipballew> watch as he now just whipes xp
<philipballew> i would if i was him
<urlin2u> It will happen probably once using a open source for awhile, I started with OS so windows is like playing pong for me .
<urlin2u> relatively that is
<urlin2u> you and holstein did a lot of help so it was nice to see it done.
<philipballew> i think he was on a few days ago
<urlin2u> yeah I lurk mostly with great helpers I don't really chime in generally
<philipballew> holstein, is easily the best helper on here
<urlin2u> that is for sure. ;-)
<urlin2u> sainthood compared to me
<philipballew> experance maybe
<urlin2u> patience is a virtue, and exsperience.
<philipballew> how long you been usin ubuntu
<urlin2u> philipballew, about since dapper 4-5 years
<urlin2u> I have tried all the big ones as well
<philipballew> nice, i started with 7.10
<philipballew> i use debian to
<philipballew> ran open suse for a while
<urlin2u> i like ubuntu for general ease of travel, I checked out the live opensuse looks nice thinking of installing.
<urlin2u> p[inguyos is not bad as well.
<urlin2u> pinguyos
<urlin2u> easy install with all the codecs need, which I'm so used to installing doesn't matter but not a bad OS.
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or something
<urlin2u> exactly
<urlin2u> a little trickier in fedora and arch but arch has the best wiki's
<philipballew> never tried arch. worth it?
<urlin2u> arch is not bad the beginners install page is perfectly setuo.
<urlin2u> setup
<philipballew> they really want you to read it
<urlin2u> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Official_Arch_Linux_Install_Guide   it will get you installed perfectly, when I tried it the first time I had not relized that basically linux ix linux.
<urlin2u> is
<philipballew> how so
<urlin2u> most of the linux releases are really running most of the same basic underlying setups with small differences.
<philipballew> it is very true, file systems are all the same
<urlin2u> kind of a generalization but not far off
<urlin2u> mine that is
<urlin2u> brand loyalty always makes me rofl
<philipballew> ubuntu rocks!!!
<urlin2u> I'm a pseudo power user really, I have a interests in open source but many others not in computers
<urlin2u> I like ubuntu though I'm most used to it.
<philipballew> its easy
<urlin2u> even easier now, people will stop complaining after awhile.
<urlin2u> unity big deal I had the cug-be spinning befor release.
<urlin2u> cube
<philipballew> can I but the cube on unity?
<urlin2u> yeah, it losses the widow button line at times but another user turned me onto another app which does all that the fusion plugin did and more.
<urlin2u> used this link the key is have a re-starter for compiz when your setting it up, as it looks bad.
<urlin2u> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<philipballew> do you like unity?
<urlin2u> you can install the fusion icon and make a launcher in the desky=top clicking it restarts compiz, then install the app I mentioned it will sit in the top panel I will get you a link hold on
<urlin2u> I like it, but use synapse and docky with it
<urlin2u> here is the better than fusion icon app I just made a launcher on the desktop, then dragged it to the panel, and it appeared in the top panel, still there even after removing the launcher, it autostarts    http://en.sourceforge.jp/projects/sfnet_displex/releases/
<philipballew> 11.10 looks nice
<philipballew> what does this do?
<urlin2u> http://imagebin.org/168060   I have it installed yeah, here is natty, I had the cube in Oneiric until today I haven't tweaked it back yet
<urlin2u> the app I posted gives all the fusion icon stuff here is a image of the controls top right  http://imagebin.org/168061
<urlin2u> kill switch I love
<philipballew> so this gives me indactor applets in unity?
<philipballew> nice!
<urlin2u> just that one the others are a cpu switch, I think from a OMGubuntu page.
<urlin2u> clipit as well in system, the weather is a dd on from the OMG
<philipballew> i've been looking to get indactor applets on unity. how did you?
<urlin2u> some work some don't I forget which all are ppa's  believe  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/indicatorapplets/
<urlin2u> I just searched with panel applets panel unity and tweaked from various web pages.
<urlin2u> panel applets unity and variations
<urlin2u> or natty
<urlin2u> displex was the best score though a user on #ubuntu turned me onto it.
<philipballew> hum. so all those indactor applets area sepereate install?
<urlin2u> some worked for me some didn't I forget which ones, and I used other web pages as well, did it awhile ago, so I can't remember exactly.
<urlin2u> I have ubuntu tweak which will purge ppa's so wont doesn't work can be removed easily.
<urlin2u> what
<urlin2u> separate ppa's as I remember
<urlin2u> I have to much free time. ;-)
<philipballew> urlin2u, as do I!!!
<urlin2u> I'm rather addicted to this computer stuff, I have learned all this while attending college, as a middle aged return to academia, been a whole lot of fun didn't use computers till needing one to write papers.
<urlin2u> just happened to come across a recycler that relesed the computer with open source I was trying to save money I had no clue how helpful it would turn out to be.
<philipballew> but now your here and loving it!
<urlin2u> yeah a good community, if you can keep your personal cool.
<philipballew> ive seen it get heated in here several times
<urlin2u> It gets hilarious as far as peoples ego's, present company myself included.
<urlin2u> at #ubuntu that is
<N00b1E> hi all.. i've just installed vmware player on ubuntu 11.04.. i get the followin msg: "kernel headers for 2.6.38-8-generic we not found ..."
<N00b1E> hi all.. i've just installed vmware player on ubuntu 11.04.. i get the followin msg: "kernel headers for 2.6.38-8-generic we not found ..."
<bioterror> N00b1E, install kernel headers
<N00b1E> bioterror, how do i do so
<bioterror> was it: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers
<N00b1E> nope
<N00b1E> i think it's this : http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-upgrade-linux-kernel-to-2-6-39-0
<bioterror> I dont have ubuntu machine near me atm. so I cant apt-cache search ;)
<bioterror> nor I cant ssh to one ;)
<geirha> You can "apt-cache search" at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<E3D3> Hi all. I made Conkeror my default browser (Menu>Settings>etc) but every documents opens in a new window. How can I change it that it open new doc's in the same window?
<kristian_bus> hi all
<Kathrin> Hello everyone!
<nlsthzn_work> Hi again Kathrin :)
<philipballew> hey!
<philipballew> sound still workin Kathrin ?
 * nlsthzn_work waves @ philipballew ... the saviour of the sound
<Kathrin> Yes its working great :-) I'm currently listening to music! :D
<philipballew> oh nice. what music!
<Kathrin> Sounds so much better than with speakers
<Kathrin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOR_JVXzqqU
 * philipballew tells nathan i only know because I have had to many sound issues myself
<philipballew> *nlsthzn
<philipballew> nlsthzn, you did alot to!
 * philipballew is super tired
<Kathrin> Why are you tired?
<philipballew> Kathrin, quite dance able music I see. i onl got like 4 hours sleep last night. was at a burger joint all night
<philipballew> called in in out
<Kathrin> whats a burger joint?
<Kathrin> My dictionary says something about joint but I don't think that's what you mean
<nlsthzn_work> Kathrin: like McDonalds
<Kathrin> Oops
<Kathrin> ?
<nlsthzn_work> a place to get food
<nlsthzn_work> In this case Burgers :)
<Kathrin_> Got kicked. Yes I know McDonald's :-) The "?" was for the "Oops" :D
<Kathrin_> Oh I#m twice in here.
<nlsthzn_work> Double dose of Kathrin_ :p
<nlsthzn_work> your old self will go away soon and then you can change your name back to just Kathrin
<Kathrin_> Even one is too much :-)
<Kathrin_> Oh ok.
<nlsthzn_work> have to wait for that name to "time out"
<nlsthzn_work> the system doesn't know your not here anymore :p
<Kathrin_> Ok.
<Kathrin_> :-)
<Kathrin_> Stupid system.
<nlsthzn_work> So Ubuntu treating you OK or do you have a problem?
<nlsthzn_work> see, there you go :p
<Kathrin_> No everything fine :-)
<Kathrin_> How can I change my name?
<nlsthzn_work> Cool... what I could suggest if you just want to chat and hang out is to join #ubuntu-begginers -team... when this channel gets busy they may frown on just "socializing"
<nlsthzn_work> What client are you using?
<Kathrin_> Oh I see. But you're in that too, aren't you?
<Kathrin_> I just clicked a link to come here.
<nlsthzn_work> Kathrin_: are you using your browser to be here?
<Kathrin_> yes
<nlsthzn_work> well for Linux you can install dedicated software for IRC, so you can be in many rooms etc...
<nlsthzn_work> but webchat can too...
<nlsthzn_work> type /join #ubuntu-beginners-team and press enter ;)
<Kathrin_> Oh ok
<nlsthzn_work> also, you can type /nick Katherine to change your name :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-17
<philipballew> would you say team viewer is the best remot desktop shairing tool. or is there something easier or better out there
<philipballew> *remote
<Geo|zzz> yesterday someone showed me an article on how to make aliases in my terminal, and my terminal keeps forgetting the aliases I'm making. Am I making them wrong? Or is there a save command?
<escott> Geo|zzz, add them to your ~/.bashrc
<Geo|zzz> Oh, that's what they meant. Okay. Uhh I don't have that.
<CrOnOs2000> philipballew,  i only tryed vnc before let me check what team viewer does and i will tell you my opinion
<escott> Geo|zzz, you do. files beginning with a dot are hidden to ls and only appear with ls -a
<Geo|zzz> I pushed ctrl+H. it's not in my root folder.
<escott> Geo|zzz, if you deleted yours by accident grab the copy from /etc/skel
<Geo|zzz> I didn't delete it o.O
<Geo|zzz> I don't delete things from my root folder lol
<philipballew> CrOnOs2000, alright
<escott> Geo|zzz, what do you mean by root folder?
<Geo|zzz>  /
<escott> Geo|zzz, ~/ == $HOME
<Geo|zzz> in /home I only have lost+found, .ecryptfs, and geo folders.
<escott> Geo|zzz, $HOME = /home/geo
<Geo|zzz> lol
<Geo|zzz> Finally some answers!
<CrOnOs2000> philipballew,  well is paid so they probably ony offer a limited version for free, whats the better software depends if you going to give remore support for many not recurrent users or just share desktops w your friends
<CrOnOs2000> exelente parece que en firefox 6 el flash trabaja mejor :D lastima que los plugins que uso no esten todos actualizados
<nlsthzn_work> !fr CrOnOs2000
<ubot2> Factoid 'fr CrOnOs2000' not found
<nlsthzn_work> ok... that didn't work :p
<CrOnOs2000> ups, wrong chanel for that last sorry guys
<Unit193> !es
<ubot2> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Unit193> Heh, no problem (You thought Fr? You also forgot the pipe :D )
<nlsthzn_work> !fr | CrOnOs2000
<ubot2> CrOnOs2000: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nlsthzn_work> ah like that...
<Unit193> I think that was Spanish
<nlsthzn_work> I am not good with languages unfortunatly :)
<nlsthzn_work> not even the ones I speak :p
<Unit193> Move to ot :P
<philipballew> hay, when i update versious uf ubuntu is that known to cut off accsess to my ssh server?
<philipballew> not sure why though
<rickjaruiz> im new to linux, can anyone help?
<rickjaruiz> im running a server 11.04 on hyper-v, i can i get file access?
<urlin2u> rickjaruiz, maybe what's up?
<rickjaruiz> whats the best way to get file access remotely?
<urlin2u> out of my area of knowledege
<Unit193> Wouldn't you just use SSH? Or sshfs on local network
<rickjaruiz> how about for copying files?
<rickjaruiz> is that through ssh?
<rickjaruiz> like putty?
<Unit193> You could use PSCP (Comes with putty)
<philipballew> you can copy files with ssh
<rickjaruiz> what do i need to setup on server to enable ssh?
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install openssh-server i think
<philipballew> ^ anyone confirm?
<rickjaruiz> is gui for server pretty reiable? or should i stay away form it?
<rickjaruiz> *reliable
<philipballew> it will slow the system down but its do-able. its just one more proccess you have to worry about on the server
<philipballew> whats the server for?
<rickjaruiz> im kind of bored with windows, so just trying to learn
<rickjaruiz> but i was trying to setup a minecraft server :)
<rickjaruiz> its very easy for me in windows
<rickjaruiz> but extreme hard in ubuntu server
<rickjaruiz> *extremely
<philipballew> rickjaruiz, its not harder, just different
<philipballew> but it will run better
<rickjaruiz> i guess u can say that
<rickjaruiz> the server requires mysql and java 6 jdk
<philipballew> then you can install that pretty easily if you need to. were here to help you
<philipballew> have you found any guides specificly to set one up with ubuntu
<rickjaruiz> thanks for the help
<rickjaruiz> i dont know any commands at all
<rickjaruiz> it was hard to get network card working
<rickjaruiz> because its running as a virtual machine in windows 2008 r2 hyper-v
<philipballew> so your running the server virtually in a server?
<rickjaruiz> exactly :)
<rickjaruiz> what is samba file server, is that for remote file access?
<rickjaruiz> i just ran sudo tasksel
<philipballew> what do you need to transfer files to
<Unit193> Samba is Windows Shares
<rickjaruiz> im just trying to run mcmyadmin server
<rickjaruiz> i dont even know how to download from server
<rickjaruiz> or should i download form windows and transfer?
<rickjaruiz> how come it wont let me install OpenSSH server from tasksel?
<rickjaruiz> or is that not how u do it?
<philipballew> to install software you run sudo apt-get install packagename
<Unit193> Take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ and maybe visit their IRC channel at #ubuntu-server
<Unit193> Here for SSH https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<rickjaruiz> is this place for desktop?
<urlin2u> yeah any ubuntu
<Unit193> Mainly yes, but some people may know server
 * philipballew runs a server
<rickjaruiz> so if i install ssh i shouldnt need ftp?
<rickjaruiz> any reason to use 10.04 instead of 11.04?
<holstein> long term support... arguable stability
<holstein> i use 10.04 everywhere actually, not just the server
<rickjaruiz> for me since im new, does it matter which i start with?
<philipballew> 10.04 might be easier as theres less bugs
<rickjaruiz> i love how os installs in 10 minutes
<rickjaruiz> well, time to make a 10.04 vm real quick
<rickjaruiz> 512mb ram should be fine right?
<philipballew> why do you wanna make a vm and not a hard install?
<philipballew> for a server would that be easier maybe?
<rickjaruiz> well i use hyper-v and i already run multiple windows servers
<rickjaruiz> its easier just to create another vilrtual machine
<philipballew> probably true. how are you gonna have everyone connect to play on your virtual machine?
<rickjaruiz> well i just open the port in firewall and im good to go :)
<philipballew> true. if you have a static ip its pretty easy
<holstein> hyperV can give VM's their own IP like virtualbox does
<rickjaruiz> i use no-ip.org
<holstein> i use dyndns :)
<rickjaruiz> i like being able to use servegame.com domain for free
<rickjaruiz> but yeah, its a challenge
<rickjaruiz> this whole linux thing
<rickjaruiz> im use to clicking away :)
 * philipballew has no idea about anything windows
<holstein> you're not installing a GUI though
<rickjaruiz> awww no, 10.04 draws every line in my hyper-v console, unlike 11.04
<rickjaruiz> i did before
<rickjaruiz> didnt seem stable
<rickjaruiz> in 11.04 anyways
<rickjaruiz> maybe its better in 10.04
<holstein> whats better?
<rickjaruiz> the gui
<holstein> 11.04 is using unity, im not sure, other than graphics drivers in the VM, why it would seem unstable
<rickjaruiz> but yeah i know any windows os like the back of my hand, but linux, no clue
<philipballew> are you running a gui with your server?
<rickjaruiz> i started over without it
<rickjaruiz> i mine run one in 10.04
<rickjaruiz> to test it
<rickjaruiz> *might
<holstein> you should see me with a windows install disc
<rickjaruiz> :)
<holstein> i remember transitioning over to it being easier to install linux
<rickjaruiz> how do u run games in linux?
<rickjaruiz> since its not compatible
<holstein> i look for games for linux
<holstein> and run them
<bioterror> we play xbill
<bioterror> and xmahjong
<holstein> lol
<rickjaruiz> so no cool 3d games then?
<bioterror> some people says they play games with wine, but it seems to be a little pita
<bioterror> rickjaruiz, there's lots of cool 3d cames
<bioterror> rickjaruiz, http://happypenguin.org/
<rickjaruiz> is it possible to place windows games?
<rickjaruiz> somehow?
<philipballew> some. takes work
<bioterror> !wine | rickjaruiz
<ubot2> rickjaruiz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<philipballew> !crossover
<ubot2> Factoid 'crossover' not found
<holstein> rickjaruiz: how about this... linux is *way* more likely to play a windows game than the other way around
<philipballew> darn
<bioterror> !cedega ! rickjaruiz
<ubot2> bioterror: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bioterror> no cedega :(
<bioterror> that was some cool stuff back in the years
<rickjaruiz> but yeah learning linux makes me feel like ive just started using a pc
<rickjaruiz> so do u guys just memorize all the commands?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> and all the places
<bioterror> and all what we have changed
<bioterror> and plus plus plus more
<rickjaruiz> yep, this is going to be a challenge
<holstein> do you memorize all the things to click on in windows
<rickjaruiz> but i like challenges
<bioterror> I have to remember all the GNU/Linux stuff at home, Windows XP/Vista/7 stuff at work and some Solaris stuff too
<holstein> doesnt take me long to forget those too ;)
<bioterror> and oh well
<philipballew> its more just not always memorized to memorize, but experance brings memorzation
<rickjaruiz> clicking has more pictures :)
<bioterror> half of the things are done with the proper shell configuration
<holstein> yeah, going between them is challenging
<rickjaruiz> easier for me to memorize pictures that words i guess
<rickjaruiz> i use to hate anything that require command lines, thats why I push myself to learn linux :)
<bioterror> ahhh, this windows xp generation
<rickjaruiz> yeah, i guess so
<philipballew> my friend told me "phil, I will never use a cli, I grew up in the 90's"
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> at the end of the 90's
<bioterror> I was born in the beginning of the 80's, I lived best parts of my life in the 90's ;)
<rickjaruiz> yeah im 84
<rickjaruiz> dos and windows 98
<rickjaruiz> i mean 95
<rickjaruiz> how do i get back to this software selection
<rickjaruiz> is that tasksel?
<holstein> you can always do it afterwards
<holstein> that can be some commands you learn to run :)
<rickjaruiz> which command is it?
<holstein> what are you wanting to do?
<bioterror> I got a new work laptop! (not that new, but better than my current). Installing Linux and I'm going to run Windows 7 in virtualbox for VPN and Outlook stuff
<rickjaruiz> just to see that menu again
<rickjaruiz> hehe, im doing the opposite
<holstein> bioterror: score :)
<bioterror> decided to go wild and I made 4096MB swap :D
<holstein> im just going to wipe win7 on this netbook next time
<holstein> ive only booted it up a few times
<bioterror> holstein, have you tried MeeGo?
<rickjaruiz> yeaa windows 7
<holstein> bioterror: its been a while... i took a really early look at it
<holstein> that and jolicloud...
<bioterror> I would probably go with the MeeGo on netbook
<bioterror> or something minimalisti
<bioterror> c
<philipballew> thats used for cell phones to
<holstein> eh, im just running normal 10.04 actually
<holstein> full compiz and all ;)
<holstein> its not bad... i got 2gb's of ram
<rickjaruiz> 10.04 took twice as long in hyper-v
<rickjaruiz> that sux
<holstein> i want a meego phone...
<holstein> what took twice as long?
<rickjaruiz> the os install
<holstein> loading? booting?
<rickjaruiz> not very compatible with hyper-v i guess
<holstein> microsoft has released some things that didnt make it in til recenly AFAIK
<holstein> i wouldnt lose any sleep over it... linux runs great in VM
<rickjaruiz> hopefully the ubuntuserver updates will fix it
<holstein> could... probably not though
<holstein> the kernel versions max out, and im pretty sure those are the goodies you are missing... still, its not a deal breaker
<rickjaruiz> oo, i think i found the fix
<rickjaruiz> yea, no more painting every line
<rickjaruiz> how can i get a remote gui file access?
<selynda> so every once in a while my screen gets all distorted and ubuntu crashes...
<selynda> get seem to find any solutions on the forum, or through google, anyone know anything about this?
<philipballew> hey
<selynda> hey
<philipballew> selynda, i can see if i can maybe point you in the right direction
<selynda> ok
<philipballew> first off im gonna ask you a few questions to get what type of computer you have and what your running
<philipballew> what version of ubuntu do you have?
<philipballew> what is the model of your computer?
<selynda> 11.04 and its a dell, desktop
<philipballew> dell what?
<philipballew> when you say 11.04 are you running ubuntu with unity or another distro like xubuntu?
<selynda> ubuntu
<philipballew> seriously?
<geirha> Guess the problem just occured again
<philipballew> i was gonna recomend he/she do aditional drivers. or maybe install 10.04
<philipballew> but geirha what can you do
<geirha> Yeah, definitely sounds like a crappy graphics driver
<philipballew> if that didnt work id have him/her past bin lspci -vvv and then id search for a bug on that model and see if there was an upstream patch that the new kernal has. then have her install the driver. but oh well...
<philipballew> but i run chunchbang on one of my laptops
<philipballew> and it broke today
<philipballew> time to re install that
<urlin2u> philipballew, you were asking about arch yesterday. http://archbang.org/
<philipballew> hey! looks nice, im trying to faind a good small minumial ppc distro
<philipballew> lubuntu is to clunky
<urlin2u> philipballew, it is arch without the hassle of the usual install, I like that myself.
<philipballew> I could maybe make a ppc version somehow
<philipballew> that looks nic
<philipballew> e
<bioterror> archbang is waste of time
<urlin2u> I think it is fluxbox DE?
<bioterror> ofcourse you can try how the pacman works, but that's all
<philipballew> how is it bioterror
<bioterror> becouse it's far from the point of arch linux
<bioterror> and it's just dull openbox + tint2
<bioterror> anybody can do that in an hour
<urlin2u> supported by arch though, uses their repos you v=can have what ever DE you want
<bioterror> why not just install arch
<philipballew> some might not want to
<bioterror> last time I checked, archbang had hal in the daemons too
<urlin2u> bioterror, I have no big deal, just saying your opinion is yours and represents you.;-)
<bioterror> my opinion is right
<urlin2u> lol
 * philipballew still cant find a good guide on a ppc system with openbox.
<philipballew> ^ google has failed me!!!
<urlin2u> can I nominate you as the worls overlord.
<bioterror> dump that ppc and get yourself a real computer
<urlin2u> worlds
<bioterror> you can run MorphOS for the fun
<philipballew> but i got it for free and its a shame to let it go to waste!
 * philipballew never throws a computer away...
<bioterror> I recycle them for scavenge
<bioterror> they can take the best parts for better use
<bioterror> like copper and stuff
<philipballew> i take them apart and make my other ones better\
<philipballew> i run on old hardware
<bioterror> good for you
<bioterror> old hardware is slow and not so compatible
<philipballew> but there is no body to buy them here.
<philipballew> i can get it to run usually?
<bioterror> for the PPC I would suggest Debian
<urlin2u> philipballew, where you at?
<philipballew> i like debian
<saiser> test
<tnuis> Hello,I have tried to intall ubuntu onto a usb 3 times now and evreytime the same thing happens. After succesful installation the pc boots into ubuntu in dos. I have to enter my username and password in dos and login is succesful. Then it stops and waits for me to type in commands or something. evrything seems fine only i am missing the whole graphical interface. No desktop or nothing. Any ideas?
<tnuis> Installing on a system with noe other hardisk or os. just striaght from cd to a 4 gb usb hdd
<holstein> tnuis: hello
<holstein> lets clarify a few things, and we'll go on with what could be happening
<tnuis> ok
<holstein> "the pc boots into ubuntu in dos"
<holstein> what does that mean?
<holstein> you are presented with a text login, into the ubuntu installation?
<tnuis> it never boots up in any graphical way like windows desktop. Only black screen with white letters
<holstein> are you just saying dos = that text login?
<holstein> tnuis: OK...
<tnuis> yes dos = text login
<holstein> for the record, that is *not* dos
<holstein> tnuis: are you using a CD to install?
<tnuis> ok sorry for that, dont know what they call it these days. been 15 years since i worked in dos and this looks the same to me...:)
<tnuis> Yes installing from a cd straight into a 4 gb usb hdd
<holstein> tnuis: what image? the normal LIVE installer?
<tnuis> no other harddisk or os in the syste
<holstein> tnuis: i'll tell you what im pretty sure the issue is
<holstein> your graphics hardware doesnt support linux well
<tnuis> downloaded ubuntu 11.04 - latest version and in step one and choose create cd and will be using windows under step 2 . Ref http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<holstein> *before* i install ubuntu, i take the live CD, and i *dont* install... i boot it live
<tnuis> For the record I also tried installing on a different pc, 2 pc in total. with eax-800xt graphics card i beleve
<holstein> tnuis: right, but have you tried loading that CD live?
<holstein> *not* installing?
<holstein> if you cant get the live CD to a desktop, the installed version wont go either
<tnuis> No, I can try that also.
<holstein> there are options
<holstein> tnuis: sometimes, i try different live CD's til something 'just works'
<holstein> and i either make a note of what its using as far as kernel version and whatever
<holstein> or i just use that CD to install
<tnuis> ok, so this happens more often? Cause everything seems fine, nothings hangs or anything like that. its just that i am getting text on black svreen instead of a gui
<holstein> tnuis: i would suggest trying ubuntu 10.04, thats the latest long term support
<tnuis> Ok i will tryour suggestion and come back to you afterwards:)
<holstein> tnuis: sure... this is just a little fiddly
<holstein> i wouldnt say it happens often, but vendors dont support linux sometimes
<holstein> you should let the manufacturer know you are having a challenging time
<tnuis> ok, what is the diff  betweeen normal version and Long term support. I see 11.04 comes in both versions?
<holstein> nope
<holstein> 11.04 is *not* a long term support
<tnuis> what does long term support mean?
<holstein> 10.04 is an LTS, that means longer support... 3 years for the desktop and 5 for the server
<holstein> the normal 'in between' releases are supported for 18 months
<tnuis> so it is better for me to choose lts?
<holstein> tnuis: theres no 'better' in linux
<holstein> just options :)
<tnuis> ok:) I am learning. been a windows user for 20 years:)
<holstein> tnuis: its *too* easy to use the live CD's for diagnistics
<holstein> it literally has no effect on the machine you are running it on
<holstein> you get to see pretty much what that operating system is going to look like
<tnuis> excatly. i will try that until i can see a desktop:)
<tnuis> any experence using ubuntu as a NAS os
<tnuis> ?
<holstein> sure
<tnuis> I can see it is based on samba
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/fileserver for example
<holstein> tnuis: "it" is based on whatever you want to base it one
<holstein> samba is one way to share data on a network
<tnuis> Ok thank you so much for your time. I really appreciate it. You have a nice day :)
<holstein> tnuis: anytime :)
<Zebra> any video or resolution experts around?
<Zebra> I've been trying to set up a box for Ubuntu and everything works well until I log in. Once the main Ubuntu screen comes up, there's a problem with the resolution. The screen is a mess an unreadable.
<Zebra> Any thoughts?
<nlsthzn_work> :/ wow... he stayed around long...
<IAmNotThatGuy> nlsthzn_work, I also felt the same :P
<nlsthzn_work> IAmNotThatGuy: I know IRC is ususally used for a quicker fix to problems but that was ridiculous :p
<IAmNotThatGuy> he he
<vlt> What does "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" mean?
<vlt> I’m trying to use an Nvidia video card.
<vlt> I already installed “nvidia-173” packages. What do I need to do to activate the nvidia driver?
<philipballew> hey holstein, ready for your interview?
<holstein> philipballew: we'll see :)
<holstein> im excited about it
<philipballew> alright, ill sit in in case they need and +1's or anything
<urlin2u> +!1+  +1
<holstein> :)
<holstein> thanks philipballew
<holstein> urlin2u: o/
<nlsthzn_work> ooohhhh.... holstein is this meeting good news or bad news for you (potentially)?
<urlin2u> yoh hope things go the way you imagine.
<holstein> nlsthzn_work: i suppose it depends... ubuntu membership
<nlsthzn_work> holstein: double edged sword :p
<holstein> nlsthzn_work: hehe
<nlsthzn_work> Well, good luck... hope it goes well (which ever way you want it too)
<holstein> gracias
<No__> hello maybe someone uses ASUS 1015PN?
<No__> hello i have dual boot with win7, every time i reboot i need to /etc/init.d/network restart maybe someone knows how to solve this?
<CrOnOs2000> what version of ubuntu are u using
<No__> 11.04
<CrOnOs2000> did you try rcconf to check that network is runing on your default runlvl?
<No__> how to do it?
<CrOnOs2000> just run rcconf that will show you what services are started at each run lvl grafic interface is runlvl 5
<philipballew> they left :(
<CrOnOs2000> philipballew, ? who left
<Pauliax> dual boot with win7 i have every time to /etc/init.d/networking restart
<CrOnOs2000> Pauliax, are you No__?
<Pauliax> yes
<Pauliax> what to do
<Pauliax> ?
<CrOnOs2000> did you try rcconf ? (sudo apt-get install rcconf)
<CrOnOs2000> Pauliax, so what happened?
<tobiasreaper_> shood i configure rcconf somehow, because same shit hapens?
<CrOnOs2000> just run it as root check that network service is activated
<Pauliax> thanks for advice but no better
<CrOnOs2000> then you need to check your boot log and see what is the problem
<Pauliax> no problem except pulse audio
<Pauliax> RTNETLINK answers: No such process .. what does it means?
<CrOnOs2000> seems your network is not ready at start
<Pauliax> how to check boot log?
<CrOnOs2000> quick fix may be add /etc/init.d/networking restart to .bashrc
<CrOnOs2000> logs are on system->admin->logs
<Pauliax> sorry but where is .bashrc?
<CrOnOs2000> on your home directory is a hiden file you need to ls-a to see it or enable show hiden files on nautilus
<Pauliax> but boot logs what filter to use?
<Pauliax> root or home
<Pauliax> ?
<CrOnOs2000> /home/yourdir/.bashrc
<CrOnOs2000> about logs i not shure maybe network?
<CrOnOs2000> and try syslogs too
<Pauliax> add /etc/init.d/networking restart to .bashrc to the end of file?
<CrOnOs2000> yea not shure that will work but if im not wrong that will run that comand when you enter at your user
<CrOnOs2000> you still have the same problem just will do your fix for you always if that works
<Pauliax> .bashrc - not helped
<CrOnOs2000> dam i do have an idea whats happening
<Pauliax> execpt that i am noob?
<CrOnOs2000> seems for some reason your networks is not ready the first time the network service runs
<CrOnOs2000> when you run again then works
<Pauliax> yes, exatly but why
<CrOnOs2000> im noob too
<CrOnOs2000> why dont you try at #ubuntu main chanel they seem to have more time on this
<Pauliax> ok  thanks for your time
<CrOnOs2000> np sorry i cant help
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-18
<philipballew_> can someone help me get ssh to work on my computer
<holstein> philipballew_: whats the deal?
<holstein> you have the server running?
<philipballew_> i have a debian server, but my ubuntu server cant seem to connect to it
<holstein> philipballew_: can you ping it?
<holstein> the debian t0 ubuntu almost cant be an issue
<philipballew_> let me check. the name og the server is philip4 would ping philip4 work?
<holstein> philipballew_: you have it outside the firewall?
<philipballew_> no. all hooked up to my router with ddwrt
<holstein> philipballew_: good
<holstein> yeah, i would run ifconfig on both, make a note of the IP's, and make sure you can ping each other
<holstein> philipballew_: did you edit the ssh config file at all yet?
<holstein> also, what is the error message...
<philipballew_> philip@philip-Studio-1558:~$ ssh philip@philip4
<philipballew_> ssh: Could not resolve hostname philip4: Name or service not known
<holstein> philipballew_: lets try by the IP just to be sure...
<holstein> i find when running static IP's, ddwrt doesnt find the hostnames like that
<holstein> and i think thats a feature, not a bug ;)
<philipballew_> its dynamic currently
<holstein> philipballew_: still... see if you get the same error by the IP
<philipballew_> need to change that but gonna wait till i move next week
<philipballew_> I can ping it
<holstein> did you just run sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<philipballew_> but then did it not put the right name in maybe?
<philipballew_> odd
<holstein> philipballew_: server side, run this... sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<philipballew_> 2 keyboards in hand.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> not for long...
 * philipballew_ hands himself more geek points
<philipballew_> restsrted ssh
<holstein> philipballew_: no joy?
<philipballew_> i can ssh in with the ip but the name
<philipballew_> i know its philip4 my cli prompt says root@philip4
<holstein> philipballew_: cool.. that can be your network though
<philipballew_> how so?
<holstein> i usually just go fo the IP
<holstein> philipballew_: the router could be acting as the name server? hostname server?
<holstein> something like that
<escott> philipballew_, sounds like you need to configure dns on your router
<holstein> yeah, what escott is getting onto
<holstein> its *not* an issue with ssh, or that box
<philipballew_> with my ubuntu server i just type ssh philip@philip3 and it logs in fine
<philipballew_> so what would you say it is holstein
<holstein> the ubuntu machines might have some extra magic somewhere that doesnt just come with debian
<philipballew_> true
<holstein> i have not idea what it would be though
<holstein> its going to be something you could do in the router though
<holstein> that would be the pro way to set it up
<philipballew_> alright. ill check with ddwrt forms first
<philipballew_> ill probably just set up static ip and give the ip a name
<philipballew_> thanks holstein your the man!
<holstein> philipballew_: anytime... i wish i had more experience with actually sorting that out
<holstein> ive always just done static IP's on boxes like that, and connected that way
<philipballew_> im gonna set up static ip's but im having to move and am gonna have to move my network to the college i go to. sophmore year here i come
<holstein> philipballew_: w00t!
<thewrath> anyone good with postfix
<Neoncamouflage> nope
<thewrath> hello M0hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hey thewrath. Testing my Iphone =]
<thewrath> what are u using on ur Iphone
<thewrath> IAmNotThatGuy: are you good with postfix?
<M0hi> Thewrath, as you know about UBT,don't ask to ask questions. I ll try my best to help:)
<thewrath> M0hi: http://pastebin.com/uy5Z6vtM
<thewrath> the certificate issue
<thewrath> hwo can i resolve it
<M0hi> http://www.marksanborn.net/linux/send-mail-postfix-through-gmails-smtp-on-a-ubuntu-lts-server/ you remember you did step 3 thewrath ?
<M0hi> Try that and ping :)
<thewrath> all right
<thewrath> M0hi:
<M0hi> Yes
<thewrath> just sying i work look at that
<bodhizazen> 'lo thewrath
<bodhizazen> what we looking at ?
<thewrath> why my relay server is nto working with gamil
<bodhizazen> ouch, mail servers can be like that
<bodhizazen> Your ip provider blocking it ?
<thewrath> M0hi: i think it was step 4 i was missing
<thewrath> nope
<thewrath> cert issues
<M0hi> Ah! Is it working now?
<M0hi> o/ bodhi
<thewrath> M0hi: i get the following now
<thewrath> host smtp.gmail.com[74.125.115.109] said: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first. bp11sm1099341vcb.24 (in reply to MAIL FROM command)
<thewrath> full output: http://pastebin.com/Usfhp251
<M0hi> I am on the way to office.I ll check once I reach there
<thewrath> can you send me a PM when you look at it as i am getting off of here soon
<M0hi> Sure. Bodhi can help you. Ask him
<thewrath> all right
<thewrath> bodhizazen: have nay idea?
<bodhizazen> let me look at your pastebin ...
<thewrath> thakns
<bodhizazen> thewrath, do you have a certificate ?
<thewrath> yhea
<thewrath> i created self signed
<thewrath> followed this: http://www.marksanborn.net/linux/send-mail-postfix-through-gmails-smtp-on-a-ubuntu-lts-server/
<bodhizazen> you made a .pem ?
<bodhizazen> edited config file and restarted postfix ?
<bodhizazen> any errors in the logs ?
<thewrath> yes
<bodhizazen> What do the logs show ?
<thewrath> the log i sent you was mail.log in /var/log
<thewrath> that is the only log i know of for postfix
<bodhizazen> What are the ownership and permissions of the cacert.pem and FOO* files ?
<thewrath> foo files are root root and 644
<thewrath> cacert is 644 and root root
<bodhizazen> And they are in /etc/postfix/certs1/ ?
<thewrath> yes
<bodhizazen> something is wrong with your cert thewrath , guessing it does not like that it was self signed ?
<philipballew> can a wifi card be old enough not too support wpa?
<philipballew> can a wifi card be old enough not too support wpa?
<urlin2u> philipballew, is it a internal, and what is the comp model
<philipballew> its internal. its from a 2002 ibook
<philipballew> i can grab the card. all i need to do is lift the keybord
<urlin2u> philipballew, I suspect the hardware is to old, from a quick glance at the web .
<philipballew> but does that mean it wont support wpa then?
<urlin2u> I suspect that is the case I see references to a airport card being wep only, not sure really.
<philipballew> ill just take the card out and look on apples site
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-19
<jamesbv> Hey, I'm kinda new here and I'm having problems with Unity.
<holstein> jamesbv: hello
<holstein> Guest34568: oh... i see you are having network problems too :/
<magicjamesv> Hello!
<philipballew> holstein, congrats!!!
<holstein> philipballew: :)
<philipballew> magicjamesv, how goes it?
<philipballew> did they teach you the secret handshake holstein :)
<magicjamesv> It's pretty good, but my Unity panel and launcher are gone!
<holstein> philipballew: lol
<philipballew> what did you do when it went away?
<magicjamesv> I think it was after I was messing with the settings in the CompizConfig
<magicjamesv> but I reset those to their defaults...
<philipballew> can you you a terminal
<magicjamesv> yeah
<holstein> magicjamesv: you can try making a new user temporarily, and logging in
<magicjamesv> and I can use it in Ubuntu Classic
<holstein> that'll help you narrow down the issue a bit
<magicjamesv> I'll try that...
<philipballew> "unity -reset" or something like that resets unity to its default settings
<philipballew> how did the meeting go holstein
<magicjamesv> yeah, I've tried unity -reset
<holstein> philipballew: well... someone wasnt there, so darcy casselman and i just did our thing
<philipballew> i figured.but you gotta get your bases covered
<holstein> now... im legit :)
<philipballew> To legit to quit!
<holstein> :)
<philipballew> i was gonna ask holstein is ubuntu studio gonna switch to xfce soon?
<holstein> this cycle
<holstein> hoping to be stable for 12.04 (lts)
<magicjamesv> Woah! It works for the new user!
<philipballew> how is the testing going?
<philipballew> magicjamesv, thats good to hear
<holstein> magicjamesv: interesting... so, there should be somthing in your /home directory you can trash, and it'll respawn
<magicjamesv> ok, is dig around...
<holstein> i would carefully move out unity named directories, and save them just in case
<magicjamesv> *I'll
<magicjamesv> ok
<philipballew> ill took to. i have unity goin now
<bioterror> holstein, you take xubuntu and you install some graphics, sound and video editing software. you have new studio with xfce4 ;)
<holstein> magicjamesv: in dont have a test case running to help poke around right now :/
<holstein> but, hopefully its obvious
<holstein> bioterror: dont think thats not on the table ;)
<holstein> its been really great watching the xubuntu team too
<holstein> those folks work hard, and have a great product because of it
<philipballew> holstein, what if magicjamesv just pastbins the output of ls -a
<holstein> philipballew: sure.. if you know what to look for...
<philipballew> i have a .compez
<holstein> magicjamesv: it could be that... one of the compiz ones
<holstein> if you said you were messing around in there anyways...
<magicjamesv> ok, I'll be right back
<magicjamesv> ok, I'm back
<philipballew> and?
<magicjamesv> well, I moved the contents of the .compiz/session folder to a folder on my desktop, but it didn't make any difference. I tried resetting unity but it did the same thing
<holstein> magicjamesv: its gotta be one of those UI related directories... or at least thats what i would expect
<magicjamesv> ok, I'll keep poking around...
<philipballew> id assume to. if unity -reset did not work id think its a compez setting. also you may just not have all the right settings
<philipballew> oh ..
<philipballew>  id assume to. if unity -reset did not work id think its a compez setting. also you may just not have all the right settings  magicjamesv
<philipballew> like you might have something not clicked like it should
<magicjamesv> hhmm.....
<magicjamesv> oh hey daraeman!
 * daraeman_ wonders who this is
<philipballew> magicjamesv, some people might not like it when you talk to them like that
<holstein> apparently...
<magicjamesv> sorry
<magicjamesv> WooHoo!
<magicjamesv> Guess what!
<holstein> magicjamesv: what was it?
<philipballew> let me guess
<philipballew> you fixed it :)
<magicjamesv> "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" was unchecked in Compiz!
<philipballew> ...
<holstein> thats good to know... i didnt even know about that checkbox...
<philipballew> its all good :)
<magicjamesv> but I learned a lot along the way!
 * philipballew hopes he had fun to
<philipballew> magicjamesv, how goes it?
<magicjamesv> It's working perfect now
<philipballew> NICE!!! is there anything you'd like to do with it?
<magicjamesv> With Unity?
<philipballew> yeah?
<philipballew> if you want something to mess with try this https://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<philipballew> or ubuntu in general
 * philipballew expects him to break unity soon if he follows the guide
<urlin2u> the cube is easy, just be ready for the desktop to go hogwild while seting it up.
<urlin2u> ;-)
<magicjamesv> Yeah, I have no desire to use that cube thing
<philipballew> your missin out!
<philipballew> well maybe not...
<magicjamesv> Isn't it just a workspace switcher?
<X-Hunter> hey guys
<philipballew> basically. the unity workspace switcher is pretty nice
<anon> ei
<X-Hunter> i have a few questions about terminals
<philipballew> 11.10 has unity and its much better to magicjamesv
<philipballew> X-Hunter, go for it
<magicjamesv> yeah, I haven't ever used more than on workspace so far though...
<X-Hunter> terminals vs shells? whats the diff?
<X-Hunter> what does "sudo" at the beginning of a line mean?
<CrOnOs2000> i must say i did not like unity maybe when is more mature chaged from lucid today
<philipballew> sudo gives you root status
<CrOnOs2000> sudo is run the next comand as super user (root)
<Singham> <X-Hunter> : sudo reffers to administrator privilages
<X-Hunter> but cant u just put in su for superuser?
<CrOnOs2000> yes su root
<X-Hunter> so by putting in su, i dont need any sudos until i have a new terminal window?
<CrOnOs2000> you can use sudo -i for a root terminal
<philipballew> magicjamesv, it helps if like you have mutiple apps open. not as much on a unity ui
<CrOnOs2000> until you use exit or close the terminal will remain as root use
<CrOnOs2000> user*
<X-Hunter> thx, i dont feel like a (huge) noob anymore!!!!!!!
<stlsaint> X-Hunter: understand that when you invoke a root terminal you will not be prompted to verify any modifications you do!
<X-Hunter> ok
<X-Hunter> good to know
<stlsaint> X-Hunter: a root terminal has fatal consequences to a system
<Singham> <X-Hunter> : try "man sudo" for more information
<X-Hunter> cool, cool
<magicjamesv> philipballew, yeah, I'm not much of a multitasker yet. Also, my machine can't support more that a few programs running at the same time
<X-Hunter> is a gui or a terminal better for file management
<philipballew> magicjamesv, how much ram you got?
<magicjamesv> X-Hunter, I'm a noob too!!
<stlsaint> X-Hunter: this is up to you
<magicjamesv> philipballew 2 gigs
<stlsaint> X-Hunter: there is no "better" for file management
<X-Hunter> heh heh go fig
<X-Hunter> g2g thx 4 all of ur help!!!!!
<magicjamesv> this is pretty cool. I think I'll be using A LOT more often now
<philipballew> magicjamesv, its the quickest way to get help usually
<magicjamesv> yeah, are there usually people on here?
<philipballew> most always. sometimes it gets slow at like 4 in the morning. but other then that people are always on
<philipballew> feel free to stay. even help
<philipballew> Join the community!
<magicjamesv> ok, is it usually the same group of people?
<philipballew> usually. you'll get to know the regulars on here.
<magicjamesv> fun stuff
<philipballew> is ubuntu running well overall as a whole?
<magicjamesv> yeah, but it's still missing all that Adobe software...
<philipballew> cs5 and stuff?
<magicjamesv> CS5.5 and stuff!
<CrOnOs2000> lol why i use dreamweaver on wine
<philipballew> CrOnOs2000, i hear that runs well
<magicjamesv> Adobe needs to get their stuff together and release CS6 on Linux
<CrOnOs2000> it does im installing edge now from adobe
<magicjamesv> yeah, maybe dreamweaver and Illustrator, but not Advanced film production/visual effects programs like After effects and Premiere Pro
<bodhizazen> CrOnOs2000, I am old school, if you are going to do web pages, learn html and css and use vim =)
<philipballew> magicjamesv, its like linux has a small market they say but if they ran cs5 more people who just need a comp for adobe stuff would use ubuntu
<philipballew> vi is nice with html. its a good way to learn ot bod
<philipballew> bodhizazen, ^
<CrOnOs2000> well i only make personal and family web so i see no point on be and expert on that :D
<bodhizazen> no way, vim + zenburn FTW
<magicjamesv> As soon as I can (smoothly) run After Effects on Ubuntu, I'll completely drop Windows
<CrOnOs2000> well you can always use a VM and run your programs
<bodhizazen> What is After Effects ?
<CrOnOs2000> vmware is exelent
<bodhizazen> sounds like a medical procedure gone bad
<CrOnOs2000> lol
<bodhizazen> vmware - eww ...
<magicjamesv> I haven't tried VM yet, doesn't it really slow things down though?
<bodhizazen> KVM + spice
<anon> magicjamesv: adobe wont make those products available for *nix anytime soon
<anon> market share bs
<philipballew> magicjamesv, it really depends on your system
<bodhizazen> magicjamesv, not at all =)
<CrOnOs2000> not realy on my p4 intel windows run almost the same
<bodhizazen> depends on if you have the hardware (KVM)
<anon> later
<magicjamesv> bodhizazen, After Effects is Adobe's advanced Visual Effects/Compositing/Motion Graphics program
<philipballew> bodhizazen, you run kvm?
<bodhizazen> yes philipballew
<philipballew> nice!
<bodhizazen> spice is very nice, you will enjoy it once it migrates from Fedora into Ubuntu
<philipballew> magicjamesv, if you wanna run adobe products id look into wine or crossover
<bodhizazen> The spice server gives very nice resolution, up to 1920x1200, combined with a VNC server + speed + copy paste from guest to host
<bodhizazen> I connect to the spice server and can copy-past over the VNC client
<bodhizazen> fast enough to play music
<bodhizazen> But the version in the ubuntu ppa is err a first step in the right direction
<bodhizazen> Currently I am connecting to 4 spice clients - oneric, fedora, scientific, and backtrack
 * bodhizazen is a VM addict
<magicjamesv> I'll try AE CS4 with Wine tomorrow, goodbye!
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: arent we all?! Sup man
<Pauliax> Cronos2000 i solved my problem but sill thank you
<philipballew> he appears to be gone Pauliax
<philipballew> :(
<Pauliax> then thants for you all :)
<Pauliax> sorry for my english
<philipballew> its all good Pauliax :)
<Pauliax> why chood you use #ubuntu main channel? maybe they call you dick?
<Pauliax> still at leats on this channel people helped me, on other called me dick o_0
<Unit193> !language
<ubot2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pauliax> sorry? just a citate
<Pauliax> #ubuntu wortless channel, dont waste your ther
<Pauliax> i really dont understant if they say its oficial, and when you go there they call you d**k, and got banned, and there in #ubuntu-beginers you got support!
<pleia2> Pauliax: here is really not the place to insult other channels
<geirha> Pauliax: The guy who called you that were also banned. You were banned since you cursed after you were warned about not cursing.
<pleia2> if you have a problem with #ubuntu you should report it to the IRC Council: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<Pauliax> thank you! this channel is mutvh better
<Pauliax> oh realy sorry, for my language!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-20
<r4y> I was wondeing with Deluge when a port is down, why doesn't it change ports automatically, so if I am not here to test ports and have to quit Deluge and re-open Deluge to get a new random port up using UPnP to get things back up and seeding?
<Greg__> Hi
<Abhijit> hello Greg__
<Greg__> Ok, so I have natty narwale running on my laptop last night it told me I should update,  it downloaded a bunch of updates that included a generic linux kernal and now I can't connect to the internet at all
<Greg__> I had a really hard time getting my wireless connection to work in the first place, but since this update I can't even get the wired connection to work
<Greg__> anyone on that can point me in the right direction or?
<Sidewinder1> Greg__, My networking worked "out of the box", so I'm not real familiar with trouble-shooting; perhaps try #ubuntu... But, wait a while as you don't want to be accused of "cross-posting". :-)
<Greg__> k, later then
<philipballew> whats a good light weight internet browser?
<Unit193> Midori, Arora, links2 some people think Chromium
<philipballew> ff is to much
<philipballew> im takin a lxde system and stripping down unnessery things so it runs fast
<Unit193> I didn't like Firefox :D
<Unit193> !info arora
<Unit193> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1497 kB, installed size 4080 kB
<philipballew> ill try it!
<seidos> i wonder if these touchpads are any good:  http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/238536/99_touchpad_too_good_to_pass_up.html
<seidos> $99 is cheap
<Unit193> ubot2: info midori
<ubot2> Unit193: midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-3 (maverick), package size 804 kB, installed size 2816 kB
<Unit193> -_-
<philipballew> seidos, it looks good enough
<seidos> it would be interesting to test gnu/linux on it
 * philipballew wonders how much ram it has
<seidos> well, just wanted to say for anyone looking for a tablet on the cheap, probably should've said in #ubuntu-beginners-team
<philipballew> you did say here :)
<seidos> eye know
<magicjamesv> Hello!
<seidos> Hello!
<magicjamesv> So I've got an old Dell Latitude laptop with 256mb RAM, and a 751 MHz Pentium III that I want to install linux on. Whicj distro would run best on this machine?
<Unit193> !lubuntu
<ubot2> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-08-21
<sebsebseb> hi
<earthling_> hi
<sebsebseb> earthling_: hi
<earthling_> I was updating to firefox 6 on ubuntu 10.04  and it gave this error:  http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=GR4QPFRZp
<earthling_> firefox seems to work fine, though
<Geodude> I installed Firefox 6 the other day and it's saying I don't have flash installed. But I do. It's in my Ubuntu Software Center, and flash is working in Chrome/Chromium. How do I tell Firefox I have flash installed already?
<pedro3005> and how did you install it?
<pedro3005> and do they have firefox 6 already?
<Geodude> I downloaded the .tar.bz or whatever and I put it in the place where firefox 3.6 was.
<pedro3005> i'm not sure that qualifies as installing
<Geodude> Well, it works with firefox %u
<Geodude> So whatever you call that.
<Geodude> How do you execute a .sh script?
<pedro3005> sh bla.sh, if i recall correctly
<Geodude> It seriously can't be this difficult. I _already_ have flash installed!
<bioterror> seems so
<Geodude> Also, my update manager keeps popping-under and telling me I need to "upgrade" firefox 6 to firefox 3.6. Is there a way to disable that?
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> how did you install FireFox 6?
<Geodude> I did some CLI stuff and then I did firefox %u and it works. I don't know.
<Geodude> I think I basically downloaded firefox 6, deleted the firefox 3.6 folder, and moved the firefox 6 folder in its place.
<bioterror> Geodude, you should read about package management
<bioterror> why using package manager is better than playing with random files
<Geodude> Firefox 6 is not in a package manager right now.
<Geodude> 3.6 is the last version Ubuntu supports.
<IAmNotThatGuy> FF6 ? O_o?
<bioterror> for fox sake!
<Geodude> And I could never get flash working on that, either.
<bioterror> !ppa | Geodude
<ubot2> Geodude: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am not finding a flash plugin for FF6
<bioterror> Geodude, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Geodude> I understand what a PPA is.
<bioterror> then you climb to tree backwards?
<bioterror> why
<bioterror> fix for you firefox mixups
<bioterror> and do dpkg-reconfigure for your flash
<bioterror> if that's not fixing the problem, we can continue
<Geodude> Wow, I wish someone had told me there was a 6.0 PPA.
<Geodude> I spent two hours installing firefox manually.
<Geodude> I added the PPA. it says 'remove'.
<bioterror> you wasted two hours for that? took 30secs to load google, type "firefox ppa" without "" and press enter
<Geodude> Unfortunately firefox.com doesn't say there's a PPA. It just says "download now! click here, linux user!"
<bioterror> Geodude, yeah, that's for windows and mac users
<Geodude> _"LINUX USER"_
<Geodude> It's a tar.bz2 file it's not for windows users lol.
<bioterror> firefox.com is for Windows and Mac users
<bioterror> Linux users always uses package manager
<Geodude> Well, why does it say linux on it then?
<bioterror> becouse they like to troll!
<Geodude> lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror, :P
<Geodude> So, obviously I have firefox installed correctly. Because it's not giving me the option to install it. It says it's already installed.
<bioterror> Geodude, sure you have if you rm -rf'd old one ;)
<bioterror> and then copied those tar.bz2 files into that place
<Geodude> So why were you telling me earlier that I messed it up?
<bioterror> I'm rather sarcastic
<Geodude> so how do I do dpkg-reconfigure for my flash?
<Geodude> I'll come back when there are less trolls.
<IAmNotThatGuy> is there a troll here?
<bioterror> :---)
<philipballew> hey! my additional driver is not in use. but it says its activated. anyone know how to activate my graphics card
<philipballew> hey! my additional driver is not in use. but it says its activated. anyone know how to activate my graphics card
<bioterror> nvidia?
<philipballew> yeah bioterror
<bioterror> usually propietary drivers requires xorg.conf
<bioterror> try nvidia-xconfig
<philipballew> is that what i would modprobe?
<CrOnOs2000> when i just install 11.04 was the same untill i get my updates for the kernel no the same card but still an nvidia
<philipballew> idk, i just upgraded to 11.04 last week and then the aditional drivers app has my nvidia driver not enabled. i enabled it. now it says its enabled but not in use
<CrOnOs2000> what module are you using i remember see 2 of them first was not stable or something and the second was the recomended on my system
<philipballew> thats what i have CrOnOs2000 i activated the recomended one. but it claims to not be in use
<CrOnOs2000> exacly the same for me i dont know what was the problem but when i updated the kernel all was ok, why dont you try the new nvidia module it may fix the problem
<adrian__> hi I have just installed ubuntu 11.04 Desktop on my Presario-V6000 (hp laptop)the v6000 has broadcom network and wireless built in and needs the commands 'sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb' followed by 'sudo modprobe b43' to switch the wireless on everytime ubuntu is started how do I now make this module part of my kernel build?
<r4y> I am running atari800 on Ubuntu and this is the command I have to open it: atari800 -width 1024 -height 768 -dsprate 48000 -fullscreen
<r4y> When I open atari800 the emulator I want to make it automatically Run Atari program, so I can pick right from the roms. the manpage says to use -run but if I put that at the end of this command atari800 doesn't open, and if I put -run right after atari800 atari800 is not in fullscreen and I remember if fullscreen isn't added fullscreen doesn't work.
<bioterror> I have Atari 2600jr.
<bioterror> part of my childhood!
<r4y> Mine as well.
<r4y> I wanted to see what atari 800 is like for fun.
<r4y> I remember Jungle Hunt and Moon Patrol, and many others, but there are a lot more games for the Atari 2600 then I knew existed.
<r4y> -run doesn't seem to do what I want atari800 to do anyways
<r4y> Can I run a keyboard as part of a command somehow after an emulator is started? or program is started?
<r4y> I meant keyboard shortcut
<thewrath_> hey all
<thewrath_> hey all
<IAmNotThatGuy> hey thewrath_
<IAmNotThatGuy> +
<seidos> hey thewrath_
<something_> What does one do when lspci doesn't show the wireless card?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-13
<chinthu> nickserv crscrs
<chinthu> hi
<chinthu> can anyone help me
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | chinthu
<ubot2> chinthu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gld1982ltd> trying to learn bazaar and packaging. anyone know anything about this?
<geirha> gld1982ltd: Have you seen http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/packaging/ ?
<smartboyhw> gld1982ltd: GO to #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<gld1982ltd> thank you.
<Vamps-AFK> has any one put together a PXE Boot installing server?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-14
<Charleey> Hello, im having a problem with my laptop and cdrom, every cd i put in it reads as if it was empty, have tried same cds with another pc and work fine, any help?
<Charleey> and i just rebooted and it does absolutely nothing when i put it in, no msges or anything
<bioterror> does it read them?
<Charleey> nope
<Charleey> eject works but thats pretty much it
<bioterror> how about mounting manually?
<Charleey> it says /dev/sr0 is alredy mounted
<bioterror> and if you say mount
<bioterror> where is it mounted?
<Charleey> hmm i tried an installation cd and it worked
<Charleey> guess it was the cd
<LennyNero> Hello, some CD/DVD burning guru around? Need help...
<Blazemore|Work> Ask your question
<LennyNero> I burned a DVD5 disc with udf ( needed for a file >4GB ) and it broke the UTF-8 encoding of a  text file - the text file is completely garbage
<LennyNero> but the burned binary  file is OK
<geirha> yikes, it mangled the file's content?
<LennyNero> geirha: yes, at leat it's encoding
<geirha> Is the burned file identical to the original or not? e.g. do their md5sums match?
<LennyNero> geirha: no, md5sums do not match - but K3B reported succesfull burning (Verify writen data was set ON)
<LennyNero> md5sum-ing the binaries now...
<geirha> So possibly it tries to handle text files specially, so that they'll "look good" in windows, linux and mac alike
<Blazemore|Work> How can I alias "pro foo" to "ps aux | grep foo | grep -v grep"
<LennyNero> geirha: no, it's not the problem with CRLF vs LF
<LennyNero> geirha: the md5sums of the binaries are the same
<geirha> LennyNero: What I mean is, it possibly stores the text file in such a way that when you mount the dvd on windows, text files will have a windows codepage and CRLF line endings.
<geirha> In order to do that though, you'd have to know the initial encoding on the file at the creation of the filesystem
<geirha> I hardly know anything about udf, so that's just a wild wild guess
<LennyNero> geirha: I am using Ubuntu 12.04 only
<LennyNero> geirha: the text file is in UTF-8
<geirha> And when you setup the burning session, there's no options regarding character encoding?
<LennyNero> geirha: I think that all file system setting (ISO9660 or UDF etc) are related to file names, no their content....
<geirha> LennyNero: Well, somehow your text file got mangled, so either it's a bad burn of sorts, or udf handles text files specially
<geirha> Or perhaps k3b does something nasty
<LennyNero> geirha: no success on Win -  the text file aslo broken - conclusion: UDF burning is broken.... thanx, bye
<Calahan> Hi, is there a way to prevent users from changing their ident?
<Calahan> Anyone could please help me understand how can i set fixed ident?
<cortman> what do you mean Calahan ?
<Clone2> hello
<bioterror> hi
<Clone2> can someone explain the package system in linux?
<Calahan> cortman i figured it out oidentd was what i wanted
<Calahan> Clone2 i think easier to ask what exactly you want to do?
<Calahan> Clone2 apt-get and aptitude are commants for finding and installing packages.
<bioterror> Clone2, yes
<Calahan> Clone2 https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/package-management.html
<bioterror> !apt | Clone2
<ubot2`> Clone2: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bioterror> that technically gives you the tools for about everything ;)
<Clone2> thanks guys
<Medialeakz> Hello
<Medialeakz> :)
<Medialeakz> Am i in the right channel ?
<Medialeakz> LOL
<holstein> Medialeakz: depends.. what channel are you looking for?
<Medialeakz> I just need some help installing mysql database server
<holstein> Medialeakz: you can always check the /topic right when you /join a channel and see if its where you want to be, and if there are any guidelines
<holstein> Medialeakz: you can always open whatever package manager you are comfortable using and search mysql
<holstein> here are a few other options...
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Medialeakz> I've installed it. Somewhere down the line i did something wrong.
<Medialeakz> :(
<holstein> though, that will be the entire LAMP stack...
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/mysql.html is just mysql
<holstein> sorry... https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/mysql.html
<Medialeakz> LOL
<holstein> also, if you are new to servers, you might want to consider something like http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack
<holstein> they are ubuntu based, and come preconfigured, and also run great live if you want/need to test something
<holstein> Medialeakz: if you've installed it, then you dont need help installing it.. you can share error messages if you like, and we can see what we can do
<Medialeakz> Okay
<Medialeakz> This is my first time installing Ubuntu
<holstein> Medialeakz: then, i would suggest one of the turnkey linux versions...
<Medialeakz> I have installed webmin,
<Medialeakz> I am so lost.
<Medialeakz> LOL
<holstein> Medialeakz: that comes pre configured on those live CD's i linked
<holstein> Medialeakz: you can literally take full semester long classes on mysql
<holstein> to come to an IRC channel and expect to "learn" it, might be a bit ambitious
<holstein> i learned a lot from running te turnkey live environments, and theres no reason why you cant install them and use them, since they are ubuntu
<Medialeakz> So Turnkey is another version of Ubuntu ?
<holstein> Medialeakz: turnkey uses ubuntu, and "configures" things, such as the things you are asking about.. so its arguably easier for a new comer
<holstein> they use ubuntu as the base
<holstein> you can download one, try it live... hate it, kick it out and never use it.. you can run it live, kind of half like it, and learn about how mysql works and maybe help get your system working
<holstein> you can love it, and just install it and use it...
<holstein> a broad spectrum,... but, unless you are willing to do some serious research and study, i would try the turnkey
<holstein> theres a reason why these systems have admins and techs that go to school and study for years to get where they are
<holstein> its not something you'll sneak up on overnight
<Medialeakz> Okay
<Medialeakz> Let me try it.
<Medialeakz> :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-15
<Guest13408> Hi, I have just downloaded and instaled Ubuntu on my laptop.  I now want to download and run a recovery programme called recuva.  However when I try to open this I get the following archive error message Archive:  /media/Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386/wubi.exe
<Guest13408> [/media/Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386/wubi.exe]
<Guest13408>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<Guest13408>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<Guest13408>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<Guest13408>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<Guest13408> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /media/Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386/wubi.exe or
<Guest13408>           /media/Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386/wubi.exe.zip, and cannot find /media/Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386/wubi.exe.ZIP, period.
<Guest13408>   Does this mean that I need to reinstall Ubuntu from my boot up disc.  If so, how do I do this - should I uninstall and then boot up with the cd in the drive?  Any help would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks
<bioterror> wubi sounds promising
<bioterror> I've never tried wubi I never will. I suggest you to install ubuntu for real ;)
<stoned-rose> bioterror: lol that guest13408. recuva ia windows utility
<bioterror> stoned-rose, okay, :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-16
<Guest71787> ...
<Guest71787> anyone here can help me
<Geothst> I'm trying to find a hard drive that may or may not be corrupt. It's not showing up under Go -> Computer
<Geothst> Is there a command to see SATA connections like lsusb for USB connections?
<Guest70274> hi
<Verminator> anyone able to help with loading/unloading modules?
<raju> can u send me CNCUPSLBP3200CAPTK.ppd. file on my email. add. ?
<bioterror> sure we can
<raju> my mail add is ercon.it@ercon-india.com .
<bioterror> my /usr/share/cups/model doesnt have one
<raju> my /usr/share/cups/model u men path of ubuntu
<raju> ok sir if u are connect by teamviewer with me ?
<raju> philballew  ??
<philballew> what raju ?
<raju> can u send me CNCUPSLBP3200CAPTK.ppd. file on my email. add. ?
<raju> now i m working on wnxp os.
<philballew> I have no fricking idea what the heck your talking about?
<philballew> And don't ask me in here please. This is not a chat channel.
<Unit193> You are also aware you put your full email in a publicly logged channel?
<philballew> yes, so that way people can email me with questions if they need any.
 * philballew wishes Unit193 would email me more then he does
<raju> i have another location a pc in witch ubuntu 11.10 but not installing cannon lbp 3200 .if add new printer i don have  CNCUPSLBP3200CAPTK.ppd file so i want this file .
<raju> any link to download file .
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-17
<bombae> Hello, who do I ask for help?
<bioterror> !ask | bombae
<ubot2`> bombae: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bombae> This is awesome.
<bioterror> so, shoot
<bombae> I recenty deleted my Mac OS X off a macbook 4.1(intel, 64bit). When I restart my computer I have to hold down F1 to get Ubuntu to run, other wise I get "Missing Operating System".
<bioterror> I've seen that question before!
<bombae> I tried reinstalling, like 3 or 4 times. I still have to hold down F1 to get Ubuntu to run.
<bioterror> yes
<bombae> Does that mean you can help me?
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> you had to say it something
<bioterror> I'm not a mac user, but I remember this :D
<bioterror> takes a moment
<bioterror> hold on and enjoy your flight!
<bombae> No problem and thank you so much.
<bioterror> some people seems to prefer this: http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<bioterror> but!
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908210
<bioterror> those should help you
<bombae> I'm not sure. I'm not triple booting, I now only have Ubuntu installed.
<bombae> Can you tell open this file in Terminal ~/.config/inkscape/?
<bombae> Can you tell me how to open this file in Terminal: ~/.config/inkscape/
<bioterror> cd ~/.config/inkscape/
<bombae> Are you a robot?
<bioterror> I am highly developed AI
<bombae> Hahaahaha, awesome.
<bombae> Once Terminal finds this file: ~/.config/inkscape/
<bombae> How do I delete it?
<bioterror> that's a directory
<bioterror> cd ~/.config/
<bioterror> rm -rf inkscape
<bombae> Hmmm, not working for me.
<bombae> I'm trying to delete the Inkscape preference file, to restore Inkscape's default settings. I got this location off a forum: ~/.config/inkscape/
<bombae> You are saying its a directory, is that safe to delete?
<bioterror> yes
<bombae> and what are the exact steps to delete it?
<bioterror> Fri10:01 <bioterror> cd ~/.config/
<bioterror> Fri10:01 <bioterror> rm -rf inkscape
<bombae> Thank you so much, it worked.
<bombae> If there any free way to obtaining all the terminal commands for Ubuntu?
<bombae> of*
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> !cmd | bombae
<ubot2`> Factoid 'cmd' not found
<bioterror> !bash | bombae
<ubot2`> bombae: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bioterror> !apt | bombae
<ubot2`> bombae: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bombae> This is such a relief. I was the using the askubuntu.com forum for days with no help aside from the spell checks.
<bioterror> glad to hear  ;)
<bombae> For the record, I just moved into this chat. Thank you for housing me :-D.
<bioterror> that's why this is called beginners
<bioterror> we are openminded groub with slow paced channel activity
<bioterror> better than #ubuntu itself for the beginners, as we have only ~50 users here and there's like 2000
<bombae> True.
<bombae> Hello
<bombae> any Ubuntu experts present?
<bioterror> bombae, you know the procedure
<bioterror> just ask
<bombae> Still have not figured out how to get Ubuntu to boot up from start up, without having to hold down the f1 key.
<Blazemore> Why do you have to hold f1?
<Blazemore> What happens if you don't?
<bioterror> becouse of apple
<Blazemore> explain?
<bombae> "Missing operating systems"
<Blazemore> bombae: Your BIOS is set to boot from the wrong hard drive?
<Blazemore> What does F1 do?
<bombae> I dont know, this grey globe just pops up
<bombae> and then Ubuntu loads.
<bombae> I figured it out by accident, just holding down keys when I was in prayer mode.
<Blazemore> bombae: So, back a bit. How many hard drives do you have?
<bombae> As far as I know one.
<bombae> it is a macbook 4.1
<Blazemore> Hmm
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767677
<bombae> I found a lot information how dual booting, but im not. I completely deleted my Mac OS X.
<Blazemore> OK so you have *only* Ubuntu on this machine
<Blazemore> And unless you press F1 during startup, you get an error message "Missing operating system"?
<bombae> Yes.
<bioterror> but your problem is still related to those things
<bioterror> as it doesnt understand your partition
<bioterror> bombae, have you blessed your device?
<bioterror> !bless
<ubot2`> Factoid 'bless' not found
<bombae> hahahahaa
<bioterror> it's not a matter of laughter
<bioterror> that's stupid apple stuff :D
<bombae> That is why I'm here :-D
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Single-Boot:_Ubuntu_Only
<bioterror> you did it by this guide?
<bombae> let me see.
<bombae> I did not use that guide.
<bioterror> you could give it a shot?
<bioterror> and give a thought about that bless thing :P
<bombae> Lol.
<bombae> Okay, so reinstall with those directions. This is like my 20th reinstall . . . I am so atheist now.
<bombae> I used a usb for all my reinstalls because the disk is broken on this machine. Will that change the dynamics of the directions?
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> but I use always USB for installing os's
<bioterror> must faster than cd's for example
<bombae> Just to be 100%. I break out my windows laptop that has Unetbootin and the Ubuntu ISO. I install it on to the USB that will then be used in my macbook. I follow the directions you gave me?
<bioterror> no need for unetbootin
<bioterror> just dd it ;)
<bombae> I don't understand.
<bioterror> !dd
<ubot2`> Factoid 'dd' not found
<bioterror> :D
<bombae> Im confused now.
<bombae> dd=download it?
<bioterror> sudo dd if=ubuntu-image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<bioterror> where the sdX is the device of the usb pendrive
<bombae> ahhh.
<bombae> Thank you again. I will let you know if it works.
<bioterror> thank then if it works ,)
<ashley88323> Hey all. New to Ubuntu. Is there a way to stop the screensaver when watching full screen video (other than turning off the screen saver first?)
<bioterror> it actually depends on software
<ashley88323> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bioterror> and your video watching software is?
<ashley88323> flash player - to watch youtube
<bioterror> there has been some discussions about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090393
<ashley88323> Ta for the pointer
<Sidewinder1> ashley88323, I use Totem and it, I believe automatically disables my screensaver.
<ashley88323> So I've got a gedit window open and pasted the code there but can't save to /bin/ or /usr/bin - any ideas?
<Sidewinder1> Open gedit with gksudo; that'll give you root to copy, but, BE CAREFUL!
<Sidewinder1> or save..
<ashley88323> Maybe I'm just not ready to do this Ubuntu thing. What's gksudo?
<Sidewinder1> In a terminal, type gksudo gedit, that being said, why do you need to copy something to /bin, which is in root. Usually not necessary and can be dangerous unless you're sure of what your doing.
<ashley88323> Following this part of the instructions Next, save the following script as ~/bin/flash_saver.sh
<ashley88323> without spotting the ~
<ashley88323> and the need to create the file first
<ashley88323> file => directory
<Sidewinder1> I generally don't go messing with that sort of thing; that said I should probably respectfully bow out..
<ashley88323> ok - different question Sidewinder1 - can you get youtube to open videos in Totem?
<Sidewinder1> ashley88323, Probably not, I watch very few youtube videos, very, very few. But those that I do I think flash (non-free)is the player that is used.
<ashley88323> ok
<Sidewinder1> ashley88323, As a side note, if you wish to save a youtube vid, to watch in Totem, Firefox has a plug-in/addon called "UnPlug", that works nicely. Hope that helps too.
<ashley88323> Will take a look
<ashley88323> Ok - different question
<ashley88323> Big annoyance is typing away not looking at the screen and up pops another window from another application and you end up typing into that
<ashley88323> Is there a way in ubuntu to stop that
<Sidewinder1> To which application (pop-up) are you referring?
<ashley88323> Anything - its the principle of preventing the focus changing to another window without my say so!
<ashley88323> Could be a browser window wanting to report a time out or something equally pointless
<kristian-aalborg> /dev/sdd1             459G   30G  406G   7% /home/kristian/usb
<kristian-aalborg> this means that it holds 459G, right?
<kristian-aalborg> *not* including file system overhead?
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, this is the order of the numbers:
<kristian-aalborg> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bioterror> you have 500GB drive
<aeoril> kristian-aalborg:  what command did you use to get that output?
<Sidewinder1> Probably fdisk -l?
<bioterror> df -h
<bioterror> geeee guys ;)
<aeoril> geeez, guys ;)
<kristian-aalborg> yes, df -h
<kristian-aalborg> and yes, the drive is 500GB
<kristian-aalborg> I'm doing a backup to it now... the partition I am backing up is 451GB... I would hate to run out of space, naturally
<bioterror> should be enough
<geirha> Note that when df -h says 459G it means 459GiB ~= 493GB
<kristian-aalborg> yes
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-18
<chute> Hello all - trying to install pangolin, but the installer crashes once in enters the localisation phase - any suggestions?
<chute> The live-version works perfectly though - it is when installing that I encounter the problem
<chute> any suggestions on what channel I could find the developpers of the Ubuntu installer - or the name of the graphical installer?
<ms_daisy> hello. I'm trying to make a symbolic link so that I can run my virtualbox machines as root (I know, terrible Idea. I'm doing it anyway).
<ms_daisy> sudo ln -s ~/VirtualBox\ VMs /root/VirtualBox\ VMs
<ms_daisy> That's what I did, but when I cd / and then ls -a I don't see it.
<ms_daisy> nvm. Turns out I'm just dumb.
<chute> thanks for reading me - chute out
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-08-19
<Vampy> what's the proper command to install a .deb package from the cli
<Unit193> dpkg -i file.deb  and you may need sudo apt-get install -f
<Vampy> ahh thanks Unit193 i knew i was missing an arg inthere
<Vampy> -f that covers dependencies rghjt?
<Unit193>  -f  Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<Vampy> ok, thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<Vampy> now if i have/had to apt-get install -f do i rerun the dpkg -i file.deb again?
<Unit193> Shouldn't.
<rafnews> Hi, i need help with vsftp and the stupid msg "refused connection". can someone help me plz ?
<rafnews> hi i discovered that vsftp doesn't start on my vmware machine. netstat -a | grep ftp doesn't show anything. even if this virtual machine under ubuntu 12.04 can browse internet without any problem... so net works, only ftp server doesn't work. i have also no log from vsftpd... :( where can be the problem ?
<phillw> rafnews: I had this issue, I could not even ssh in.
<phillw> are you using server edition, or desktop?
<phillw> rafnews: in either case, head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<rafnews> phillw: sorry to answer now, i was at lunch :) I use the desktop version as it's a testing server for development purpose and als some other products
<phillw> rafnews: no worries, follow that link I put on.
<holstein> sometimes it can be complex getting networking through to the VM in virtualbox... i would make sure you can ping actual network ip's
<rafnews> holstein: i can ping from host to guest, from guest to host, guest can browse internet without any trouble
<rafnews> anyway i discovered that vsftpd is not started and i don't get any log :( so i stuck at this point
<phillw> rafnews: do check that you have things set up as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/1146080/
<phillw> rafnews: if you've got that set up. follow the server guide to install and configure up vsftp
<phillw> ooh, a net split
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-12
<regor> I've installed SAMBA just now and I can access my files on my Windows 7 computer via LAN but Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't show up on my Windows computer?
<regor> Although, I could do the same thing BEFORE I installed SAMBA.
<regor> trying to get it both ways!
<regor> Is there a windows service I might need to start?
<regor> have to reboot!
<regor> I've got a windows 7 computer, an Ubuntu 12.04 computer and an HP printer all connected to a cisco router. Both computers have Internet connection and printer accessibility. When I first installed Ubuntu, I could access file shares on my windows computer but I could not see my Ubuntu computer from windows. I recently installed samba thinking I needed that to get things to work. Since then I...
<regor> ...cannot access anything from either direction...accept the printer! Any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> regor, You might try #ubuntu
<regor> ok...thanks!
<wilee-nilee> sure ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-13
<x5ives> I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto to burn a lubuntu desktop image to a CD-R. I've tried it once but when I went to check the disc for defects it it just hung on the lubuntu loading splash screen. I'm attempting to try again with a new disc at the slowest speed possible. There are 9 burning speed options, the first one is 'Maximum speed', the other 8 are all '423.4x (CD)', from what I've been 
<x5ives> Ooops, accidentally closed by chat.
<x5ives> My message again:
<x5ives> I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto to burn a lubuntu desktop image to a CD-R. I've tried it once but when I went to check the disc for defects it it just hung on the lubuntu loading splash screen. I'm attempting to try again with a new disc at the slowest speed possible. There are 9 burning speed options, the first one is 'Maximum speed', the other 8 are all '423.4x (CD)', from what I've been 
<holstein> x5ives: where did you get the lubuntu iso? the 13.04 iso?
<holstein> x5ives: did you confirm the md5?
<holstein> !md5
<ubot93> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> x5ives: i typically verify discs by trying them. and test them if there is an issue
<holstein> x5ives: i would try just booting the lubuntu dixk
<holstein> disk*
<holstein> x5ives: that "verify" step takes a while
<x5ives> I have checked the md5 of the iso, it is 13.04 and I got it from Best Buy.
<x5ives> Just kidding, I got it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<x5ives> The md5 matched.
<holstein> x5ives: if the sum is good, then just try booting the live desktop
<x5ives> I did, it booted.
<holstein> x5ives: then, you can decide if you want to alert the lubuntu team about the issue and/or file a bug, after you get someone to confirm that
<x5ives> Confirm what?
<holstein> x5ives: that the "verify" step in the installer doesnt work.. or didnt work for you
<x5ives> Well, how do I get someone else to confirm it?
<holstein> x5ives: ?
<x5ives> Yes?
<x5ives> You said after I get someone to confirm, how do I go about doing that?
<holstein> x5ives: you would say to someone "hey, do you have the latest lubntu iso? if not, would you mind downloading it from *insertlink* and test the verify step and see if it works for you?"
<holstein> x5ives: otherwise, you can look for a bug about it.. or just use the CD.. its obviously fine
<x5ives> I'm pretty sure if it didn't work for anyone they would know about it and have fixed it by now.
<holstein> x5ives: why?
<x5ives> It would have been reported by now.
<x5ives> Ages ago.
<holstein> x5ives: i have installed lubuntu plenty.. at least a few times each release since 10.04 or before. and i have *never* tried that step
<holstein> x5ives: thats why i suggested searching for a bug relating to it
<x5ives> I did a Google search.
<holstein> otherwise.. i would get someone to confirm, so you know its not just somehting about your machine
<x5ives> People at #lubuntu told my if the integrity check won't work the disk is corrupted and I shouldn't try to install with it.
<holstein> x5ives: as stated.. this is what i do.. since i know my internet
<holstein> i download. i burn, i use.. *if* i have an issue, i check the md5 sum.. then i might run that integrity check
<holstein> otherwise, if the cd is booting, i would try using it
<holstein> you obviously have a working disk.. and you arent getting an error message about the disk.. the test is either not working, or soething about your system is throwing it off
<holstein> what would i do? try the disk..
<x5ives> Alright then.
<x5ives> Worked, thanks.
<rostam> HI I have installed a Ubuntu 12.04 system on one of my PCs. Over last a few months I have installed many different packages on that system. Now I would like to install a second system with exact image and packages that I installed on the first one. Is there a utility or a way I can automate this process? thx
<holstein> rostam: there is a menu item in synaptic
<DingDong> Hello. I am first time Ubuntu user. I just want to know if I can enable arp spoofing in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> please don't cross-post
<yolandre> hi
<yolandre> hoping i'm at the rightchannel....
<yolandre> having problems installing 13.04 x64 to dual boot with win 8 pro.
<phillw> yolandre: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088425 if that does not answer the question, then feel free to create a new question on the ubuntu-forum area.
<phillw> 12.10 and 13.04 are both uefi compliant :)
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubot93> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<phillw> i love it when they leave just as you propose a place to go look :D
<ReggieMan> Should I install Oracle JRE in /opt, /usr/local or /usr/lib and why?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-14
<yolandre> hi, anyone available to assist with an installation issue?
<philinux> !plymouth
<ubot93> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SwcdfkX> Hello, trying to do this guide to add an additional hdd.  I want the hdd to automatically mount so I can store information.
<SwcdfkX> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125257/how-do-i-add-an-additional-hard-drive
<SwcdfkX> ^^  i have done some of the steps but i am confused
<SwcdfkX> when it tells me to add a /hdd folder is it on the file system drive or on the new added drive
<SwcdfkX> any suggestions. thanks.
<holstein> SwcdfkX: you add the information to fstab
<holstein> !fstab
<ubot93> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> SwcdfkX: you should back that file up, or keep it well commented, so you can revert
<holstein> SwcdfkX: what happened to me is, i broke the machine from booting while testing.. then i could go in with a live CD and revert the changes til i got it automatically mounting to the mount point i wanted
<holstein> then, i chowned the mount point
<holstein> !chown
<ubot93> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Unit193> ,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0644 as fstab mount options...
<SwcdfkX> but step 2.1 holstein
<SwcdfkX> it asks to make a director
<SwcdfkX> not to write to fstab
<holstein> SwcdfkX: the way i do it is, i edit fstab
<holstein> SwcdfkX: if you are seeing some other suggesiton that is not working for you, i can say, the fstab route works
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<SwcdfkX> well it's not working because i am stuck on step2.1
<SwcdfkX> i am not an avid ubuntu user but i want to learn it
<SwcdfkX> i find it challenging
<holstein> SwcdfkX: use the guide i gave
<Unit193> Double click icon on desktop, automounts to /media/username/UUID/
<SwcdfkX> 113999fb-2b88-463e-8dd1-e2c44e922aec
<SwcdfkX> swcdx@Minecraft:/media$
<SwcdfkX> that is what shows up when i do ls on the /media folder
<SwcdfkX> when i click on the home folder there is an icon on the hdd label that looks like eject icon
<SwcdfkX> which that means it's not mounted correct?
<SwcdfkX> holstein so i would add this to fstab /dev/sdb1    /media/113999fb-2b88-463e-8dd1-e2c44e922aec   ext4    defaults    0    0
<SwcdfkX> Unit193 it does mount when i click on the hold folder and then hdd
<SwcdfkX> but i want it to mount all the time
<Unit193> Gotcha.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-15
<SwcdfkX> holstein how can i tell if the hdd is being mounted?
<jose> df
<jose> I think
<jose> right, df
<Unit193> That, or just mount
<SwcdfkX> yeah well it says it's mounted
<SwcdfkX> so that is good
<saAdmin> Hello all
<saAdmin> I have a somewhat new user question I'm hoping to get answered. I will wait for acknlowledgement before giving my question.
<swcdx> HI, any bandwith meter/download meter app for ubuntu you guys recommend?
<saAdmin> I have a somewhat new user question I'm hoping to get answered. I will wait for acknlowledgement before giving my question.
<swcdx> just ask the question
<saAdmin> I have a somewhat new user question I'm hoping to get answered. I will wait for acknlowledgement before giving my question.
<Unit193> !ask
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saAdmin> I have a somewhat new user question I'm hoping to get answered. I will wait for acknlowledgement before giving my question.
<Unit193> swcdx: Oh hi.  I not too long ago installed vnstat, pretty nice.  Are you looking for records or live?
<Unit193> slurm, nmon, and trafshow aren't bad though.
<saAdmin> I would like to know, what kind of windows server applications can I replace with Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<holstein> saAdmin: depends on what you are doing.. i would say any of them you are willing to learn how
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-16
<earthling_> Hi, I want to hook up an HP printer. HP website says its supported and I have HPLIP installed.  So do I just hook it up with a printer cable?  Or can I access it wirelessly somehow?  I want to use it wirelessly.
<earthling_> the printer is connected by ethernet to a DSL router
<MidnightRider> I have a small netbook that I want to install ubuntu 12.04 on. I have no external CD devices, and no USB stick large enough. I'm wondering if I can copy the image onto an old Hard Drive and connect that via USB to the netbook to boot from? Then have it install ubuntu onto the HD that is installed within the netbook!
<holstein> wilee-nilee: ping
<wilee-nilee> holstein, hi
<holstein> wilee-nilee: i have a question for you.. may i PM you?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Sure I have PM off I'm trying to remember how to turn it on I just got up so it is escaping me at the moment.
<holstein> wilee-nilee: i'll ask here.. i think its ok
<wilee-nilee> cool
<holstein> wilee-nilee: would you /join #ubuntustudio ? we are in need of 'warm bodies' for the support channel.. just good support folk to say "hi" and redirect or whatever
<wilee-nilee> no problem I'm there now I will put it in the auto join.
<holstein> wilee-nilee: thanks!.. i'll tell the dev folks in the dev channel (which you are welcom to be in as well) that i have asked you to help
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Sure no problem. ;)
<p0wp0w> greetings,
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-08-18
<r4y> I want to know where the icons for Firefox that Firefox uses when on the Internet are located under the filesystem?
<santos463> can i know what are the basic networking commands in ubuntu ?
<marcin198611112> hi, i have dell 15 3521 with radeon hd8730m, gpu card is support with catalyst driver 13.8?? with catalyst driver 13.6 not work this gpu card.
<Christopher> I completed the installation of 13.04 but when restart to complete the installation it just reboots from the usb.
<geirha> shutdown, disconnect usb, boot
<Christopher> ive tried that as well, it get "operating system not found"
<geirha> Hm. Sounds like it failed to install the boot loader, or installed it on the wrong device
<geirha> Did you change anything regarding grub or boot loader during install?
<Christopher> i dont believe so
<Christopher> i followed the instructions and havent changed anything
<Christopher> someone else said that i may have grub installed on the usb?
